# What do YOU think of each MBTI type!? Questionnaire



## sidekicklover22

*QUESTIONNAIRE:* Try your BEST to list each MBTI type at least once!


You can use a MBTI type _more_ than once
You can have _more_ than one type for each answer!
If, in all your attempts, a MBTI type does not fit into a category, make up your own _extra_ category for that type!
Feel free to say WHY you choose a specific MBTI type for your answer!
*But most importantly... HAVE FUN! *​
1) What is your MBTI type?

2) What is your gender?

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

*Have you listed each type?*

Its important to understand that, _because_ of our different personalities, every person has a different perspective on how they view another MBTI Type! Common like/dislike, attraction/avoidance patterns can be found between people of certain types, and my goal is to discover what those _are _using a large amount of evidence & reference! *Thank You for your contribution! *


----------



## dylanshae

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENFP

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
I admire INTJs a lot, they're hard to figure out and are usually pretty intelligent.
I also respect ENTJs for their intellectual straight shooting.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INTJ women make me swoon. They're so cosmic and different haha.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ISFPs are really innocent for the most part, it's pretty adorable.
ESFPs are super fun and bubbly, but can get a bit much.
ENFP women and I Ne battle each other I've noticed, which is fun.
INTJ, I just want to pick their brain!

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INTJ, INFJ, ENFP 
I'd need someone else who is highly intuitive I think. An ENTP woman might be a bit too much however haha.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
My ISFJ and ENFJ friends are always there for whatever.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
Ne dom/aux types. ENFP, ENTP, INFP, INTP for sure.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
My ESFJ father figure is super embarrassing in public. I feel like Fe males in general are pretty annoying. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I couldn't be with a Si dom woman, ISTJ/ISFJ. Just not exciting enough for the most part.
Se dom bros can be pretty overbearing, especially ESTPs.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTJ

2) What is your gender?
M
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INTP - their fierce logic is beautiful and they seem to be the least pretentious of the NTs.
ENTP - they have the intellectual bent but with a social incline.
ESTP - I love the freedom of expression and logic 
ENFJ - Their people skills are extraordinary yet they think nothing of it.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFPs - they have a skill of reading things about me I didn't even think about...it's scary but inviting. 
ISFP - so soft, gently, and mysterious. 
ISTP - NT-lites  they may have a complex drawing of something and have adrenaline rushes you can't get anywhere else 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENFP 
ENFJ 
ENTP 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENFP - I just need someone more spontaneous and emotional. 
ISFP - I love their astute taste on the world 
ISTJ - I feel like we'd get shit done, have space for alone time, similar humor, and could aid eachother from diff viewpoints.
ENTP - I just love em ha 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INFJs 

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENXPs are fucking hysterical. 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
most of the SFJs; this might be because of my sister.
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I really don't want to answer this because it's typist. Not to mention INTJs aren't the most likeable to most people so


----------



## surgery

*1)* *What is your MBTI type?*
INFP

*2)* *What is your gender?*
Male

3) *What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
All of the SJs + ENTJs because they are all so different from me, but so very important for the existence of humanity. 
Well, I guess, it's more of a love/hate thing actually...

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
Comme je l'ai déjà dit au-dessus...

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
Potentially any if you understand each other well enough 

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
I'll probably never marry, but if I do, I imagine that he will probably have a preference for Te, which I think will be a common function preference among people in my future career field. Plus, I think romantic relationships should be based on shared goals and these types are considered very ambitious. Also, they seem kind of bossy, which is kind of a turn on 

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
INFPs, ISFPs and ISFJs.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
My INFP best friend !

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
Most Extraverted Perceivers. I feel like they just want to be entertained all the time, which always comes off as immature or ... ingenuous and hurtful, in a away.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
Probably a strong Ti user, especially ETPs ;( but I could never say for sure.


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength

1) What is your MBTI type?
*INFP*
2) What is your gender?
*Female*
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
*INTJ for their intelligence* 
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
*Fall in love with ENFPs so easy*
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*INFP*
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
*INFP again*
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
*Basically any type within reason, I dont want to limit who i can be friends with*
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
*I can name a few ENFPs who have made me laugh so hard that I almost fracture a rib bone*
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*ENTPs all the way, they intimidate me so much, they are scary >.< Im afraid they are going to correct whatever I do*
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
*I respect all because I realize there are different ways people think. I have different values then they do and my values aren't "the rule book". I won't tolerate someone hurting another person ..but that doesn't tie in with a type.
*


----------



## JamesDowns

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTP
2) What is your gender?
Male
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTP because they can keep up and even provide more fuel for the NT fire.
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ESFP dirty and hilarious jokes that just keep coming
ISFP very good shoulder to cry on
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ESFP ENTP ISTP because my best friend is one and a female version of him would be awesome ENTJ same as the previous one 
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENTJ ENTP INTP INTJ
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ISTP ENTJ hard to say because I don't have many
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ESFP but apparently only the female ones because my older brother is an idiot ISTP
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ISFP 
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Whichever one my dad is


----------



## theunknownstuff

1) What is your MBTI type?
ISFP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ISTP's, because they're independent and adventurous.. and they really don't seem to care about what other people have to say about them. They do what they want to, and most of them have kick-ass guitar skills.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
I love INFJ's because they're so thoughtful, kind and understanding towards me..
and ISFJ's because they're dependable, respectful and kind..
and ESFP's because they're so all over the place and bubbly (but I think they're a bit superficial too sometimes)
and INTJ's because they're interesting but a bit closed off, love to know what's going on inside them (I'll never know though hehe)

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Dunno, haven't dated all of them. I think it would be ISFJ though, because I understand them and they're stable.. which I'm not really lol. If I just wanted some fun, I'd go for a ESFP, I guess.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
I don't know, honestly. SJ types are a little too boring for me and SP's are fun but totally unstable. Maybe an xNFJ/xNTJ or something..

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ISFJ, INFJ, xNTJ

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ESFP, ENTP, ESTP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ISTP, but it's a bit of a shame, because I admire them.. but they're just too blunt and unsympathetic towards me (or I'm easily offended, could be both though). So I can't be nice to them either.. I just react to their behaviour all the time.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ESTJ's, they just don't understand that I do what I want to, when I want to and how I want to, whether they like it or not. They are WAY to traditional for me and they try to change my ways to fit their agenda. Thank you, ESTJ dad.


----------



## pizzapie

1) What is your MBTI type?
ISTJ

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INFJs and ExTJs. I think INFJs are freaking geniuses and I admire ExTJs ability to get things done. My Si slows me down sometimes.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
Hm. I think I'd have to say xSFPs and xNFPs. I wish I could be more easy going  and the IxFPs dominant Fi is so sweet gahh I love xxFPs.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Probably xSxPs and xSFJs for me. Also maybe IxTPs. One of my close friends is an INTP and we talk for hours on end 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENFP. Seriously I need to meet another ENFP. The only one I knew moved away  however an INFP would be a good spouse too, although I think you could learn a lot from someone whose the total opposite of you. INTJ would be good too. That would be one clean freaking house.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INFJ, INFP, ISFP, ESFJ, ESFP, ESTP, ISFJ. 

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ESFP, ENFJ and INFP.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ENTJ sometimes. Although I only know one ENTJ so I don't want to judge them all based off of one person.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Honestly I can't think of any one type I can't stand. The only one that really gets on my nerves sometimes is ESTJs because they're so overbearing at times, and I'm just like "LEAVE ME ALOOOOONE" but they're like "NO clean up the house!"  but they're great.

Most innovative: ENTP :tongue:


----------



## QrivaN

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTJ
2) What is your gender?
Male
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INFJ and ESTP. INFJ because they are like myself, but are naturally empathetic; an attribute that I am severely lacking in. ESTP because their Se works for them in positive ways, whereas mine is just annoying.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
I love being around INTPs, ENTPs, and ISTPs.
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Um...I'm currently attracted to an ESFJ (my first time ever actually being romantically attracted to anyone), so I'd have to go with them. I think INFP and ENFP may be a good match as well.
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
See answers to #5.
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
All types. I most easily make friends with IxTxs, but I'm not picky.
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ESFP, ESTP, ENTP, ENFP
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ENTJ, ESTJ, ISTJ
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Tough one.....I might have to go with ENFJ here, but I really don't know...

Hm...All of that, and I missed two types.
Bonus 1) Type that I find most intriguing: ISFJ. They act so similar to me, but their ways of thinking are so different than mine. I find it extremely interesting.
Bonus 2) Type I relate to in an interesting way: ISFP. I don't really get it. I understand and relate to them almost as much as I relate to other INTxs, but they are so vastly different to me that I relate to them, but don't understand how or why I relate to them.


----------



## BlueSeven

I love this thread, I do not know enough about sensing types to start on it.. But, I shall continue


----------



## Cheesecoffee

*1) What is your MBTI type?​ *- ESTP

*2) What is your gender? *- Male

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) *- I like ISxPs becuase they typically like the same things as me but they also have the depth.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? *- ISFPs becuase they're gentle spirits and are usually very attractive. They are extremely loveable 

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*- ISFP and ESFJ becuase they have a certain feminine charm about them that is very attractive to me

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry? *- I wouldn't involve mbti in that matter :shocked:

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?* - Any type that i can relate to in any way

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH? *- People make me laugh, not types

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with? *- Immature ESFPs can drive me crazy

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect? *- It depends on the individual. I don't think it's fair to judge an entire type becuase of a few people's stupidity


----------



## DiamondDays

*1) What is your MBTI type?*

ENTP

*2) What is your gender?*

Male

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*

ENTJ, ESTP, ISTP and all other types that usually gets shit done fast and in a rational way because they get shit done and are rational. 

INTP because they think like me but deeper.
INTJ because they think very well.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*

INFJ, ENFP because they really appeal to me. I like how their minds work.

INTP and INTJ because of their intellects.
*
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*
IJs of all kinds. I need grounded organizers.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*

Most any Ns except INFP, ENFJ and ENTJ. Most mature STPs and SFJs.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*

All types really. 

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*

See above. INTJs are pretty awesome though.

( Well i think us ENTPs are the funniest ) 

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*

None really although online INFPs irritate me to no end. They're fine IRL though. One of my old mates was an INFP. Dead now though ( suicide, surprise surprise ). Actually that's what irritates me with INFPs, all that silly angst.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*

I have a hard time with some SJs but really i've known people of all kinds that i can't stand.


----------



## Dauntless

DiamondDays said:


> *1) What is your MBTI type?*
> 
> ENTP
> 
> *2) What is your gender?*
> 
> Male
> 
> *3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
> 
> ENTJ, ESTP, ISTP and all other types that usually gets shit done fast and in a rational way because they get shit done and are rational.
> 
> INTP because they think like me but deeper.
> INTJ because they think very well.
> 
> *4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
> 
> *INFJ*, ENFP because they really appeal to me. I like how their minds work.
> 
> INTP and INTJ because of their intellects.
> *
> 5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
> *
> IJs of all kinds. I need grounded organizers.
> 
> *6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
> 
> Most any Ns except INFP, ENFJ and ENTJ. Most mature STPs and SFJs.
> 
> *7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
> 
> All types really.
> 
> *8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
> 
> See above. INTJs are pretty awesome though.
> 
> ( Well i think us ENTPs are the funniest )
> 
> *9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
> 
> None really although online INFPs irritate me to no end. They're fine IRL though. One of my old mates was an INFP. Dead now though ( suicide, surprise surprise ). Actually that's what irritates me with INFPs, all that silly angst.
> 
> *10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
> 
> I have a hard time with some SJs but really i've known people of all kinds that i can't stand.


As we do you, DD, as we do you. roud:


----------



## StaceofBass

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENFP
2) What is your gender?
Female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INTJ, INFJ, INFP
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INTJ
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
I think any type is dateable...but I find I'm more compatible with INxJs
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
See above
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
As long as you keep my secrets, you'll make a great friend regardless of type
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
INTJ, INFJ, INFP, ENFP, ENTP, INTP
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
Fe-users...I'm sorry...but I always feel like I have to walk on eggshells around you
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
An immature person of any type... o.o

Disclaimer: I have no bias against sensors but I haven't known very many in my life...at least not well enough to make these judgements.


----------



## dulcinea

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFJ

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENFJ because as I get older, I find myself pushing toward extroversion; ENFJs are a lot like my type, but extroverted. Secondly, ENTP because of the Ne dominance and the thinking preference. As I get older, I also want to get my ideas out there, something that Ne's are naturally good at, and I'm learning to be more in touch with my thinking side.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFJs, INFPs, ENFJs, ISFJs, and ISTJs, so far. I like a lot of ESFJs too, but it's a mixed bag, because I'd say about 80% of the female population here is either ESFJ or is an ESFJ wannabe.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
INFJ, INFP, or ENFP

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Same

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ENFJs. I think ESFJs make great friends too. I think the good ones get way too much flack for the bad batch, also ISFJs, ISFPs, and ESTPs, and ESFPs, too. I like strong Se users.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ESTPs. The funniest person I know, I think is an INTP or ENTP. One of my ENFJ friends is pretty funny too, and every INFJ I've ever met with is pretty hilarious.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
That bad batch of ESFJs I mentioned. I find unhealthy Fe users to be way more difficult to be around than thinker types, because they'll try to make you feel like you're a bad person if they don't like you.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
idk if type is a factor here, but any type of person that has no self respect: the kind of people that trash up places and threaten people with violence if they try to evict them, or people who don't know who they're baby daddy is because they slept with the entire neighborhood. People that you see on those judge shows that take part in these idiotic disputes. People that act like they have no brains in their heads. Otherwise, I like people of ALL types.


----------



## Sojourn

1. INFJ
2. Male
3. The INTJ, I respect their analytical minds.
4. The INFP, I adore their creativity and inner emotions.
5&6. Refer to 4.
7. The ISTP, INTP (fun friends), INFJ, ISFP (deep, understanding friends)
8. The ENFP, INFP, INTP..most NPs.
9. ESTJ
10. ENFJ, ENTJ, ESTJ..most EJs.


----------



## Old Intern

*1) **What is your MBTI type? **​
* ENTP but not strongly E and the P or J is not clear cut and the same in all situations. 

*2) **What is your gender? *
Female

*3) **What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) *
ESTJ, I envy that they seem unconflicted, and they get things done. They usually look impeccable or somehow impressive or a little intimidating too?

*4) **What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
I think CS Lewis must have been an INF_ with well developed T function.
. . . . Maybe not met anyone that original, intense, substantial, and prolific in real life.

*5) **What type(s) are the most dateable?*
Introverts, - low maintenance. No offense, I think this is a problem I have. Extroverts seem like more of a grand adventure, but I need processing time and time for my own pursuits. If you are the female of a couple with a male extrovert . . . its just too hard to keep up without loosing myself, or being busier than I can live with?

*6) **What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
If I had that figured out I might actually BE married (not that I am complaining)

*7) **What type(s) make wonderful friends?* 
A common interest, a functional level of reasonableness.' not saying I need to be friends with only T's but don't ask me to deCode someone who bounces off the walls and doesn't often use words to deal with problems.

*8) **What type(s) make you LAUGH? *
ESFJ (even though I got an infraction for maligning this type, past roomate - N's vs S's posts) ESFJ's when they go back into a moment of an embarasing, or farce type situation - giving you the verbal replay with all the facial expressions and voices, - nothing funnier. ESFP's can be funny too but they seen to be trying harder?

*9) **What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*My Dad might be an ESFP and he's a good guy, I love my Dad and we can get along fine. I would not however, choose knowingly to work with an ESFP on a project where they have to approve something, or I have to delegate to them something of a craftsmanship/detail nature. (past employee friend of friend who painted something backwards, refused to drill pilot holes, well meaning, nice choir member, just not a good fit)

*10) **What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
This forum might help me see the options between the reflective listening, brain-dead, politeness I use with people/types I don't understand, vs topic/issues debate, brainstorming, and project decision type talk that I love? I get along great with all types if it is a sales call, but in a mixer atmosphere I do what I call the Dale Carnegie performance, not sure if I am okay with that or not.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

This should be fun.

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTP

2) What is your gender?
Male.


3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INTJ and ISTP. INTJ, because their intellectualism is actually useful to the world due to their Te Dom, and I like their ability to plan and strategize very well. ISTP, because of their mechanical abilities and their "live in the now" attitude is fun sometimes.


4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFP and ENFPs. They're both quirky, empathetic and spontaneous idealists. and adorable


5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
INFP, I guess? Most if not all types are dateable, and I have a preference for INFPs. In my experience (not saying this is the case all the time) ENFP's are often... polygamous? 


6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INFP, ISTJ, or ESTJ. INFP, because of the above and the other two for if we have kids, those personality types would be best for parenting. 


7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ENTP's, Fellow INTP's, INFP's, ENFP's, ESTP's and ISTP's.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENFP's and ENTP's, definitely. 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESFJ's... Bad experiences with those guys... Really, just a lot of SF's in particular. 


10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

ESFJ, I guess? I've only known two and they were both ignorant, self-righteous and very stupid bitches. ENTP's can be pricks I guess, but they're lovable pricks.


----------



## Ellis Bell

OK, I'll bite.

1) What is your MBTI type?
ISTP

2) What is your gender?
Look right. No, your other right.

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
I admire Fe doms for doing stuff well that I’m not so good at—like asking people about their day and actually caring about the answer.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
I love Ne doms—they’re totally inexplicable to me, but I always have fun when I’m with them.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Recently went out with an ESTJ. They shoot from the hip and mean what they say. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Any type I was compatible with.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
My best friends are ESFJ, ISFJ, ISTP, and INTP, all from separate parts of my life, and each has brought something quite different to the table.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
The funniest person I know is an ESTJ; she’s a really good storyteller. Though ESTJ humor tends to be based on what’s odd/unusual about a situation. 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ENTJ; I don’t know many but the one I know is intimidating.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
An ISFP aunt and ISFP cousin. An ENTJ former college classmate.

All of the above is entirely dependent on personality, though; I won’t like or dislike someone because of type. Know your bias, I guess…


----------



## All in Twilight

1) What is your MBTI type?

*ENFP*

2) What is your gender?

*Male*

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

*Saying that I would favor one type over the other can only result in missing out on wonderful experiences.
*
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

*See above.*

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

*I don't date**.*

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

*I am not ready for anyone* *or no one is ready for me.*

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

*When you can bring out the best in others, any type can be your friend.*

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

*ENTP, ENFP and ENFJ**.*

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

*Mostly anything with a penis and an abundance of testosterone. A horrible combination, it's the lack of refinement that annoys me. However, it's impossible to intimidate me.
*
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

*I refuse to answer this* *because I simply can't answer this*. *It's against my moral code*. *There is good to be found in any type if you give them a chance.*


----------



## mental blockstack

@_theunknownstuff_ What if an INTP was a combination of the ISTP's and INTJ's traits you mentioned? 



QrivaN said:


> Bonus 1) Type that I find most intriguing: ISFJ. They act so similar to me, but their ways of thinking are so different than mine. I find it extremely interesting.
> Bonus 2) Type I relate to in an interesting way: ISFP. I don't really get it. I understand and relate to them almost as much as I relate to other INTxs, but they are so vastly different to me that I relate to them, but don't understand how or why I relate to them.


For me, the really interesting relatability with ISFP comes out when doing creative work (they are "artists" after all). I said this in another thread recently, but it's always happened such that the creation was a working blend of opposite styles from vastly different worlds. Yet, them and I were always open enough to allow the symbiosis.

Same with INTJ, but with more overall similarity in tastes/ideas, and less flexibility haha. Probably more likely to end up working on the same thing. Mostly compatible in terms of coming up with original ideas, and then ideas to edit each others' work. [But our tertiary functions seem to occasionally clash hard, when something comes to "fact" vs "opinion."]

It could be the functions as a theoretical "reason." I know an ISFJ- we act very different superficially, but 'get' each other deep down.


*Okay now I will be bold, and do this list here*

1) What is your MBTI type?
*INTP*

2) What is your gender?
*male*

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
*ENTP for ability to be awesome without running out of energy
INTJ for willingness to accomplish a lot (though in some cases, this could just make them 'unnecessarily' competitive)
ENTJ for certain types of natural leadership (though in some cases " ")
ISTP for potentially being a rock-solid, cool-ass lone warrior who can't be fazed by regular stimuli of agitation (this is a stereotype. I don't personally know enough ISTPs to confirm it)*

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
*That's a good question*

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*xNxP, or ISFx if I was going to be okay with very short-term and was willing to disfigure my ideas of "trust" (just my experience, can be proven wrong)**. I would like to try xNFJ.*

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?


7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
*Any type with Ni after we've collaborated creatively (this is half the types right here)*
*Furthermore, I guess any type who can offer mutual learning, while enjoyably engaging attention** with minimal effort.*

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
*ENTP, INTJ*

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*It's been some ISTJs before*

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
*This warrants something more like DSM than MBTI. Probably narcissists, and narcissistic sociopaths with Te. But in MBTI I guess I could pick on the SJs again, if it wasn't my day.*
*If I had access to only my tertiary and inferior functions, I might start blaming defensive Jewish INTJs for cataclysmic levels of arrogance, or something, (whoa whoa whoa!) but I try to be more logical before throwing myself into a belief-abyss like that.*

*Have you listed each type?*
*If you count the blanket mentions.*


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime

*1) What is your MBTI type?* 

*ISFP* :kitteh:

*2) What is your gender? *

Dude*

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)* 

Other than ISFPs? lol. *ESTPs*  and *ISTJs *:dry: for two completely different reasons. The ESTPs because they can be the prototypical "badass" types; basically just do what they want, when they want, how they want, where they want and they don't need a 'why'. And it's not like they're going to be too crazy since they have Ti to control their chaos. They're probably also the stereotypical playboy. 

And ISTJs because I think they're the most underrated of the types. They're a pillar of society. If we didn't have a lot of ISTJs we wouldn't get anything done in an orderly fashion. Also because my dad is an ISTJ and he's the "glue" that keeps this colourful - sometimes crazy - family together.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
*
Fi-types. Call me biased. But I feel the connection and intensity my Fi can generate can only be match by another Fi user, preferably a level-headed Fi-dom (not too many of them). *ENFPs* :crazy: or *ESFPs *:tongue:aren't bad either. Never boring with them.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*
Any type except for the NTs... kidding. All types can be datable but some just seem to hide in their caves...

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
*
*ENFJ* :happy: is the type I long for, theoretically. *ESFJs *roud:from my limited experience can be unbearably annoying and not even realize they're being unbearably annoying. They tend to have good intentions but just can't seem to implement it properly. They can also be preachy as fuck, which I cannot tolerate under any circumstances. The ENFJ seems more laid back (hopefully) and has the Ni to entertain me when my mind flies off into an abstract vortex.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
*
Any type. I can get along with any type since I try to focus on the positive qualities of a person and try to learn from it. But if I were to be specific, Fe auxiliaries particularly the INFJ. Sure, they can be preachy (seems to be an Fe pitfall) and correct me all the time on my behaviour but they're people I trust most because of their really strong moral code. I only know two *INFJs *:blushed: and I've only known them for under two years so to say this over other types I've known for twice as long speaks volumes I hope

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
*
--

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*
*ENTPs, *:wink:* ESTJs *:angry:and* ENTJs *:laughing: for ONE reason: they initiate conflict. I'm a token ISFP when it comes to conflict (avoid it at all costs). I like my life peaceful and my habits not bothered. With Te-doms they can be very pragmatic and logical in their way of doing things and I feel it's hard to connect with them (like walking on egg shells). ENTPs can just be downright annoying. I don't give two shits if you know 1,000 more things than I do. Chances are, there's another person that knows 1,000 more things than you do so stfu.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
*
ESFJs for reasons I mentioned earlier. Their strong adherence to being empathetic to others resonates a pushy altruistic vibe that I just cannot stand. Also, it was discussed in the ISFP boards that Fe-doms can give off that phony vibe when around people. Just be yourself. Stop trying to please everyone. Take it from Bill Cosby. "The key to failure is trying to please everybody". I usually love Fe users but ESFJs for some reason are just... annoying. I don't think I've met an ESFJ I did not find suffocating. The ones I thought were ESFJs that I liked were actually Fe-aux.


*Have you listed each type?*

Of course not


----------



## Christie42476

*1) What is your MBTI type? 
*
INFJ

*2) What is your gender?*

Female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
*
Of the ones I've met personally, there were different things I've admired about each:

xSTJ: Straight-shooters who get stuff done. Honorable, reliable, effective, and trustworthy. Off-beat senses of humor. 
xNTJ: Ambitious, accomplished, fearless and bold.
xSFP: Deep, artistic, and mysterious. And the ESFP I know is absolutely hilarious.
INTP: Logical, quirky sense of humor, uncompromisingly honest. I've yet to meet any ENTPs outside the forum, AFAIK.
ENFP: Fun, loving, generous. I've yet to meet any INFPs outside the forum.
xSFJ: Generous hearts with great capacity for love and charity. Devoted and dependable.
xSTP: I don't know any personally, but I'm finding myself fascinated by the way they come across online. They seem clever, assertive, daring, and direct. And the ISTPs come off kind of mysterious, too, which intrigues me.
xNFJ: I don't know any IRL, except for myself, AFAIK. 

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*

I seem to have a particular affinity for INTPs. My dearest friends are: 1 female ISFJ, 1 female ISFP, 1 female ENFP, and 2 male INTPs. The one person I've established a really fun online rapport with through this site is, unsurprisingly, also an INTP. I don't know the types of my other close friends, though. Family-wise, I'm close with my ENFP brother @_JaySH_ and my younger sister whose type I don't know. My daughters are ENTJ, xSFP (she usually tests ESFP but is starting to look more like an ISFP, so not sure about her yet), and ISTJ, and I enjoy a harmonic and close relationship with all three of them. My son is looking more and more like an ESFJ (he's too young to know for sure), and we enjoy a strong bond. I imagine I could find something to love/adore about anyone of any type.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*
For me, I'd be most intrigued by the prospect of dating an IxTx. I click well with INTPs, and I'm fascinated by ISTPs. And my life experience to date has left me with a profound need to be able to trust and rely upon a partner, which is why an xSTJ would appeal as well. I'm not sure I could have appreciated that type as a romantic partner as much when I was really young, but now? I'd count myself beyond fortunate to have a healthy version of an xSTJ as a partner. The ESTJ is the only extraverted type I'd be all that interested in (only because of a very positive experience I had in a friendship with that type), but, overall, I'm much more interested in other introverts at this stage of my life. I think it's because I've become so much more comfortable socially that I don't really "need" an extravert to help me there, and I'd find being pushed to "go out more" annoying. I can function well in social situations, but I prefer to keep those to a minimum because I have a strong preference for being at home or spending time with my immediate family members, and introverts are more likely to share that preference with me. Yet, when social situations are unavoidable, I'm usually able to help fellow introverts get through them despite being introverted myself. So I think I have a greater chance of enjoying a harmonious relationship with another introvert. 

But there's no "type" I'd rule out. I've never been attracted to an 'F' type before, but if I met someone with whom I clicked and foresaw any kind of potential, it wouldn't matter what their type was...I'd give it a shot.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry? 
*
See #5. If a relationship with anyone I was dating flourished to the point where I both loved him _and _trusted in his integrity, loyalty, and devotion to me, his type wouldn't matter...he'd be considered marriageable to me. Though I'm not sure I want to "marry' again. I'm open to the possibility, but my experience with marriage has been negative enough to make me kind of hesitant about it. It would take a really special bond with someone to get me to go there again, and I don't think his type will have anything to do with it.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
*
Any type can make a wonderful friend. But see my answer to #4 for the types with whom I currently enjoy wonderful friendships.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
*
Of those I know personally: INTPs, ExFPs, and xSTJs. 

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with? 

*I don't think there is a type I cannot get along with, as a general rule. Only the occasional individuals give me trouble, and they don't share a common type. I do find extraverts tiring, overall, I will admit. I need periodic breaks from them in more than just a "I need my alone time" kind of way. But it's not out of any kind of dislike or irritation...I just find their company draining after a while.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?* 

See answer to #9.


----------



## Gel E.

1) What is your MBTI type? *INFP*

2) What is your gender? *Female*

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

- ENFP, ESFP, ISFP. 

- I like the craziness in my ENFP friends
- I love how my ESFP friends make gatherings/events happen.
- I admire the creativity of the ISFP people I know.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

- I love being around ENFPs and ENFJs. I can be around with anyone but some of them can make me uncomfortable.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

- I don't know because I haven't been on a date.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

- ENFP, ENFJ,ESFP, ISFP. 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

- same answer to #6

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

-ENFP, ESFP,ENFJ, INTP (based on my friends)

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

- ESTP, ESTJ, ISTJ (based on experience)

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

- ESTP (based on experience, I was once friends with an ESTP and I can't stand his lack of sensitivity)


----------



## Dommm

*1) What is your MBTI type?*

INTP

*2) What is your gender?
*
Male
*
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*

ISTP - I admire their calm/cool demeanor and their pragmatic approach for solving problems. They tend to be quite athletic as well as intelligent.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*

INFJ - Great people to around.
ENTP - Enthusiastic and a ton of fun to be around
*
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*
Honestly I have no real clue. I've haven't been in many relationships and most of my opinions are based on conjecture, so I'll pass.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*

Probably an extraverted type. ENTJ/ENFJ from what I've read around seem to be the more compatible. I think an INTP paired with another introvert might lead to a very unfulfiling relationship. 
*
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*

Hard to define this by type, I determine friends on a person by person basis.

*
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*

ENTP, INTP, ENFP, INFP - It's an Ne thing 
*
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*

ESTJ - Every ESTJ I have met has had a very abrasive personality 
ISFJ - I've had a hard time establishing common ground with the ISFJ's I've met in real life. ESFJs will usually humor me but with ISFJ's haven't really had the patience :/

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*

Again, this is more person to person than type.


----------



## Little Cloud

1) What is your MBTI type?
ESFJ

2) What is your gender?
Female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENFJ and ENTP because they're both determined and use their imagination to develop different ideas! I like, especially, the ENFJ because of his sensibility and enthusiasm for people in general!
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFJ,ENTP,INFP! I love intuitive and feeling types but also healthy ESFJs could be adorable!
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENTJ or ENTP or other types that I said before! In particular, I see these two types very charming and they are able to come up aspects of me that, usually, I don't give enough importance!

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
I don't really know, maybe the twos that I wrote above!
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ESTP,ISFJ,ENFJ,ESTP,INTJ they'are so different and every one of them make a piece of me!
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
INFP,INTJ,ESTP,ENFJ! I love their sense of humor! 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
INTPs and ESTJ, even if I'm not sure that I know so well them to type them! 
Especially, if they are unhealthy I find them unbearable! In the case of INTPs maybe it's because they have the feeling fuction as inferior! They could be so arrogant and uppish! But I think that a relationship between ESFJ and INTP, and so between two types so different, could help each type to develop their inferior function
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Unhealthy ESFPs! They could be so shallow and apparent! Another thing that I find unbearable is that they could act in fake way in order to conquest the people that they find interesting\important! 

*Have you listed each type?
No, also because I don't know some types!*


----------



## Nordom

1) What is your MBTI type?

INTP

2) What is your gender?

Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

I'll just list something I admire about each

ESFJ - For their kindness and all inclusiveness. Even if I don't want to be saddled with the details or overlook someone or something, I can always count on an ESFJ to remember it.

ESFP - If not for them, I would have never left the house during high school. I've gotten all sorts of dating advice from them as well.

ISFJ/ISFP - Anyone who can sing, perform, draw, song-write etc has more talent than I can ever dream of.

ESTJ - For saying what everyone else is only comfortable thinking, and bringing about change when needed.

ESTP - For their wit, charm and inexpilicable ability to always have a come back waiting.

ISTJ - Because someone has to be working in audit, or on people's taxes, or law enforcement or the BMV or the every day things that I have no idea how they work but am glad someone is doing them.

ISTP - For wiring my house, fixing my car, and saving me a subscription to Consumer Reports.

ENFJ - For cracking the most introverted introverts shell, and always saying the right thing and appreciating the little things.

ENFP - For getting my humor and taking it a step further, and for making everyone feel included

INFJ - For being so open minded and giving everyone a chance, and seeing the good in everyone.

INFP - The only other type to make me feel as though there are truly no limits.

ENTJ - For running the show, righting the ship and keeping things go rolling

ENTP - For taking my ideas and encouraging me to put them into action or showing me how it's possible

INTJ - For knowing something about everything, for not backing down, and being nearly inoffendable


4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFP, INFJ, INFP, INTP 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
I have found someone from every type dateable at some time or another.
For casual flings, ENFPs, and ESFPs to travel the world with and have an activity partner. I'm not sure how long one of those relationships would last. And I have found certain INTJs and ENTJs extremely sexy at times, but that would be in those rare moments when they let their guard down. Unfortunately that would be the part I was attracted to, and it likely wouldn't be around often enough to maintain anything.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INFJ, INFP, ENFJ, INTP are probably my most compatible. INFJ probably being my ideal mind and soulmate. ENFJs would probably push me to get more out of life, and sometimes I'd resist it, and others I'd probably listen. An INTP ambivert would work too, since most of my other functions are well rounded enough to get what is needed to done. One INFP friend has probably had the biggest impact on my career, just from her enthusiasm, encouragment and kindness so I could see that potentially working as well.


7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
All, for the reasons I listed above. Having at least one of each would be ideal for me to keep an open mind, and to get different perspectives on just about anything.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTP humor is my favorite. Nothing is too mean or off limits. ENFPs have a knack for appealing to all types. INFPs whimsy is fun too.
Of course INTP humor as well, as long as that isn't the only humor.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTJs and INTJs I clash with the most. I can deal with strong Fe or Fi, but Te rubs me the wrong way. I don't like bullies, know it alls, or arrogance. So whichever type person has that in spades, I tune out.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
See above


----------



## StephMC

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
ISTP

*2) What is your gender?*
Female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
Jeez, I respect pretty much every type for different reasons. Some of the ones that stand out though:
INTJs -- I respect their vision; I've always found the more flexible ones to be a very compatible to work with/for
INTPs -- I admire their ideas and their constant strive for innovative thought.
ISFPs -- I've always admired (and envied  ) how creative the are in whatever it is they do 
ESTP -- Really admired how they can be so outgoing and sociable... even despite having a lot of similarities to me. Hah.
ESTJs -- How in the #@%$ do you get so much done?
ESFJs -- How in the #@%$ are you so caring and considerate?


*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
ENTPs -- So fun, entertaining and interesting. I love their enthusiasm regarding new concepts
ENFPs -- Similar to ENFPs; They can be truly caring, passionate people

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
Probably ENTPs and ENFPs; I definitely prefer ExxPs. I could find myself being interested in a little bit more easy-going, non-8ish ENTJ (do those exist?).

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
See above

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
INTPs, ESTPs, ENTPs, ISFPs, ENTPs, and ESFPs. Can't say I have any INFP or ISTP friends that I know of, but I'm sure I'd like them too. Note to J's: I love you guys too, it just happens that all my close friends are P's.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
ExxPs and certain varieties of quirky INTJs

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
Really demanding EXTJs, undeveloped NFJs... actually really undeveloped any type or aren't self-aware.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
For the most part, I've gotten along with every type. But I have had trouble with STJs that are 6's.


----------



## theunknownstuff

GYX_Kid said:


> @_theunknownstuff_ What if an INTP was a combination of the ISTP's and INTJ's traits you mentioned?


That would be nice. I like both types, so I guess INTP wouldn't be very far off either lol 
Though I don't like snarky, sarcastic comments. Without them, everything should be cool.

I don't think I ever met an INTP (or well maybe I did but didn't recognise the person as INTP or something.. you get it). Are you a bit playful? I'm getting the feeling that intuitive thinkers might think ISFP's are shallow. I'm more weird than really shallow.

kthnxbai


----------



## Random Ness

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) Non-INFJ Fe-users. They actually go out and help people...

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? Se-auxes because of their mystery and skepticism.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH? Pe-doms.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with? INFP. I've known three and we all butted horns. :/ I need me some compatible INFPs!


----------



## Aeriner

*1) What is your MBTI type?
*INFJ

*2) What is your gender?*
Male

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
ENFJ: I'm a twin. I'm an INFJ. My twin is an ENFJ. He reads me like a book--one of only three people that can. We get along insanely well. He balances my I and I ground his more flighty, accomodating/people-pleasing qualities. He is the only other person I know that shares my deep convictions/view of the world. Apart from myself, he's the only other person I know that can charm the socks off of a person. INFJ/ENFJ = epic megaton of charisma. I don't think there's anything we couldn't do if we decided upon following our ideals/imaginations. He's also on the dramatic side which spices things up. I enjoy sitting back, fueling his social ENFJ fire, and watching the reactions of people in the room. He's like my magnifying glass that lets me see peoples reactions, emotions, etc. and he's adept in bringing those out in people (myself included).

ESFJ: For some strange reason, I completely get the ESFJ I know (mother-in-law). Likewise, she gets me. I've never met a person more driven to understand, and caress the hearts of others. Truest beauty lies in the ESJF ability to tend to others in an unselfish, utterly genuine fashion. Their generosity, capacity to love others, and their need to nurture is poetic. We can understand each other's heart. I've seen a lot of negative reactions towards ESFJs--I for one would stand in the fire, vouching for them. After all, she's rescued me from the fire on many occasions! They are deeds people, and yet they are good with words as well. She's one of the greatest mother-figures I know. Sees me as her own flesh-and-blood son (although I kind of am now). 

ENTP: He's smooth. He's smart. He's always there (like literally). He'll talk our (my wife and I) ears off for 48 uninterrupted hours if we let him. Topics range from girls, to tech, to songs, apps, etc on his latest iphone. He's my brother-in-law. He's always building robots, modifying assault rifles, has a collection of swords, daggers, a spear, a medieval helmet, jedi lightsabers, etc. He's a total nerd and the world absolutely worships him for it. Why? Because he convinces the world that they're the nerds; they believe it and feel in their hearts that there is absolutely nobody cooler, or more interesting than him. How brilliant! Gosh I love his debates. His ability to tie my mother-in-law (the above mentioned ESFJ) in arguments is extremely amusing. He remains calm, mixes wit with logic, sits back and enjoys the fireworks. He'd blow up the world for me if I asked him. His loyalty and friendship transcend what is simply 'admirable.' 

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
I love people in general, they all fascinate me. I enjoy watching, interacting, probing, studying individuals, differentiating the differences between them, etc. 

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
None. If I say, I will get in trouble. Why? See below.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
INTJ: I married her. Gosh she's gorgeous, and then she penetrates inferior humans with her cold, calculating stare--who wouldn't crumble? We're all puppets to her mind and body. And let me tell you...what a mind she has. I remember our very first 'date." It was a semi-blind date. She knew what it was, I didn't. The evening was to be quite simple: I was to simply watch a family friend's son for a few hours, "but there might be someone else who stops buy to help if needed." When I arrived at the house, my wife was already sitting in the living room. She was shy, beautiful, and I saw a comparable spirit in her. Naturally, I sat on the couch and worked my (Fe) magic. The only problem was that as I socialized with her, she got more anxious. That in turn got me more anxious! So...I talked more; I tend to do that in awkward situations. That's a great way to describe her that night: awkward. She uh...ran away, as in left the house, sped off, and didn't look back. Sure, I thought she was weird. She was/still is. But twenty minutes later, as I was watching a movie with my friends' son, she opened the back door, quietly slipped down to the basement where we were, and silently sat back down on the couch. No words were necessary. I read her like a book and saw the struggle. Months later, as we'd grown rapidly in love with each other, she described her logical monologue to me as she sped away that night. Is he good looking: yes. Is he kind: yes. Does he fit my checklist: yes. Should I go back: no. yes. no. I can't. He'll think I'm weird. Oh my gosh YES! I'm so crazy. I loved that woman from the first moment I asked her a question and she didn't answer because she was so socially...uh...unaccustomed. She's different now. Not shy around me. Brutally honest. Fiercely driven and intelligent, and she intimidates all (except me) who walk by her. 

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
INFPs, ESFJs, ENFJs, ENTPs/ESTPs (I can really spark with ESTPs: like enfjs they unlock me and I become the life of the party).

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
ENFJ.

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
ESTJ, ISTJ. The ones in my life never get me; nor do they try. I'm judged and deemed unworthy because of the way I think and act. I have to dumb down my conversation, ideas, etc for them. But I speak ONLY for the ones in my life. I don't want my opinion to be perceived as a blanket statement concerning all ESTJs, ISTJs. Everyone has the potential to rock to the purest.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
Any type that likes to bully. Any time that is arrogant-ignorant. Anyone who kicks my dachshund(s)!


----------



## Devrim

1) I am a ENFJ
2) I am a Male
3) I love ISTJ's, ENFJ's, INTJ's and ENFP's,
This is because those who have made me who I am are mostly from these groups.
The ISTJ's sense of duty and dependability,
The INTJ's honesty and quirky ability to love you,
The ENFJ's for the love and care they have afforded me,
The ENFP's for their quirkiness and their ability to make me feel at home in any enviroment!
I like most MBTI's types unless a specific person proves to me they cannot be liked,
But those 4 types have impacted me the most!
4)This would be the same as the above 
Though my boyfriend is an ISTJ,
So for now they win? haha
5)Mmmm,
Although I am in a relationship,
I can see why ISTJ's may not be the easiest to date.
ENFJ's are able to mold to any type from what I see of myself and those close to me.
The only setback is we can be seen as very clingy haha
6) I need an introvert, 
And I need someone rational and honest.
ISTJ's and INTJ's have been my best match.
And a specific ISTJ is my one and only haha
7)I think any type can be a wonderful friend,
Best friends of mine have been:
-INTP
-INTJ
-ISFJ
-ENFJ
-ESFJ
-ENFP
-ESFP
-ISFP
-ENTJ
-ESTP

I haven't type all my good friends yet,
but it's a mission of mine!
8) I would have to say that I laugh the most with my ESTP, ESFJ, INTJ, ISFJ, ENFJ and ENFP friends!
9) I have found from what I have seen that I do not always get along the best with INFJ's(Though this apply only with a few).
Along with INTP's. I don't know what it is, but sometimes they just seem to not like me haha 
10)There is no specific type that I hate,
But the people I have hated have been:
-INTP
-INFJ
And shockingly an ISTJ,
Though my boyfriend disproved all previous grudges I held against ISTJ's 

I never judge a person their personality types,
I think there are Gems of humans across every personality type!
And to hold a stereotype to anyone deprives you of a friendly opportunity


----------



## shakti

*QUESTIONNAIRE:* Try your BEST to list each MBTI type at least once!


You can use a MBTI type _more_ than once
You can have _more_ than one type for each answer!
If, in all your attempts, a MBTI type does not fit into a category, make up your own _extra_ category for that type!
Feel free to say WHY you choose a specific MBTI type for your answer!
*But most importantly... HAVE FUN! *​
1) What is your MBTI type?

ENFJ

2) What is your gender?

Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

ESxPs because they have such a happy-go-lucky and no-nonsense approach to life..I respect people who are positive and don't complicate issues unnecessarily!

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

INFPs:kitteh:

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

INFPs, ISFPs and INFJs, I find the combo of introversion and feeling very appealing for some reason

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

Same as above...perhaps an INFJ would be a better bet in the long run as perceivers have the power of both captivating and irritating me, plus things would get done better and faster with a J. But as you don't choose these things rationally, I'd probably pick getting stuck with a Fi-dom :crazy:

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

INFJs, ESFJs, ENFPs and other ENFJs if I ran into them more often

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

I'll opt for a classic answer - those crazy Ne-doms and auxs :crazy:

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

ENTPs, though often hilarious, sometimes irk me by being too argumentative and smart-alecky. The same can go for ENTJs

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

Well I'm not too crazy about the xSTJ kind of people, but that's still miles away from not liking them or respecting them :happy:

*Have you listed each type?*

Drat, I haven't! So as you suggested I'll invent new categories for them 


11) What types are total aliens to you?

INTJs and ISTPs...they seem so strange, quiet and distant to me. What the hell is on those people's minds?

12) What type do you have absolutely no opinion of?

ISFJs...sorry, ISFJs, perhaps I just haven't met enough of you to form an impression


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

Off topic, but it seems to me that a lot of INTPs mistype as INTJs (because the stereotypes of INTJs are antisocial and all that (from my experiences with them, I don't think I've ever found that to be true, let alone, this can be attributed to the feeling function in them), when in fact, that would probably be a lot closer to INTP - inferior F types).


----------



## Teya

*1) What is your MBTI type?
*
I'm an INFJ.

*2) What is your gender?
*
Female! 

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
*ISTJ - I have a lot of respect for the ISTJs I know. They're hard-working, intelligent, and dependable. I try to be all of those things, but I'm not always. The only guy I've really had a thing with is an ISTJ (who doesn't speak English, hooray for my bad luck). I don't see anything with an ISTJ working out long-term, but I have immense respect for them.

ESTJ - they're so strong. A good friend of mine is an ESTJ and honestly I just want to hug her sometimes. She takes care of her four little siblings and plans for her future and deals with so much crap and she just keeps moving on when things suck. She's really good at handling tough situations and I respect that so much.

INFP - there's a lot of intelligence in INFPs. They're right a lot of the time, and they don't always know why. My mom's an INFP and I generally take her word for things (even if I roll my eyes while doing so). They've got this great ability to be very technical and detail oriented (tertiary Si? My mom's a pharmacist and has lists of different drugs and their chemical interactions memorized. I'm kind of in awe of that), while still being relational and futuristic. They're like me but less strategic and more open-ended (which makes sense with the J/P difference).

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
*
ISTP - they're so chill. I love that. And they're smart. And generally patient and great.

INFJ - of course! But seriously, we're pretty cool. Except when we're stupid and we overanalyze things and fail at being physical and ignore our Se and wonder why we'll never fit in anywhere. We're very different from many types and I think we need to realize that. INFJs without a chip on their shoulder (I forgot that phrase momentarily and almost wrote "stick on their back"... not sure where that came from!) about being "different" are really cool. When we own our quirky intelligence and accept that each individual has something worth admiring, I like us a lot. Because obviously. 

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*
ESTP - fun, outgoing, spontaneous, intelligent, reckless. Basically a heck of a lot of fun. Great for arguing with, great for making up with, great for adventures.

ENFJ - very warm and friendly, very empathetic. Hilarious and always good for a good time. Scary as hell, though, when they're well developed. I think a well-developed ENFJ is the only type better at manipulation than I am and I don't like that much. All the same, they're pretty great.

ISTP - not sure if I could see this long term (marriage) or not. I'd like to say yes, but I'm skeptical. However, ISTPs are awesome and I think they'd be fun to date. I really like the challenge of getting to know someone, and ISTPs definitely provide that challenge.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*

ISFP - especially if they have well-developed Ni, this could be great. My sister (ISFP) is dating an INFJ guy really seriously and it's a great pairing. She's adventurous and free-spirited and he's bookish and contemplative. They're both similar, but they bring out the Ni and Se in each other. I could really see myself with an ISFP guy.

ESTP - I can actually see this working out. He'd have to be a really, really mature ESTP, and I'd have to grow up a lot more, but I would have a great time. I'd never be bored, for sure. He'd keep me running around and being social and I'd keep him asking "why" and thinking things through.

INTJ - generally very smart, very respectful of my space, very romantic. INTJs in my experience don't get attached easily but when they do they go all out. They're sweet and with dominant Ni, their mental processes rival mine and make me want to be better. I love not having to justify my thoughts around them. As long as they deal with me cuddling and kissing them and saying "I love you" all the time, heck yes.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*

ISTP - I can't say enough how much I like ISTPs, at least the one I know. I want to meet more. They're very intelligent. They're really physical, which I'm not and I think it's awesome. They're also pretty chill. I just generally think they're fun.

ISFP - A lot of the same points as above. Less of the logical intelligence (I LOVE Ti) but a good heaping deal of emotional intelligence and creativity. Lots of talent, musical and artistic, in my experience.

ESFJ - very funny, very stylish, very cool. Kind of high strung concerning relationships, always needing to know exactly where things stand (Fe - but I understand that). They're not much for conceptual conversations, but they're great for everything else (working out, shopping, watching TV, everything). They're adorable.

ISFJ - quiet but sweet and very relatable. I like that they get my social anxiety and need to fit in, with the auxiliary Fe and tertiary Ti. I also like that they take things as they come and deal with things in a matter-of-fact way. At their best, they're good listeners and supportive friends, and I really appreciate that. It sounds lame, but finding people who genuinely listen and offer advice from their own experience is rare.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*

ESFP - they always make me laugh. Sometimes in a "ha you're hilarious" way, sometimes in a "wow that's just sad..." way. But they always make me smile for some reason or another.

INTJ - all the planning, especially about relationships. My INTJ cousin has her entire relationship planned out with her ESFJ boyfriend. It's pretty great, and I totally respect her organization. It just makes me chuckle.

ENFP - generally hilarious. Similar to ESFPs, sometimes I laugh because they're funny and sometimes I laugh because they do stupid things that make me smirk. They love putting on a show and when I'm in the mood to watch it's entertaining.

ENTJ - they take everything so seriously and dramatically. My roommate is one, and she's hilarious. She somehow manages to be really mature and really ditzy at the same time - talking about how she's got her life planned out, and then closes her eyes while walking and runs head on into a gorgeous guy. (Ten minutes later, while she was still squealing about her humiliation, I said "the world didn't end... you're fine." and she said "I wish it did!!!" I laugh a lot around her.)

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*

ENTP - I love some of them, but some just make me uncomfortable. Like, your joke isn't funny. You're not that witty. You're socially awkward. Stop talking.

INTP - nothing against INTPs. I think some of them are pretty awesome. But I'm pretty uncomfortable around them all the same. With ISTPs there's not a weird tension, but with INTPs I can really feel a Ne/Ni clash. I like them, but it feels strained when I'm with them. I'm very willing to be proven wrong though as I think they're really interesting.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
*
These comments are only true for immature, underdeveloped people of these types. I really like people from these types as well.

ISFJ - if they haven't learned how to get out of their comfort zone, I get really turned off. If they haven't learned how to be creative, same. Also, I don't like if they can't handle a bit of chaos. That's life.

INFP - I'm sensitive, but some INFPs can take it to the extreme. I hate crying and I hate emotional pow-wows and I generally don't feel comfortable affirming others all the time. Some INFPs seem to need that to feed their self-image and find worth, and that's a big turn-off for me.


----------



## megeetaytay

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
ENFP
*2) What is your gender?*
Female
*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
ENTP-they are clever and intuitive at the same time...they are very creative and interesting as well!
*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
INFP-they are like the ENFP's brother/sister...or maybe I just think that because my physical sister is an INFP...
*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
ENFP-someone just as passionate as I am
*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
ENFP/INFP/INFJ
*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
Any N
*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
ENFPs and ENTPs
*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
All Ss...I mean I'm not uncomfortable around them I just think I am misunderstood my them
*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
ENFJ--my dad.


----------



## LittleOrange

sidekicklover22 said:


> *QUESTIONNAIRE:* Try your BEST to list each MBTI type at least once!
> 
> 
> You can use a MBTI type _more_ than once
> You can have _more_ than one type for each answer!
> If, in all your attempts, a MBTI type does not fit into a category, make up your own _extra_ category for that type!
> Feel free to say WHY you choose a specific MBTI type for your answer!
> *But most importantly... HAVE FUN! *​
> 1) What is your MBTI type?
> ISF
> 
> 2) What is your gender?
> female
> 
> 3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
> Hmm....maybe ESTJs....because they are disciplined and their authority is so natural.
> 
> 4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
> INTJs, INTPs, ESFPs, I like ESFJs and ISFJs also
> 
> 5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
> ESFPs, ENFPs, ESFJs
> 
> 6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
> ESFPs most likely
> 
> 7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
> INTJs, INTPs, ESFPs....
> 8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
> Well, any type with a sense of humour.
> 
> 9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
> NFs are difficult for me to understand. Extroverted NTs are a little overwhelming for me.
> 
> 10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
> Not type related.
> 
> *Have you listed each type?
> *
> Nope.
> 
> Its important to understand that, _because_ of our different personalities, every person has a different perspective on how they view another MBTI Type! Common like/dislike, attraction/avoidance patterns can be found between people of certain types, and my goal is to discover what those _are _using a large amount of evidence & reference! *Thank You for your contribution! *


It´s answered above.


----------



## Antrist

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
This is the question of the day. I cannot seem to work out where I fit in the [ENFJ, INFJ, ESTP, ISTP] quarter.
I am sure of my type as beginning with E--- and the type that fits best is ESTP.

*2) What is your gender?*
Male.
For all intents purposes and for the sake of data, gay and male.

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
Not to be confused with the types I _like_ the most, -STJ types. If I could capture some of the order and familiarity, the routine and relative simplicity of Si dominance mixed with a logic-based outlook - I would succeed a lot more and get more done.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
-SFP. They have a wonderful gift for making people feel loved and wanted. At the same time, they rarely expect anything of other people. They also don't mind speaking their piece when they need to, which is a strong skill.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
I'm a sucker for IS-P types with a soft spot for ISFP guys and introvert thinkers ISTJ, INTJ, INTP, ISTP. I'm generally more fond of Perceivers.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
It only just became legal in this country, however I don't think I'd marry on type. I'm an open-minded guy and whoever I am with, I'd have to be with them for a long time before even considering tying the knot.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
I might rattle on about -SFP types again, but also -NFJ types make wonderful friends (if a bit difficult to deal with sometimes). Occasionally I'd like to have a good grumble about someone else but it ends up causing tension due to the -NFJ tendency to mediate between people and make peace. I think it's sweet, but sometimes someone is just not worth defending to the point of tears.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
One of my best friends repeatedly tests as INTJ, and he is the only person who can make me laugh so much that I can't recover. We just find the exact same things funny. I sometimes speculate that he could be INFJ instead, because it would make more sense, but he's determined to stick to his INTJ type and I respect that.

ENFP types are funny to laugh _at_ rather than _with_... do you get me?

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
People who are strongly into the E-T- types. I don't really understand the majority of typical male behaviour in this country. Particularly boisterous men who are loud and all about the physical contact intimidate me, but that's probably for other reasons. 

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
Just for the record, I hate writing this. I've never met an -SFJ type that hasn't crossed wires with me frequently. I strongly get the impression that they care about different things and don't realise not everyone shares that view. I'm quite detached when it comes to having that insular 'family' mentality and resultantly I really don't like people who flare up for the sake of other people without being summoned to defend one of the pack.

Have you listed each type?
Technically yes, but I haven't really reviewed ENTJ as much as any other type. I am convinced that these types are very good at disguising themselves as other types, because I have never guessed someone's type to be ENTJ. Perhaps I just don't know how to spot them.


----------



## Quadrophenia

1) INFP

2) Male

3) ISTP They just seem really cool to me

4) ENFP: fun and nice people what's not to like?

5) ENFJ for me or NF in general

6) ENFJ defiantly not any kind of SJ

7) INTP and ENFP not one's that talk to much though 

8) ENTP and other INFPS

9) INTJs: I always think they are insulting me in their heads

10) ESTJs and ESFJs that try to force you to be a certain way


----------



## Antrist

Quadrophenia said:


> 9) INTJs: I always think they are insulting me in their heads


True story. 

**


----------



## Aoi Ame

*1.) What is your MBTI type?*

INTJ

*2.) What is your gender?
*
Female

*3.) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
*
ENTJs - When we work together, always success ensues.
INTPs - They always have these great ideas that they are very willing to painstakingly explore through the end.

*4.) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
*
ENFPs, INFPs and INFJs

*5.) What type(s) are the most dateable?*

I'd be most willing to date a fellow INTJ. The same as with ENTJs and ENFPs.

*6.) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*

NFs.

*7.) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*

ISFJs are wonderful friends but I don't exactly pick people to befriend.

*8.) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*

My fellow INTJs, ESFPs and ENFPs.

*9.) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*
None.

*10.) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*

Some ESTJs, ENTPs, ISFJs and ESFPs


----------



## Eric616

1) What is your MBTI type? INFP.

2) What is your gender? Male.

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)ENFP, very similar to myself, but extroverted, so they get me to do things I may not do on my own. ENFJ, for their listening ability and empathy. Very warm people. INTP, brains and balance my feelings. And, of course, us awesome INFP's.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?ENFP, ENFJ, INFP, INTP (no order).

5) What type(s) are the most dateable? ENFP *yum* ENFJ, INFP, INTP.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry? See number 5. 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?ENFP, ENFJ, INFP, INTP. 

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH? ENFP, ENFJ, INTP, INFP, ISTJ, ENTP.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with? INFJ. You guys rub me the wrong way. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?Again, INFJ. Good in theory, but not practice.


----------



## mirrorghost

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFP

2) What is your gender?
female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
probably INFJs, i only know one, but they seem to be closest to someone i would admire/respect.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFPs, ISFPs, actually all NFs. not to be conceited! but literally 95% of my friends are NFs, so i know them the best.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ISFP, NFs in general. maybe NTPs and ISTPs (?)

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
see above. 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ENFPs, ENFJs, INFJs, INTJs, ISTPs. probably INTPs too, i just don't know any!

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENFPs, INFPs.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
all SJs. ENTJs. INTJs are probably hit or miss. not sure i'd get on too well with ESPs either, but again, don't personally know many of them.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ESTJ, ENTJ ESFJ, possibly ISTJ.


----------



## magnisarara

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ISFJ (very loyal), ESTP (productive with their time)


4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFP, INTP 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENFJ, ENTJ

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENTJ 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INFJ

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENFP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESFP, ISFP (the extroverted sensing drains me)

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
INTJ (i respect them though, they have wonderful traits & are very smart. it was just always hard for me to make conversation with them and not be so serious)


----------



## daeneirys

I absolutly love how people and my fellow ENFPs see the other types. It s very interesting, especially when you give the reasons  I d give it a try too.

*1) What is your MBTI type?*

ENFP

*2) What is your gender?
*
Female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
*
ENFJ : We often share the same vision of life, the same high morals. We are both extraverts, but their people skills are just extraodinary. I m the fun and nice girl everybody likes, but I can be a little bit clumsy sometimes. Whereas ENFJs always know what to say to everyone, how to comfort friends, how to make everybody feels good and taken care of. Even babies like my ENFJ friends the most  

ENTJ and INTJ: I admire how they are smart, competent, goal oriented, rational, down to earth, ambitious, fearless and go geters. Especially in professional setting. They just stand out. I have a friend like that, she is always the smartest, most organized and visionary person in the room, the natural leader you respect. Every XNTJ I know is so accomplished in their own field and I really admire that.


*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
*
I like ExxP, all the NFs and mature NTs
-ESFP : fun, down to earth and positive people.
-ENFP : fun, inventive, always have interesting story to tell, really care about people, we just get each other
-INFP : so pure and smart, I want to go inside their beautiful world and spend time with them 
-INFJ/ENFJ : warm, makes you feel included and loved, and in the same time a great achiever with interesting and passionate conversations.
-XNTJ : we just get each other, we have similar humor and they are smart and give very good advice. I admire them a lot too.
-ESTJ : They get the shit done, literally and are down to earth, I don t know how they do it!
-ISTJ : I can count on them, anytime, it s always good to have a friend who get your back.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*

I used to date XNTJs. I was not very good with money, scheduling things, paying taxes, organizing everyday life, and I guess I needed someone I could trust and relay on. It was 10 years ago, and since I m married with my XNTJ  .... But today, if I have to choose again, I d probably go with any N type. I m much more mature and in control of my life. I m less in need of someone who likes to be in charge.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*

Same than above, most N type but I really like ENTP, ENFP, ENTJ, ENFJ, INFP and INFJ
At the end of the day it s about the person, how mature they are, if we have similar value and if we want the same things out of life 

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
I have good ESFP, ENFJ, ENFP, INFP, INTJ friends but most of the types make great friends !

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
I have a ESTJ friend who is very funny. ESTX are usually funny because they talk with a lot of details and don t care about of what people may think of them. They always have great stories !

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*
Some immature ESTJs are like real fieldmarshalls, always telling people what they should do, and always thinking that they are right on anything : I don t like these ESTJs.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*

None.


----------



## Judson Joist

*(can't delete top margin)*​*1: What is your MBTI type?*
> INTJ

*2: What is your gender?*
> M

*3: What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
> ISFJ. They have traits, abilities, and natural skill sets that I'd like to develop in myself. But most importantly, they're empathic and tend to be emotionally expressive. I'm an empath, myself, but I have a hard time with the giving and receiving of emotional energy without feeling awkward (keep in mind that empathy is different from emotion), like I don't know exactly what to do or say. When it comes to ethical conduct, ISFJs and INTJs live by the same principles. It's only the way we express our thoughts and feelings that separates us, plus the fact that intuitives tend to sometimes look like space-cases in the eyes of sensates.

*4: What type(s) do you love/adore?*
> ENFP. They know how to "party down!" Just imagine me saying that like Scott from _The Evil Dead._ Plus, they have intuitive gifts that function differently than ours. And they like to hug and tickle and glomp. And they understand the importantce of utilizing sensation as a natural energizing pleasure.

*5: What type(s) are the most dateable?*
> Insufficient data.

*6: What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
> No preference.

*7: What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
> No preference.

*8: What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
> Extroverted Perceivers. All of them. Like, all the time.

*9: What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
> ESTJ. The ones I've been around tended to be too hard-hearted, too loud, unintuitive, and unempathic. It's specifically the ones that are prone to bullysome tendencies that I have a hard time with. Not all of them are like that.

*10: What type(s) can you not stand/dislike?*
> ESTJ. Most of the ones I've had experience with tend to be excessively Choleric, authoritarian, and domineering. I'm a gentle soul (don't let the avatar fool you, it's just for fun), so that mode of operation tends to be incompatible with my directive which is to establish interpersonal harmony and a universal code of ethics (read: "human rights" or "civil rights") that will benefit everyone.
*
Have you listed each type?*
> No. That would be TMI for one post.


----------



## birdsintrees

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
INTJ
*
2) What is your gender?*
Female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
ENTJ: Even though they have the ability to annoy the crap out of me.. they get shit done and they get it done the right way.
ISTP: The quiet, silent type and often very creative. I enjoy observing the outcome of that creativity.


*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
ISFJ. Sweet, caring and very loyal. Awesomely obsessed with their hobbies. 
ENFP. Hilarious, inventive, creative, vibrant
*
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
ENTP. Nom.
*
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
ISFJ for the reasons mentioned above. I haven't met anyone more loyal and devoted and consistent than my ISFJ bf. 

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
ENFJ, ENFP (As long as I can just press their 'talk' button and they are ok with letting me sit back and listen) ISFJ

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
ENTP, ENFP, ISFJ, ESTP

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
INTP. The only two that I know very well always have some sort of point to prove in any conversation ranging from "would you like a cup of tea" to "what is the meaning of life". 

ESTJ: Based on the few that I have dealt with on a regular basis; we tend to have a really difficult time understanding what the other is saying even though we might have the same outcome in mind.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
Meh. None really.

*Have you listed each type?*
Nope. The types listed are people that I have had some sort of extensive interaction with throughout my life.


----------



## Richard Evers

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFJ

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

INTP: Logically infallible and relaxed about it
ISTP: Sensually logical and relaxed about it
INTJ: This Teeeeeeee. 
ENTP: They seem to grasp everything. Humorous. 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENTP: Quick wit, random, much empathy. 
INTJ: Deep, ability to make the dull theory come to life in a sparkling way, ethical in their own ways, comes close to the Nietzschean Ubermensch. 
ISFP: So sincere, so mysterious and so invisible
ISFJ: Caring, witty, conscious decisions to stay on the background. 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENTP, INTP, INTJ, ENFP, INFP. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENTP, INTJ. 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ENFP, ESTJ, ENTP, INTJ, INFP. 
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ESFP ('I went to the KFC, had a bucket supreme, I took it to my bed and then I ate so much chicken... I fell asleep.')
INTJ: I'm the mastermind, just watch me, wait... Where's the fucking moment supreme? 
ENFP: Everything is so shinyyyyyy, oh wait this particular moment isn't that shiny, I'm depressed, no, i'm not depressed, everything is so shinyyyyyy
INFJ: My 4 makes me more rare than you could ever expect!!!
INFP: Same
ENTJ: I have this personless philosophical system which you should respect if you're rational. Doesn't matter that I'm dancing around a volcano called Fi. 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ISFJ: We both seem to be martyrs, but why is my Ni inferior to your Si?
ENTJ: Don't patronize me! I'm an introvert! I really like your iconoclastic traits!!
ESFJ: My Fe differs very much from your Fe, accept it. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I don't like biases THAT much.


----------



## zoetheska

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTP
2) What is your gender?
Female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INFJs and INFPs. I dunno, being an introverted feeler seems like a lot of weight to carry. It's like, you're open about your feelings and you empathize with others, but you're introverted, yeah, I dunno. I think I only know one INFP.
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFJs. They're so charismatic and fun to be around.
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
All of these questions are asking the same thing. ENFJs.
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENFJS MAN I JUST LOVE THEM
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ENTPs, ENFJs, ENFPs, other introverts, etc.
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTPs. They're so quick and snarky. Basically a more outspoken INTP.
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESFJs. I don't really know why. Maybe it's because we're sort of opposites? Not sure.
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ENTJs have a tendency to be pretty cocky, and occasionally (but not usually) INTJs as well. It bothers me that people get confused with INTPs and INTJs, when we're so different.


----------



## Lemxn

*1. What is your MBTI type?*
INFJ
*2. What is your gender?*
Female.
*3. What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
*ESFJ? I don't know. My mom is one and she's a warrior.*4. What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
ENTPs.
*5. What type(s) are the most dateable?*
INTJs.
*6. What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
NTs
*7. What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
INFPs.
*8. What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
ENTPs, always.
*9. What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*ESFP or ESTJ.
*10. What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
ESTJs, I don't know, maybe because they're my opposite.


----------



## SkillandVerve

1) What is your MBTI type?

INTP

2) What is your gender?
female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTP ESTP ENTJ


4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ESFP, ENTJ,ENTP


5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ESFP,ISTP,ENFP
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ESFP!! ENTJ ESTP
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ISTP INTJ INFP
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ESFP INTJ ESTJ


9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESFJ ISFJ ISTJ


10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ESFJ ISFJ


----------



## Satan Claus

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENTP 
2) What is your gender?
Female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
I like ISFP's because they're so artsy, fun even though they're quiet and we just balance each other out. I also like ESTP's and ENTJ's for no particular reason I just click with them. I also like ENFP's and INTP's. I like all the types really but the ones I just listed really stick out to me.
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
Ones that I LOVE are ESTP's and other ENTP's. 
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ESTP, ENTJ, ENTP, ISFP,
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
The above.
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
All of them do to be honest. 
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
I've had all types make me laugh but only ESTPs have made me laugh til it hurts.
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
INFP's I would think. 
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ESFJ, ESFP and ENFJ. Both are too "feely" and ESFJ's are superficial, indirect and as for ESFP's I can only be around mature ones. ENFJ's aren't as bad but I find when they're in a pack with ESFJ's they tend to follow their lead.


----------



## Brianna1

1) INTJ

2) Female

3) INFPs are so thoughtful and have such great ideas; I've never met an INFP that I didn't like. Also, ENFPs make me very happy, something about them just elates me. ISTJs are very relatable for me, similar enough to be able to get along, but different enough to be fun; fun to exchange ideas. I only know one ESFJ that I know of, but she's great at what she's chosen to do in life, she's a great mom, teacher, and very giving. Also INTPs and INFJs both have a special something that I love.

4) I love all my fellow NTs, their brains are lovely. NFs are also some of my favorites, especially INFPs, ENFPs, and INFJs. 

5) INFPs! I also feel like and ENFP who understood my introversion would be great. INFJs are great too, as well as maybe an ENTP.

6) Same as above.

7) ISTJ, INFP, INFJ, ENFP, ENTP, INTP, INTJ, ENTJ

8) INFPs and ENFPs. NT humor is always funny. I also know a very gullible ISTJ, she can be very cute.

9) ISFPs

10) Certain ISFPs

Sorry I didn't list each type, I don't have much experience with SPs or SJs.


----------



## 18skeltor

Well gosh. I guess we're only good for laughs, eh?


----------



## Vividish

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENFP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTJ's because they can solve every problem with ease - I have a mentor that is an ENTJ at work and I believe I have developed greatly due to her way of doing things.
ENTP - they are really witty and funny 
ISTJ - for their commitment to everything - respect

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFP
ENTP
INFJ
INTJ

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
INFJ
ENFP
ENTP

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Any of the above...but it really depends on the person

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
I'm happy to be friends with any type. Anyone can sit next to me ^_^

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTP, ESTP, ENFP , ESFP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

I think the only type i've really clashed with are ESTJ's in a work environment. Again, I can get along with them socially so it really depends on the person.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
As per # 9


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

1) What is your MBTI type?
Yo dawg! ENFP in da house! But sometimes I get ENFJ too but most of the time, is a ENFP. Haha lol.

2) What is your gender?
Female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENFP- we're like-minded! ESFP/ESTP- fun to be around with! ENFJ- As stated for ENFP but not as random. Still nice people though. INFJ and INFP! They are so easy to get along with! ISFP! As INFJ/INFP! ENTPs are very creative and inventive too!
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ALL TYPES! (EXCEPT the xSTJs and ENTJs, they get on my nerves a lot.)

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
O_O?!? I can't answer THAT yet, I'm almost 15 (going to be this Wednesday!) But I don't like any sort of TJs as much though (INTJs aren't that bad though.)

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Uh, dunno.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Any except ISTJ, ENTJ and ESTJ. Most of my friends are ESFJ, ENFJ, ESTP (the sensitive ones, though, some ESTPs at my school can be confrontational), ESFP, ENTP, ENFP, INFP, ISFP, etc.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
The ENFP, ENFP and ESTP lol!!! These lot have the best jokes!

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTJ, ENTJ and ISTJ (sorry guys) but at my school people with these types think I'm "crazy," "class-A weirdo," "loner," "stupid," etc. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ESTJ, ENTJ and ISTJ. "SHUT UP!" "GET TO WORK!" They always swear at me at my school. (Sorry guys!)


----------



## MissJaeJae

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENTP/ENTJ I swap between the two 

2) What is your gender?
Female 

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTJ- because they get things done and they have amazingly strong personalities
ENTPs- damn their wits are like amazing 
ENFP's-these guys live life to their fullest- RESPECT-
INFJ- I dont listen to anyone but them tbh very wise 
INFP- These people live the best of both worlds seriously they look so plain bt underneath the simple cover there is an amazing world of ideas 
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFP,ENTP,INFJ,INFP,ENTJ

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENFP+ENTJ 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Thats a hard question I guess ENFJ cause they dont mind being solo at times however they re also structured unlike me.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
my friends tend to be Fs but INFP, INFJ,ISFP,ESFP,ISFJ,ESFJ,INTJ,ENTJ, ENFP and i havent had any other personalities bt yeah I guess pretty much anyone 

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENFP's + ENTJ
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
some INTP's they re too depressive and self centered and they give me a headache 
some ESTP's cause they dont have even a tiny bit of respect for people and they argue with IFs at times it pisses me off they dont like conflict so I argue with my T peers or EFs 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
some INTP's they just make my headache with their arrogance, jealousy, rigidness, being self centered and know it all in the end entps do better anyways cause we say what we think


ENTP/ENTJ 7w6w8, 3w4


----------



## FakeLefty

1) What is your MBTI type?
ISTP

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INFx's and ISFx's. They are very kind and compassionate.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
See above

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Types with the feeling type, at least in my opinion. Compassion is important.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
See above.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ISTP, ESFP, IxFP, IxFJ

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ISTP, ESFP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
xxTJ's- They're as logical as I am, but judgmental. They can be great friends, but it's more uncomfortable for me than if I'm with any other types.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Maybe ENTP's. The arguing really gets tiring at some point.


----------



## justintroverted

_1) What is your MBTI type?_ INTP apparently

_2) What is your gender?_ Male

_3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) _ISTP, ENTJ (neither take any shite from anyone)

_4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? _None of them

_5) What type(s) are the most dateable?_ None of them-they all suck massive balls in their own way

_6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?_ None of them

_7) What type(s) make wonderful friends? _Depends; anyone of any type can be a good friend if they pull their bloody finger out

_8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?_ ENTPs as they seem genuinely hilarious and INFPs but only derisively

_9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?_ Fe and Fi dominants/auxiliaries as they seem to take offence to just about bloody everything; Te dominants as it seems to me everything has to be on a goddamned schedule/itemized action list and it seems like they must always control everything and the world doesn't work that way

_10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect? _I have no respect for any feeling types; they have earned my contempt.

I might be/ have been in a bad mood when I typed this, so take with a pinch of salt before trolling/flaming


----------



## justintroverted

_1) What is your MBTI type?_ INTP apparently

_2) What is your gender?_ Male

_3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) _ISTP, ENTJ (neither take any shite from anyone)

_4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? _None of them

_5) What type(s) are the most dateable?_ None of them-they all suck massive balls in their own way

_6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?_ None of them

_7) What type(s) make wonderful friends? _Depends; anyone of any type can be a good friend if they pull their bloody finger out

_8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?_ ENTPs as they seem genuinely hilarious and INFPs but it is mainly laughs of derision; ENFPs when they try to seem like they're intelligent and/or know what they're talking about

_9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?_ Fe and Fi dominants/auxiliaries as they seem to take offence to just about bloody everything; Te dominants as it seems to me that with them everything has to be on a goddamned schedule/itemized action list and it seems like they must always control everything and the world doesn't work that way

_10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect? _I have no respect for any feeling types; they have earned my contempt.

I might be/ have been in a bad mood when I typed this, so take with a pinch of salt before trolling/flaming

Sorry for the double post; my bad


----------



## Van Meter

1) What is your MBTI type?

Infj

2) What is your gender?

M

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

Intj because of their seemingly innate honesty. Fellow Infjs just because. Entps because generally their thoughts are their own creations. Sjs who pass certain criteria

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
Xntp, Intj

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
I would typically want one that is more organized and know what they want, and are communicative and adaptive. I have no idea as to a specific type.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
I don't know. Not only do I have insufficient exposure to many types, there are too many other variables involved that complicate the situation.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Healthy Enxp, Intj, very particular sjs, some xstps

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
Estjs, they are funny because of how incongruous they are with the way I think, and how it seems that they lack an understanding of humor all together, but whatever, funny is ultimately subjective. I only know two, and get along with them pretty well. They both think I'm pretty funny at times as well, usually if I commit a blunder

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
Entj, xsfps, isfjs

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Enfj, Esfp


----------



## Velasquez

*1) *What is your MBTI type?

INTP

*2) *What is your gender?

M

*3) *What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

ENTPs, because they are like less dull INTPs, and ISTPs, because they are like less dull INTPs. Also have a soft spot for ESTPs.

*4) *What type(s) do you Love/adore?

None of them

*5) *What type(s) are the most dateable?

Don't know

*6)* What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

None of them

*7)* What type(s) make wonderful friends?

The IS-Js, because they're reliable. They're not gonna turn up late or flake out like all of your stupid N friends.

*8) *What type(s) make you LAUGH?

EN-Ps are generally hilarious. ESTPs have the opposite sense of humour to me, but our senses of humour tend to compliment each other really well, in that both of us are always saying things that the other one wouldn't expect or have come up with themselves.

*9)* What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

ESFJs, because they seem to be incapable of recognising other people as being different to them. I have loads of idiosyncrasies that I'm perfectly comfortable with and to some extent form who I am, and an ESFJ will try as hard as I can to ignore those idiosyncrasies or get me to change them so that I can _fit in_. INTPs are generally no fun. I like ENTJs, but they would get so much more done if they'd just work less, and they don't understand my need to have time to myself and not be doing stuff all the time. INTJs generally aren't very intelligent, which is very wearing. INFPs are always trying to second guess my motives and always get it wrong...they don't pay attention to what I'm actually saying. ESTJs want to _win arguments_, and thus it's impossible to have a conversation with them. None of these types are bad people...I just generally don't click with them.

*10)* What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

None, it all depends on the individual people etc. 

I haven't mentioned ENFPs, ENFJs, INFJs, ESFPs, or ISFPs. ENFPs are fun. ENFJs are generally interesting to have a conversation with. I don't know any INFJs irl but I am sure they are nice. ESFPs are okay but I wish they would spend less of their lives complaining about inconsequential things. ISFPs are like...I don't talk to them and they don't talk to me, lol. Survey done.


----------



## pink216

*1. What is your MBTI type?*
ESFJ

*2. What is your gender?*
Female

*3. What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
INTJ: I admire how hardworking and intelligent they are. I also love their sense of humor.

ESTJ: Like INTJ's they work so hard at everything. They're also super responsible and I admire how hard they try to adhere to their moral code.

ISFJ: My mom is an ISFJ and she works so hard! Whenever something goes wrong, instead of blaming other people, she just blames herself (which she shouldn't do..) and just works even harder. I admire her persistence and her devotion to be the best mom she can be(which she is!).

*6. What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
I think that I could be attracted to any type, but I've consistently been attracted the most to ESFP. Probably because they make me laugh and I love how friendly they are and how they get along with everyone. 

*7. What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
ESTJ: We think so similarly! One of my closest friends is an ESTJ and she always says that I often say what she's thinking exactly. I feel so comfortable with ESTJ's and I feel like I can tell them anything, however weird it is haha.

INTJ: I feel like I have a connection with them. We understand each other so well, and they're really witty!

ESFJ: My best friend of 6 years and I understand each other so well. She gets me emotionally and she's the only person I can talk on the phone to for hours about anything. She knows what to say to make me feel better and I always talk to her when I'm down.

INFJ: I'm referring specifically to an INFJ I'm really close with. She can tell when there's something wrong, and at the same time I feel like I can be completely honest with her about anything, even if something she does bothers me. She'll listen when I have any problems, and does a great job at making me feel better. 

ISFJ: They're so caring and I love how they can always tell when something's wrong. They'll listen and make you feel comforted until you feel better.

*8. What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
Any type really, but especially
ESFP
ENFJ

*9. What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
ENFP: One of my friends is ENFP, and when we're both in a good mood we have a lot of fun. But when either one of us is in a bad mood, we always start arguing about the most petty things that don't matter. The most annoying part is how opinionated and stubborn she can be and how instead of making me feel better when I'm in a bad mood, picks at me until I get really annoyed at her then calls me defensive. She'll never apologize for anything, so the only way we stop arguing is for me to back off because I don't want an argument that doesn't matter to escalate. Then again, she's the only ENFP I know, so hopefully this is just a specific problem.

Some ENFJ: Usually I can read people pretty well, but there is this one ENFJ that probably reads me better than I can read him, and it scares me! He enjoys playing these mind games with me.

*10. What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
Some ENFJ: They can be so manipulative!! The most frustrating part is that no one else notices it. One ENFJ I know (from #8) tells me how much he enjoys manipulating people purely just for fun. 

Some ESFJ: I cannot stand some ESFJ's I know! If they're not mature, they tend to be very manipulative, demanding, and selfish. Since we understand each other because we are the same personality, the relationship becomes very competitive and it's absolutely exhausting. Ex-best friends that I have had have all been ESFJ.

Have you listed each type? Nope! 
I don't know much about ESTPs, ENTJs, ISFPs, ISTJs, or INTPs. ENTPs are really fun, in almost a childlike way. ISTPs are so chill! I love hanging out with them, but it's weird, it's like they have no emotion..it kinda scares me sometimes. My ISTP friend gets angry, excited, or depressed with just about nothing. I don't seem to click well with some INFPs, I find that some of them can get very irrationally stubborn which annoys me a lot.

Of course I'm generalizing from my experience, but really I have been friends with people of every personality type, so I'm not against any personality type. I hope I didn't offend anyone!


----------



## FX

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTP

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INTJ - I probably sound biased when I say this, but the INTJ is possibly the only type that I truly respect after having gotten to know one well. Although we think very differently, we usually reach similar conclusions, and if not, it allows for some interesting discussions.
ISFJ - I find it hard not to admire the descriptions of ISFJs that I've read, but unfortunately, I haven't gotten to know one very well yet.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENTP - From my experience, these guys are usually way too fun to ignore. They're almost like me, only they take the Ne and run with it.
INFP and ENFP - It has usually been my experience that I get along well with Ne-heavy people, and these are no exception.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
I have no idea.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
I'd say ISFJ sounds ideal based on the descriptions, but since I don't know one in person, I don't actually know for sure. My more conservative opinion is either an ENTP or another INTP.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
From my experience, INTJs, as well as the Ne-heavy types - INFPs, ENFPs, ENTPs, and fellow INTPs.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTPs, INTPs, and ESFPs, mainly. ESTPs can be amusing as well.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ENTJ - It's hard not to respect an ENTJ from my experience. If you don't respect them at first, they usually end up making you, anyway. And not necessarily in a good way.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I only know one ESFJ, and she drives me nuts. But she's my mom, so go figure. I don't know how I feel about the type as a whole, but I'd be willing to try and get along with one if there were some mutual understanding.


----------



## Chamondelle

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFJ/INFP heavy to INFJ 

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENFJ and ENTJ. Leading types, but with vision. I love visionaries. SJ types as well since they could take care most of things I can't hahahah.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFP and ENTJ

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Any visionaries. Except EP I guess... They are more fun as friends

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INFP/ENTJ. more to INFP

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Every type would be. I am fascinated by different opinios as long as we're on harmony.

8.) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTJ INTJ INFP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ISTP...especially the obsessive ones

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
honestly..ENTP when they start argue out of nowhere and act like they are God of Logic.



Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Wanderer

*1) What is your MBTI type? *

ENFP.

*2) What is your gender? *

Male.

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) *

ENTP, if I'm ever out-awesomed, it's only ever by an ENTP, I want their awesome please. I've seen an ESTP almost out-awesome me, but I've come to the conclusion that this was simply an almost-awesome-as-me-E-S-T-Pee and is not exactly a rule regarding ESTPs.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? *

I love individuals, not types.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*

INFJ, ESFJ, ISFJ, INFP, ISFP.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*

Tell you when I meet her.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*

ISTP, ESTP, INTP, INFP, ENTP, ENFP, ESFP, ISTJ.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
*
INTP, INFP, ENTP, ENFP.

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*

INTJ, ISTJ, ENTJ, ESTJ.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*

I can stand everybody, I tend to have passionate love-hate going on with IxFJs, however.

*Have you listed each type?
*
No.


----------



## KraChZiMan

*1) What is your MBTI type?
*
INFP

*2) What is your gender?
*
Male

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
*
INTJ's. Because of their ability to call for really fair and democratic judgements in complicated and heated issues. I usually don't agree too much with INTJ's, but I always respect their opinions and thoughts, because it always seems they don't develop an opinion without a research. INTJ's are some of the most democratic and reasonable people I know.

Another type I really admire and respect is ENFJ. Mostly for the mystery and creativity that surrounds ENFJ's. They have the tendency for saying things I secretly knew already, but what I never seemed to realize consciously, put-in-words kind of way. It's like that the more I talk with ENFJ's, the less I learn about them and the more I learn about myself.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
*
Another INFP's, but only when I can see them as my soulmates. I once met another INFP girl on the street and now I am completely obsessed in idea that there can be more of those kinds of soulmate-INFP girls around. She was basically a female version of me, and I was so baffled.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*
ISFP's. I see that they are perfect for dating, because ISFP women hardly have issues with deciding, and I almost always find a common topic to talk to. Also, I relate a lot and understand ISFP's from the half sentence. Something very magical about it.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

*It depends more on the person herself than her type.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
*
INTP's are very suitable for a friend, I even had an INTP friend once. Also ENFP's, ISFP's, ISTJ's and INFJ's. 

One of the type that I've seen to be of extremely high friend value is an ISFJ. I have a quite good match with ISFJ's, half of the reason is that I've seen ISFJ's admire INFP's in similar way as INFP's admire INTJ's.

I always see ISFJ's, even male ISFJ's, like the simple, hard-working and honest folks who constantly work in the background, who never get the praise they actually deserve for their tireless efforts and deeds they do for the others, while disregarding their own comfort. Same goes for some of the ESFJ's I know of.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
*
ENTP's, because their jokes are really silly, in a good way.
INTP's, because they have such a similar sense of humor to me.
ISFP's, because their jokes are not particularly rafined, but so random and funny to imagine.

Other types make me laugh too, but these types usually do it the most.

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*
ISTP's, because they can see my weaknesses very fast and read me like a sheet of paper, which makes me uncomfortable and careful around them. With ISTP's, I can also spot their weaknesses, so it's always a silent game about who manages to abuse the weaknesses of others the most. But when there is a mutual respect, ISTP's can be pretty fine to be around.

ESTP's too, because they are very critical and pay lots of attention to anything I say or do. They are very sharp, crude and like to test people, which causes me to retreat into defensiveness.

And ESFP's, because when they are restless, they can say or do hurtful things to me, that they are not even aware of. The thing is that ESFP's frustration has a disabling and disarming effect to me. Almost like that we agree on having a gunfight, and then out of nowhere ESFP launches a nuclear warhead on me. When they are in good mood, they are usually pretty friendly and respectful to me.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

*ESTJ's, because I cannot argue with them, I cannot reason with them, and I cannot convince them in anything. The only tactics to ever convince them in anything is shouting back at them even louder.


----------



## mrhcmll

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTP - their ability to express themselves clearly, their charisma, their humor and wittiness
ENFP - their ability to be selfless
ISTJ - their organized manner
ESFP - their ability to really care for everyone and just bring smiles to their faces
INTP/INTJ - their ability to not care about what other people think about them

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ISTJs, INFJs, ENFPs, ESTPs

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ISTJs 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ISTJs (I really need someone to take care of me and pull me back when I've gone too far)

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
(Based on my group of friends)
ENFP, ENTP, ESTP (always the life of the group. funny but loyal), INFJs (I just find them adorable to be honest), ESFP, ENFJ, ENTJ

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTP, ESTP, ENFP, INFJ

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTJs

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
none i guess


----------



## mushr00m

Velasquez said:


> ESFPs are okay but I wish they would spend less of their lives complaining about inconsequential things.


Never heard that one much??


----------



## FX

ISTJ - Sheep
ESTJ - Sheep
ISFJ - Sheep
ESFJ - Sheep
ISTP - Sheep
ESTP - Sheep
ISFP - Sheep
ESFP - Sheep
INFP - Sheep
ENFP - Sheep
INFJ - Sheep
ENFJ - Sheep
INTP - Sheep
ENTP - Sheep
INTJ - Sheep
ENTJ - Sheep

This way, I am free of all biases, because everyone's a sheep.


----------



## Jelliot

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
ISFP

*2) What is your gender?*
male 

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
ISTPs are great to me because they are intellectually supportive, some times. Other times they don't bother me at all, so I guess I could say that they inspire me not to care about things. Sometimes all you can do is put on a strong face, and I think the ISTPs appreciate me in that respect.

xNTx types are great because they can explain things in a way that keep my interest, unlike sensory thinkers.They have the capability to completely obfuscate topics of discussion for me, but they usually don't, and I appreciate them for that.

Initially I got the impression that ESTPs might not be getting the friendly reception here on PerC, but seeing how cool and kind they are I'm not surprised that they've won over so many people. I've lived with a couple ESTPs before and I've really never been given the impression that they don't care about me, even if they might actually feel that way.

ISFJ constitute the majority of friends I've had, and I wouldn't have minded staying in touch with them. Unfortunately, I can hardly even remember their names now.

I honestly can't see why ESFJs get so little respect on this site, but I certainly don't share that impression of them. I've only ever had cool interactions with ESFJ; clearly they aren't impressed by me. I'm fairly certain that they've only ever put up with me as something of a nuisance, although they're charming people for the most part.

ESTJ's have been Interesting to me; They either hate me because I'm so dumb, or they are really kind to me because I'm so dumb. I think it really has more to do with whether or not they're assholes or extremely gregarious and nice, but they're still the type that makes me most uncomfortable to the prospect of meeting strangers.

ISTJs are best at dealing with me, because there is a sense of indifference when dealing with me as if they won't devalue me as much for not performing up to par. Our similar outlooks on life makes us feel similar in a way.

ENFP's are always delightfully fun to see on the internet - one of the most courteous types too.

I believe that many of the most inspiration peole are INFJ's, and most of my heroes share this type.

ENFJ's always try to make me feel valuable and Its always a treat to get to work with them.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
xNxx types because they are so different form me.
xSxJ types are different as well and I appreciate them for that.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
What do I think; I don't know.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
I don't want to marry anyone.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
That's a difficult question for me to answer, so I'll just say all of them.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
All of them, I'm easily amused.

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
ESFPs ENTJs ISFPs

ESFPs, because of the terrible impression I've gotten from them. Honestly If some of the most despicable people I've ever met weren't ESFPs then I might be more inclined to like them, but I've had nightmares from having to live under their oppressive, xSJxish regulations. And their tendency to habitually vaunt about their perfect character while hiding the fact that they're racist, and violent is extremely deplorable to me. Again, If the ESFPs I knew were more like Jeff the SP spazz then perhaps I would like them more, but the ESFPs i knew were really inimical when dealing with me.

ENTJs seem to hate me, so we're at an impass.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
SFPs. Tom Metzger, Donald Trump, Millard Fillmore? yeah, I don't like Se, Fi.

I didn't mention INFPs, who seem alright but I haven't met any.


----------



## Lover

I decided it was easier for me to answer type by type:

*ISFP* - I was married to one, male, and I know two other males who are some of my favorite people of all time. They are, IMO, so good-natured, incredibly skilled in detailed craftsmanship/composition, patient, curious, savvy and they have a brilliant, silly sense of humor that can sometimes have a bit of a harsh edge to it. I think sometimes they are a little too reactive and snarky, but they are intensely lovable and incredibly loyal, in my experience. :hug:

*ESFP* - I am close friends with several, males/females. They're affectionate, sweet, funny and loving. Sometimes I feel like just a number with them, but then they surprise me with sincerely loyal and caring moments. It's just because they're loving with everyone, so I can't always tell if they truly appreciate me for me...I understand now that they do  Some are more intelligent than others. Trouble area for me is that they are notorious flakes. The unreliability really bugs me. They can also be blabber-mouths...bless them, though.

*ISFJ* - I know many. Sweet and tender workhorses. Yes, a bit guilt-tripping and expectant, but only because they really do love you so much. Need to work on their independence and try not to complain about what other people do. Lovely people who will work tirelessly for their loved ones.

*ESFJ* - Ex-mother in law. Very, very, very, very giving. Also very cloying. The gossip and faux mannerisms need to stop...eek. Can be funny and obviously they are genuinely loving. Nostalgic and sentimental in good ways. Need to stop beating around the bush. Building resentment is no fun for anybody. Come out with it already!

*ISTP* - Swoon. I fell in love with one, male. Charming. Traditionally (IMO) manly and protective. Impressive skills and knowledge of how to do everything...how to live and be the best person possible. Sensuality to the max. Honest and forthcoming, but definitely hard to get close to. Frustratingly fickle and unpredictable in love. 

*ESTP* - N/A (sorry!)

*ISTJ* - My mother is ISTJ. I think they are misunderstood as curmudgeons, but there's a good reason for it: they outwardly appear to be! I think they are honorable and impressive in their duty-driven behavior, but can also get wrapped up in their image that way. Sometimes they overstep and don't respect the boundaries of others. Amazing intellectual abilities, offbeat sense of humor, generally hard for me to communicate with because they tend to hang on random words or get caught up on some random little detail. I think they probably need to take a chill pill most of the time  and get out of others' business. Quiet disapproval is more obvious than they realize, and it makes their presence uncomfortable. Despite this, they can be some of the funniest and most caring people ever. 

*ESTJ* - My dad is ESTJ. Gregarious, razor-sharp mind and consistently loving and supportive. Understandably seen as a model citizen. Forward-thinking, giving, virtuous and active. Also impatient, OCD and bossy. Generally super well-meaning and beautiful spirits! Fun-loving 

*ENFP* - I am one. I love the brightness, idea-rich quickness, intuitive understanding. But, to be honest, the ENFPs I know are so damn loud. They can be intimidating because they tend to understand social dynamics and see what others miss. You feel a bit exposed with them. Deeply loving people. Genuine and spirited.

*INFP* - N/A (sorry!)

*ENFJ* - Close friends with several. Seem to really care/love their people, but aren't necessarily there for them. When they are, I'm not so sure if they are being genuine, or just nurturing networks. Beautiful people, very talented and brilliant minds, but can be kinda sentimental and overlook rationality completely when trying to convince others to take their suggestions. Off-the-wall humor, great conversationalists, empathizers, speakers...could use some help in the ego department ;-)

*INFJ* - Best friend is one, female. Unbelievably aware of potential dangers! Beautiful spirit, very very clever and funny in a surprising way. Quicker than me in wit, for sure. Unbelievably deep in feeling. Can be harsh and judgmental of others. Can be avoidant, suspicious and not forthcoming. Need to work on expressing needs, not witholding or avoiding, and for Fs sake, quit the silent treatment BS! Love me some INFJ, though 

*ENTP* - Close friends with several, male and female. Funniest, sharp-tongued individuals. Most people don't get their humor, because it can be dark and biting. If you can deal with that, they are just insanely cool. Inventive, entrepreneurial, inspiring, multi-talented juggernauts. Robust personalities! Could stand to work on watching their tongues to avoid stinging others too much. Also seem to change course like ENFPs. Follow-through is key!

*ENTJ* - N/A (sorry!)

*INTP* - Dated one, male. Calm, thoughtful and intimidatingly creative. Easy to converse with, but can be too abstract and impractical. I appreciate their minimalism, ingenuity and quirks. Their minds work in ways that baffle me, and I'll probably never be able to make connections on their level, though it's not always useful information. Theoretical monologues can tire me, but only because I require practical application. Beautiful minds, underappreciated people! Probably could stand to work on being proactive and initiating. Also, paranoia is likely unwarranted. 

*INTJ* - Dated several, male. Also calm, thoughtful. Driven, perspicacious and sharp. Emotionally intelligent. Can be obnoxious in their intellectual sparring. Sexy in demeanor and intimidating (in a good way) eye contact  Unexpectedly fun and engaging in the right settings. Generally seeing what others miss in social dynamics, like ENFP. Really fun to talk to, listen to and lay with ;-) Unfortunately, they seem to detach themselves so far that they miss out or come across as insensitive.


----------



## egodeath

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
ENTP

*2) What is your gender?*
Male

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
INTJ - Intelligence, my INTJ friends are the only ones I can have a truly deep, intellectual conversation with where we see the same thing from different angles and they don't dismiss my "crazy" ideas. Although half of the INTJs I see on the internet seem overly arrogant and easily dismissive, I'll attribute that to them being basement-dwelling, hentai-fappin', mouthbreathing neckbeards.
ENTP - ENTPs love ENTPs, it's just how it is
ENFP - Intelligent and open-minded with a social conscience

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
INTJ, ENFP, ENFJ, INFP, ExFJ females

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
ENFJ, ESFJ, ISFJ, ISFP

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
ENFJ, ESFJ, ISFJ, ISFP - They would have to be a healthy version of one of those types. A good girl, not a gold-digging ho

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
Any type, depends on their actual personality

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
ENTP, INTP, ENFP, INTJ, ENTJ

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
ExTJ, not all of them or all of the time. A lot of them seem like they have this underlying complex where they have to dominate everybody or gain the upper-hand in any situation. One of my best friends and co-workers is an ENTJ and he tries to deceive people in this intricate, well thought out way to obtain a wanted outcome where such a problem could have been solved in an extremely simple and direct manner.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
Again, depends on their actual personality. ESTJs can be dicks I suppose


----------



## Lurianar

1) What is your MBTI type? 
INTP

2) What is your gender? 
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) 
ISFJ, because they are completely selfless and constantly care about others, a trait that I do not have.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? INFJ are quite amazing on that side.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable? Cannot say, never had any real experiences on that side. I'd say INTP, but I fear I might get bored as I'm quite a boring person.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry? 
INTP/INTJ

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends? 
INFP/ISFJ/INTP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH? 
I laugh pretty much all the time, so I'd say any of them as long as what they're saying is clever.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with? 
ENFJ/ESFJ/ENTP/ENFP. Their extroversion is annoying and I feel all of these four feel the need to grab you into that extraversion circle. Now, each of these have a reason, but it'd be too long to write here.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect? 
ESTJ. Sorry for those who are this type... but my past experiences with ESTJ were really bad. Can't tell if it's the mix of Te/Si or the fact that no amount of logic will make you understand something.


----------



## Afterburner

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTJ

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
Every type, but as far as general/stereotypical traits I'd like to adopt, INTPs for their intellect, and INFJs for their personal skills and wisdom.
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
IxFPs

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Any N or ISTx.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Any, but INFxs seems particularly attractive.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
All.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
xNFPs and NTs

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
Most Sensors I know.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
None.


----------



## HeellooooooEvrbdy

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENFP

2) What is your gender? 
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
-INFPs/ISFPs because of their very unique dressing style (the ones i've encountered really stand out from the crowd )
-INFJs because they are so disciplined and kind
-ESFPs because of their social skills 
-ENTPs because of their humour
-ENFPs because of their imagination

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? 
ENTPs, ENFJs, ESFPs, ENFPs, INFPs, INFJs, ISFPs, ISFJs

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
i don't know 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
you could fall in love with any type. this is a really weird question :S

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ISFPs, INFJs, INFPs, ENFPs, ESTPs, ESFPs

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
actually every type, but especially ENxPs and INxxs

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
IxTJs......many of them don't accept me because they think that i'm stupid :'(

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
can't think of any, but some ESFPs and xSFJs get on my nerves really often.


----------



## Calvin

1) What is your MBTI type?

INTP 

2) What is your gender? 

male 

3) What types do you admire/respect the most?

ISFJs, for their innocence and unselfishness. ENTJs, for their courage and honesty. INFPs, for their philosophical stubbornness. ISTJs, for their attention to detail and relaxing demeanor. ESTPs, for their child-like mindset and fun-loving attitude about life. 

4) What types do you love/adore? 

ENTPs and I have always been partners in crime; we just sit around being smart and goofy. INFJs are really wise and accepting. ISFxs and I have always been close as well; they have an inoffensive, understanding way about them that I like. 

5) What types are the most datable? 

I usually have a blast with ENTP girls, but they're pretty rare. ESTJs are wild and naughty, but a little too dishonest sometimes. Occasionally, I like dating an INFP girl so we can cuddle and whisper about our dreams to each other. One the most interesting ones to me, however, is the INFJ. I've never dated one, but they sound really alluring. 

6) What types would you be willing to marry? 

ENFJ first and foremost. They're like big, happy labrador retrievers who never leave your side. The second option would be obviously ENTJ. I've also considered ESFJs, because of how naive and unassuming they are. It cracks me up. 

7) What types make wonderful friends? 

See number 4 

8) What type makes you laugh? 

Mostly other INTPs. ENTPs are hilarious, and also ESTPs. 

9) What types are you uncomfortable around? 

xSTJs, because I have no idea what they're thinking. ISTPs, because I don't know whether I'm making friends or making a fool of myself. INFPs, because a twitch of the eyelid in the wrong direction could offend them. 

10) What types can you not stand? 

Personally, I would never use that kind of language about someone, but as far as types who annoy me, I would have to say ENFPs who are in a teasing mood. Also, it is hard for me to control myself when an unhealthy ESTJ manipulatively lies to someone.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

1) What is your MBTI type? ISTJ.

2) What is your gender? Male.

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) I like all personality types. I don't generally favor one over the others.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? I might be in trouble or sleeping on the sofa if I don't cite ENFJ.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable? No idea, I can't distinguish somebody's' personality type without reviewing test results.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry? See answer to question #4.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends? All types.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH? I don't know, however I'm going to guess all types.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with? All or none, I don't know due to my being unaware of the personality type of people that I know & meet.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect? None.


----------



## Kittynip

*1) What is your MBTI type?
*ENTP!

*2) What is your gender?
*Two X chromosomes.

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
*INFJ. 
Dedication, empathy, control of both force and restraint.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
*INTP - you guys are funny. 
ESTP - fellow troublemakers. 

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*ESTP would make for fun dates! And another ENTP for dat intellectual fun and insanity!

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
*INFJ. ENFJ. INTJ. I need that N+J. 

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
*Good people. Sounds cliche, but more important than type. 

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
*ESTPs.

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*A lot of the XXSJ's. I feel like I make THEM uncomfortable. 

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
*I love everybody until I decide that I don't.


----------



## Sparkling

1) What is your MBTI type?
ISFP
2) What is your gender?
F
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
no particular order:
INFP - rich, inner world
ESFP -so funny, creative and vivid. Give sparks to life
ESTJ - practical, responsible, reliable and concrete
INFJ - they often see who I really am, deep conversations
ISTP - so logical and laid back
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFP, ENFP
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
INFJ, ESFP
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INFJ, ESFP, INFP
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ESTJ, INFJ
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ISFJ, ESFP
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ISFJ, ENFJ - probably because of Fe/Fi clash
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
this question is clearly stupid
*Have you listed each type?* dude ..nope


----------



## cloudyx

*1) What is your MBTI type?
*ENTP

*2) What is your gender?
*Female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
*ENTJs are like me, but more focused, organized, and able to get things done, which I find admirable. And ENFJs...see next question.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
*ENFJs <33 They're so sweet, fun, and charming, and it baffles me how they selflessly care about people (my Fe is used for purely selfish purposes more often that not...). And they understand my Ne and admire my Ti.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*I think any well-developed MTBI can be dateable.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
*ENFJ please?? Any ENxJ would be my first pick; I want someone more extroverted than me (since I'm a more reserved ENTP and would like someone more gregarious than me) and a J to balance my P. 

The only thing that's necessary, though, is a N dom/aux. My Ne is so overwhelming that I feel like Senors just don't get me on a deeper level, and I don't get them. I believe in the opposites attract philosophy but not when it comes to the N/S part.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
*NFs. They can be total sweethearts and their idealistic tendencies are so cute. Some of the less prude-ish SJs because they can be very loyal and traditionally good friends. In addition, the S does come in very handy when I need practical advice/grounding (Me about a crush: "But he's totally into those types of girls and I could see them getting together." My S friend: "But they're _not _together.")

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
*Definitely N dom/aux types.

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*I have a hard time with many ESxx; I find many of them don't understand me and/or can be obnoxious and shortsighted. Huge generalization. 

I've found I can really dislike a dom/aux Se or dom/aux Fi trait (in SOME!! Depends how these are used in conjunction with all their other traits) because I just don't get these traits. I have a hard time understanding people who have that internal system based on feelings and arbitrary rights/wrongs instead of logic and Ses come across as short-sighted to me. 

This is probably because my Ne and Ti are so strong... I get the appeal of opposites in my other functions, but as these are so strong for me, I find the opposite functions contradictory, not complementary.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
*All of them.

JK. But only kind of.


----------



## phonethesun

1) What is your MBTI type?

ISTJ

2) What is your gender?

Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

ENFP because conversations can't not turn out well. My ENFP friend can be rather talkative but is always actually saying something with thought. 
ISTP for their cleverness, logical principles, and general carefree nature. My ISTP friend acts so dumb on the outside which makes him the perfect partner in successfully slacking our classes :tongue:
INFP because they are probably the most interesting type. My INFP friend doesn't really talk much about his ideas, but when he opens up my mind gets blown. 
ISFJ because they are so nice and organized. My mom is such a stereotypical ISFJ, caring and hard working on the outside but a deep thinker on the inside! 
ENTP because they are so friggin smart. My ENTP great uncle can usually be heard talking people's ears off about winning bets against the head of US military intelligence, defending himself against a dog by shooting it, his collection of early experimental computers he built and programmed with his team, his photographs of 200 year old relatives he tracked down and touched up into color photograph, how he installed the 20 foot antenna on his roof, how he trolls old asian ladies, etc. A fucking era of human experience will be lost if he ever passes away... T - T


4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

EN and IS FPs. In my experience they always give you a chance to express yourself!

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

ISTP and ESFP girls are generally attractive personality wise and can be exciting
INFJs are caring and make you feel a connection. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

Ask again once I've met every type at least 10 times 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

ENFJs are great acquaintances, ISTPs are comfortably informal buddies, xNFPs are always interesting, and ESTPs are good partners in adventure. 

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ISTPs for their clever wordplay, ENTPs for their borderline offensive take on things, ESFP because they really do know how to entertain. 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

Of every type I've met there have been healthy and unhealthy ones. But the worst experiences I've had have been with Unhealthy Heavy Fe users and ESTJs. Unhealthy Fe users can be manipulative and do everything they can to make you feel bad if they think you deserve it, and the 2 ESTJs I've met just can't seem to step back from even the smallest inconsistency of any kind
and only seem intent on criticizing the way you do things. I know there are more laid back ones out there, but I just haven't met one. Also keep in mind I adore healthy Fe users! 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
look above


*Have you listed each type?
**I haven't even met one of every type. 


11) What types are total aliens to you?

INxJs because they're crazy roud:and IxTPs because Dom Ti is so unpredictable and seems to happen exclusively behind the scenes. 

SORRY ABOUT THE BOLD IT WONT GO AWAY!!

12) What type do you have absolutely no opinion of?
*
Surprisingly, other ISTJs. Sometimes I think I see so few of them because even I don't notice they're there. Friends have also said I do the same thing, saying they've never really even noticed I was there until they got to know me. 

ISFPs too, they're so quiet and I can often catch myself labeling them "Quiet" and "Friendly" without any other thought. Anyways I think those individuals are ISFPs from what I've heard about them, I really need to talk to one but just don't know how to approach them


----------



## RiseAgainst55

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INFP: I don't want to sound conceited, but I really do admire my own type. I've noticed that other INFPs are very open, honest, and caring towards anyone and everyone, which never ceases to amaze me. And we have a wonderful way of seeing the best in people.
INFJ: They're a lot like us, but they can put plans into motion, and I can't do that. At all.
ENFJ: They're like INFPs, in the sense that they see the best in people, but they can really bring it out. They're so comfortable, but they're also so helpful and kind. They really are lovely people.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFP: Other INFPs are so wonderfully innocent and sweet.
ISFJ and ESFJ: My mom's an ISFJ and she's one of the best people I know. There are several people I know who are ESFJs, and they're the sweetest people ever.
ISFP: So much like INFPs, but so down to earth and lovely.
ENFJ, for reasons stated above. Ditto for INFJ
ENFP: Hilarious people who open me up to the outside world. My best friend is an ENFP and brings out my adventurous side.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENFP, INFP, INFJ, ENFJ

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Same as 5

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
I really just love all feeler types. They're my kind of people.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENFPs and ENFJs are hilarious. My brother the INTJ has a great sense of humor and my close ENTJ friend can do the silliest things that make me laugh out loud, along with my ENTP father. My INTP friend also has a great sense of humor and we spend all our time together laughing. INFPs and INFJs can make me laugh but not as much. All the Ns, basically.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
I've had conflicts with NTs, as some of them can come across as critical and sometimes call me overemotional. STs are hard for me to understand, but they're down to earth enough that they can make me feel somewhat comfortable. Basically, T types are difficult for me.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Large doses of ENTPs and ENTJs are very difficult to take in, but in moderation, I can handle any type.

I think I used every type except all the XSTXs. Sorry guys.


----------



## pond

1) What is your MBTI type?
ExFP (I don't think I'll ever be sure)

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENFJs for some reason. I don't know any but I have this image of them as these super charismatic people who have great control over their lives. I could be wrong though.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
I love ENFPs and ESFPs because they're so much fun. INFPs are also lovely.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Can't really say.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Haven't though about that, I'd like to marry someone who's similar to me and understands me but at the same time I know that two very similar people together is a potential disaster. So someone who's similar but also balances me out. I don't know who that could be.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Everyone can make a wonderful friend really. Although I'd say that ExFx have the most wonderful-friend-potential.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
INFP, ESFP, ESFJ, ESTP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
xSTJs are so hard to get along with! I once met an xNTJ and he scared me a bit too. I think I'm a bit afraid of xxTJs..

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I think I respect all types really, but like I said in the previous questions, I'd rather keep my distance with xxTJs. One of my very good friends is an ISTJ as well as my mother so..

Have you listed each type? 
Nope because I don't know people of all types.


----------



## Daf25

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTP
2) What is your gender?
Female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
The INTJ, because they are much more organized than me and they get shit done.
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
I get along pretty well with NF's in general, especially xNFJ's.
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
I'm magnetically attracted to the ENFP.
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Maybe an ENTP or an INFP.
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Intuitives in general.
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ISTPs and ESTPs
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESFJs. My grandmother is an ESFJ and I cannot get along with her or understand her at all.
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
SJ's. They are just so opposite to me.


----------



## sarahscriptor

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFJ

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ISFx's - The ones I know are so selfless and caring. NT's - I love their brilliant minds. NF's - Great listeners, wonderful friends. 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
xNTJ's - They have the brains, humor, gumption, & stability that I need. 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable
I can only go on my history here. I had a nice relationship with an INTP, and married an ENTJ. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
See #5. 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
I think any type has the potential to be an amazing friend. However I feel it is something ENFx's were born to do. 

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ESTP, INTx, ENFP, ENTJ (when they're on). 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
INFP - for some reason, I just have a hardtime clicking with them. It's awkward. 
ESTJ - The ones I know don't really get me at all. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I would say that's down to the person & not their type.


----------



## 2human4human

1) What is your MBTI type?

INTP

2) What is your gender?

Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

INTJ - they always seem to finish the things we leave undone. (mildly irritating sometimes though)
ESTP - I love ESTP characters/heroes who are go getters and tend to be these fun loving oafs who can just destroy everything when they are pushed. Some ESFP's also fit into this category.
ISFP - I love how they can (apparently) so easily express themselves and their creativity through art, without going all emo the whole time like INFP's.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

INFJ's - I love their spirituality/idealism.
ENTP - They are just like me, yet they say the stuff we hold in. Sometimes I feel like they do the living for me. Yet, I don't see them as intellectual threats.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

INFJ's, INTP's, ESTP's. Actualy most introverts with intuition, I find introverts with Se/Si dom tedious.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

See above. But I'm pretty open minded. If I meet the right person I might even marry an ESFJ (who knows, fat chance).

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

I have friends of all types, but let me mention the types of my best friends: ENFP, ISFP, ENFJ and an ESTP. Yet I get along very well with ENTP's and they would probably make my best friends. I have never ever met another INTP so I'm not really sure whether it will work.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

ENTP, ESTP, ESFP.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

ESFJ's. By god I hate them. They always project their emotions onto you and if you don't reciprocate them your some horrible emotionless monster. Unlike my ENFP mother who has outbursts but then only seeks to be comforted, this I can deal with. I just find ESFJ's so emotionally unhinged and abrasive. They also have the inability to take other peoples feelings into considerations before they open their mouths. They are also extremely controlling and emotionally manipulative and love emotional black mail. It also irritates me how they want to care for you, because it feels as if they do it for their own emotional gains. That being said I struggle with almost all SJ's.
In real life i tend to like INTJ's, except that they are sometimes way too sure of their standpoints and ideas and I sometimes just can't help myself to shake their surety in ideas, theirs nothing INTP's love more than showing everyone how little they really know and understand (us included).

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

See above.


----------



## 2human4human

18skeltor said:


> Well gosh. I guess we're only good for laughs, eh?


Glad I'm not the only one that noticed . It's good to know people find us funny instead of just plain weird, like I always expect.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTP

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTPs for their intellect, humour and cool-headedness, simultaneously.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFPs and INFJs.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
xNFx for me.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Hmm, anything can happen. Anyone can turn out to be a horrible person. I am driven towards NFs as I said.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
I've had lots of friends – introverts, extroverts, ambiverts. Any type can make a wonderful friend. Most of my friends have been ENFx, for sure.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENFP > ENTP > INFP > others.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
SJs. They treat my introversion as a disease.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I can't stand certain people. And those people tend to vary in their types.

Have you listed each type? 
Nah. Don't know enough people. :tongue:


----------



## jessieahh

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INTJ and INTP - for sheer intelligence, talent with logic and thinking. I am constantly in awe in their company. They seem to come to the same conclusions that I do, but ones not weighed down with emotion and fear. 
ESFP - that _e__nergy, _that lightness, that fun
ENTP - have a massive fear-based respect for their ability to be independent and socially at ease
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFJ - I click with them. I love their ease with people, understanding of social situations, while maintaining so much underneath. 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENFJ - I find this type the easiest.
INTJ - Not demanding, will give me space, have such a quiet feast of ideas which compliment my own
INFP - I hope so, anyway. For my sake

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENFJ - as explained above
ENFP - I can't speak for other ENFPs, though I find the ENFP I know quite over-bearing/over-emotional, I know that in a few years he would be wonderfully mature. 
INTJ - as long as he was fairly feeling-aware, I find INTJs fascinating and exhilarating. 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INFP - I think we're easy, warm, have a whole world beneath our exterior. I just need to meet another one, and _recognise _it. 
INTJ - An INTJ fan, but when you're on the right side of an INTJ...You feel kind of er special.
ESFP - As long as they're not too mental, they bring fun and interest to life.
ENFJ - For similar reasons to ESFPs, for the sheer fact they'll shower you with love.
I'm in danger of listing about 8 types. 

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

ESFP - Or the ones I know... An unapologising humour.
INTJ - quirky and rude humour, which fills silences when you least expect it (I am such an INTJ fan...)
INTP - a quirky tangent-filled humour which matches mine.
INFP - Or at least I find myself funny...

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESFP - I find them exhausting and controlling, though I can see how the often mean well
ENTP - I tend to get intrigued by them, but then they say something/lash out and I find them scary. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ENTJ - I mean, we just seem to have such different world views...
ESTJ - Sickeningly law-abiding, though knowing one in a non-involved, large-group way might be ok. I feel they'd have contempt for me. 

Though I need to meet more examples of all of them.


----------



## dulcinea

I'm redoing this as my answered have changed.

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFJ

2) What is your gender?
still female 

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
I have what I call "Te envy" because I love how strong extroverted thinkers can get a lot of things done, so I would have to say, ENTJ. ENTJ females are where it's at. They tend to be strong competent and confident. I love that.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
I adore ENFPs, because I have not met an ENFP that was not the sweetest person ever. I also love ENFJs because they are the most loyal friends IMO.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Right now, I'd say ESFPs because I'm not actively looking for my soulmate, but if I find him, fine, in the mean time, I wanna create memorable experiences and have as much fun as possible; ESFPs are great for that.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Pretty much any SP cuz they are better with being more action oriented, seeing what needs to be done, and doing it, so it kinda balances me out.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ENFJs make the best friends. I have two good friends who are ENFJ; they are the most caring and loyal friends I've ever had. I think ENFPs make awesome friends too, because, like I said above, all the ENFPs I've ever met, are really positive people; they don't gossip. They look for the positive in people.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
Other INFJs, when I meet up with them. INFPs. I never met an unfunny INFP. ISFPs, sometimes ESFPs, especially the ones who are in "beast mode" and do things "like a boss" ESTPs definitely. 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTJs because they always misunderstand me; I often misunderstand them. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
There is no type that I can't stand. There are people that I can't stand, but they're usually unhealthy versions of their type. The most annoying unhealthy types to me, are ESFPs, ESTJs, ISFPs, ESFJs, and ENFJs. These are some of my favorite types, when they know how to handle themselves, but the unstable ones annoy the living daylights out of me.


----------



## JTHearts

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENFJ

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INFP (I tend to get along well with them), ISFP (I admire their creativity), INFJ (I used to think I was one, so I spent a lot of time in that forum so I got to know them well and I admire them a lot now)

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFP (my favorite person ever is an INFP), ISTJ (I get along really well with ISTJs), ISTP (I also get along well with them), ESFP (They seem to be very fun people), ENFJ (We're very caring people haha), ESFJ (Very badly stereotyped, they aren't really that bad, all the ones I've met are actually very nice people), ESTP (Very fun too), ENTP (I respect them more than like them though), and ENTJ (I feel like they have a bad reputation too, but I don't see why)

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
INFP (I've read that ENFJ and INFP are natural partners, and that seems to be true in my current relationship), I can't really think of any others right now because I don't have much experience dating many types

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INFP, definitely 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ISTJ (Many of my friends are ISTJ), ISFJ (I know some ISFJs and they're pretty good people too), ENFP (great at helping others), and INTP (Very chill and smart people)

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ISFJ and ESFJ (I don't know why haha)

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTJs (The ones I've met are rather serious and bossy, sorry ESTJs, I'm sure you're not all like that)

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I'm okay with pretty much every type, as long as the individual is a good person.


----------



## 18skeltor

Teya said:


> ENTP - I love some of them, but some just make me uncomfortable. Like, your joke isn't funny. You're not that witty. You're socially awkward. Stop talking.


I found this part about ENTPs pretty offensive. Their jokes are funny, their witty, and that last part is just mean. I figured people would try to keep their unfair opinions inside their heads, and not post them on this forum. I could say a few things about ISFJs but I don' say them.


----------



## Lurianar

18skeltor said:


> I found this part about ENTPs pretty offensive. Their jokes are funny, their witty, and that last part is just mean. I figured people would try to keep their unfair opinions inside their heads, and not post them on this forum. I could say a few things about ISFJs but I don' say them.


The question is "What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?". It's a subjective opinion. It was not bashing, she did not say "Every ENTPs on earth are stupid, unwitty and awkward". However, she did say that she liked some and disliked some. Isn't it what this thread is about, after all?


----------



## Grad0507

1) What is your MBTI type? xNFJ

2) What is your gender? F

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) SJs because parental types demand respect

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? ISTP

5) What type(s) are the most dateable? ESFJ

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry? ISTP

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends? INTJ

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH? INTP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with? Certain INTJs can be a challenge when they have a bad mood

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect? ESFP (I want to clarify that it's more a love/hate relationship rather than just a hate/dislike relationship)


----------



## juilorain

1) What is your MBTI type? ENTP

2) What is your gender? M

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) INFJ INTJ INTP ENFP 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INTP INFJ INTJ

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
INFJ ISFJ ENFP INFP

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INFJ INTJ

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
IS(T/F)P INTP INFJ (already my most wonderful friend is INFJ) ENFP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
INTP(no other type does it better)

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESFP ESTP ISFJ

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect? ESFPs


Haven't been around many other types.

@Grad 0507 I find ESFPs very obnoxious.


----------



## kman

1) What is your MBTI type?
ISTP

2) What is your gender?
M

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? 
ENTJ/ENTP They're fun

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INTP, ENTP, ENTJ, ESFP

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
No clue.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
None

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INTP, ENFP, ESFJ, ENTP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ISTP and INTP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
Comfortable with them all.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
INTJ


----------



## kman

18skeltor said:


> I found this part about ENTPs pretty offensive. Their jokes are funny, their witty, and that last part is just mean. I figured people would try to keep their unfair opinions inside their heads, and not post them on this forum. I could say a few things about ISFJs but I don' say them.


Why so serious?


----------



## Pelopra

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENTP 
2) What is your gender?
Female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENFJ - better at reading people, really good at being nice, just the right balance of fun but not too crazy
ISTJ-- really loyal and devoted with a serious giving streak and a secret dorky side. 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
Enfj, istj for reasons given above. 
Infp because they're adorable. You can tell an infp from a mile away because they're surrounded by a hazy mist of adorableness. 
Intj because they're so prickly and it's all a LIE to hide their moist liquidy insides. 
Intp because they can have a nine hour discussion without getting boring. 
ENTP (well, the specific other one I know) because the synergy of us bouncing off each other and being on the same wave length is insanely fun. 
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Unsure. 
By the way I kept reading the question as debateable. 
To which the answer is, NTs, but especially NTPs. 
Few things more fun than a nice long debate with am xNTP, knowing you're both enjoying yourselves, not to mention unlike with NTJs you don't keep running into disagreements over what the argument is about and what the point of the argument is in the first place. 
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Unsure
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
All of them, dependent on maturity, but here are the types not yet mentioned that I'm friends with and a note on each friendship:
Estp - a bit overwhelming and intense. High energy to maintain. 
Esfp - like the estp, only weird in a different way, and less bruising, more tons of affectionate contact. 
Tend to take the back seat to both of those and let them be in charge of the crazy while I enjoy the ride. 

Entj - on the one hand, most frustrating arguments ever. (brick. Wall.) on other hand, love arguing, and lots of shared intellectual interests. 
Esfj - very much not on some wavelength, and I mean that pretty close to the image of the metaphor, ie it frequently feels like we're broadcasting on totally different frequencies. But I admire the super-socially-connected seriously-knows-everyone deal, plus it's kinda fascinating how different we are. 
ENfp - along with enfj, probably only E type I actually find kinda relaxing. Feel very chilled. Just seem kinda nice and like they like everything. 
Infj - very intense. good for in-depth exploration of one topic. Caring, try hard. 

Any other types I have yet to identify correctly in my life (istp, estj, isfj, isfp). Doesn't mean they're not there just that I don't recognize them. 


8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
Ummmmm. 
I guess most of the above at some point or other? 
I can think of specific recent examples for... Infp, entp, istj but those happen to also be types of the set of people I interact with most frequently so they get more opportunity. 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
Ss when I feel like they're judging me for my terrible Ne ways. 
NJs when they get too Ni. (Conclusions! Still leaping to them! Argh! Plus symbolism makes me flail.) 
Obviously both of the above are wonderful, I'm just listing what does bug me nonetheless . 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
None. 
(although it does seem two of the three people I've really disliked in my life were Js, that's not much to go on or a useful sample size) 
*Have you listed each type?*
Ish


----------



## MylesPrower

1) What is your MBTI type?
*INFP*

2) What is your gender?
*Male*

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
*ENTJ* - While I have sometimes have a tough time with them, their enduring fire and inability to let matters hold them down is admirable. 
*IxTJ *- I love talking with them, they always allow me to see my life through a different lens.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
*INxP, xSFP, xNTJ, xNFJ*

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*xSFP, xNFP, ISTJ, INTJ*

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
*xNFJ* - I can't get enough of their support and insight.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
*INTJ, ENTJ, ENTP, INTP, ISTJ, ISFP, ESFP, ENFP, INFP, ISTP*

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
*ENTP, ENFP, ISFP, ISTJ*

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*ESTP *- I can't help but feel we're never on the same page and also I feel as if they're never genuine with me.
*ESFJ *- I never know who I am around these guys, maybe I just can't handle all the love

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
*ESFJ, *maybe it's because my mother was one but I just can't help but feel smothered and patronized.


----------



## 18skeltor

Lurianar said:


> The question is "What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?". It's a subjective opinion. It was not bashing, she did not say "Every ENTPs on earth are stupid, unwitty and awkward". However, she did say that she liked some and disliked some. Isn't it what this thread is about, after all?


Yes, you are right. A mistake on my part. I tend to not read prompts or directions. Whoops xD


----------



## iloveusarita

Er, well:

- ESFPs are socially needy and expect all to like/respect them
- INTJs are too rational/literal for my liking
- INTPs are similar to above, but then they're absent-minded and quirky
- ISTJs can't think outside the box and only live on rote and direction

Before the flames come, this is just experiences/observations I've made over the years, they don't and won't apply to all.


----------



## ENTJGirlLA

*1.) What is your MBTI type?

ENTJ

2.) What is your gender?

Female

3.) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

ISTPs, ENTJs, ENTPs

4.) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

Same answer + ENFP

5.) What type(s) are the most dateable?

ISTPs are like magnets to me. ENTJs and ENTPs, too. I still haven't met an INTP but we're supposed to get along swimmingly

6.) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

Anyone who is well-developed but I'd like an ENTJ, INTJ or ISTP preferably

7.) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

Anyone well-developed but Fs will try harder.

8.) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

ENTJ, ESTP

9.) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

Feelers

10.) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

Some ENFJs, INFPs, ISTJs, and ESFPs*


----------



## piscesfish

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
INFJ

*2) What is your gender?*
Female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
INTJ, career-wise those Te-aux's have it going for them; ENTPs have the best comebacks and can think on their feet... lucky ducks!

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
ENFP, INFP, INFJ, ISFJ

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
ENFP, ENFJ, ESFP, ESFJ

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
INFJ, ENFJ

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
ISFP, ISTP, ESFP, INTP, ENFJ, ISFJ

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
ESFP, ISTP, ISFP

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
ESTJ and ISTJ can be too narrow-minded for me to get along with all the time; ENTJs are a bit direct to really bond with; ESTPs just seem a bit shallow.. perhaps because we're so different!

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
I don't think I could put down a type for this. Obviously, there are individuals I dislike, but nothing more. Those individuals' types I included in the "hard to be congenial with" category, but I wouldn't say I hate one type outright.


----------



## Regulus96

1) What is your MBTI type? ENFP

2) What is your gender? Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INFJs. I don't know.... they're so complicated but it makes me want to know them more. 
Also INTJ! They're so smart!

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENTP, INTJ, and all the NFs

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
NFs, and ISFP

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INTJ (lol, jk) NFs

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
xSFP, xNTP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTP! And INFP!

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTJ .-.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I don't know... It actually depends


----------



## whitmot

1) What is your MBTI type? 
ENFP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ISFJ – They’re so selfless and caring yet brave when they need to be. 
ENTP – They’re funny and great at thinking outside the box. 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
This is hard for me because there are things I love about every type. 
I REALLY LOVE…
INFJ, INFP 
I love a whole lot…
INTP, ISFJ, ENTP, ENFJ, ISTJ, ENFP
I love a little less but still quite a bit…
ESTP, ESFJ, ISFP, ISTP. 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Anyone willing to be spontaneous (usually P types). 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INFJ, and I did marry one! 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
All types have the potential to be wonderful friends. My best friends are INFJ, INFP, ISTJ, ISFJ, and ENFJ.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTP, INTP, ENFP, INFP (all NP types). 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
I can pretty much get along with every type. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
There aren’t any that I can’t stand.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

*1) What is your MBTI type?

INTP

2) What is your gender?

Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

I don't really respect or admire any one type more so than others. I just view all the 16 Types as needed to make the whole world run, as part of a grand division of labor. 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

ESFP, only because my son is one and he is dear to me. 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

ENTPs. I feel most comfortable with them. Communication/understanding is easy between us. I'm not sure about ENTJs or ENFJs because I've never dated them, but I imagine they would be pretty pleasant.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

ENTPs, due to the above reasons mentioned.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

ESFPs are fun to hang out with. ISFJs can be nice to chat with about family & other people, etc. ENTPs because they're a lot like me and funny/pleasant.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

ENTPs. Some of them can really come up with wacky/goofy observations.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

ISTJs. I find, depending on the individual, it's because they see me as "out there", defiant, perceive me as arrogant, or that I think I'm smarter than everyone else. In addition to that, some seem to think that I am weak, so they can pick on me. It can be for all of the above reasons.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

Same Type and reasons as above stated.
*


----------



## lumpofcoal

1) What is your MBTI type? *INFP **

2) What is your gender? Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

INTP- for their creativity, independence, being chill, liking everyone, not having mean/bad/judgmental opinions about people
INFJ- they're so cool... I've never met an INFJ but they seem so cool. And good to people. lol
ISTP- they're fun and spontaneous and independent. People like them... and they're so chill and not demanding in any way at all... and they're passionate about what they love. And oh yeah they're super selfless and loving and so kind
ISTJ- even though they sorta annoy me cause of their passive aggressiveness and people pleasing annoyingness and traditional ways, they still can be super silly and are simple people that mind their own business

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

I love INTPs. and ISTPs. ENFPs, when theyre not being... annoying.. hehehe sorry!
oh and ISFPs!!!! hahahaha! Theyre loveable 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

INTPs I guess... idk.... and hmmmmmmmm.... actually.... I dont think I know....... I think I'd like to date an ISFP or ... actually I wanna date a P. LOL. I think it would be SO fun

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

INTP, ..... ISFP... ENFP (maybe, idk)..... I wanna marry an NP or IP... i guess.... I definitely wanna marry a P, I think but I'm pretty sure I'd be better off with a J, but I dont really care, because I love having P-fun. Its so awesome.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

INTP, ISFP, ISFJ (because there are some things between me and my ISFJ friend that we really relate to), ISTP, ENFJ, ESFP, INTJ... i want an INFJ friend, haha. and ENFP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

INTP, ESFP, ISTP, ISFP... HAHAHAHA ISFPs are pretty funny 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

ESTJ- they just seem selfish and demanding and only want what they want in the next half hour, and only think of that. And pushy. They just make me very uncomfortable, and then I feel bad for judging them, because I guess that, at the end of the day they mean well, and they're very dedicated? idk......... mixed feelings. hahaha..... but they do make me uncomfortable

ENTJ- my father is ENTJ and I love him so much. But ENTJ personality ... I can see how they make me uncomfortable... all I think of, unfortunately, when I see them, is their rules and what they see and want and idk they seem very immature sometimes, idk where this is coming from, but yeah. 

INTJ- when they're bossy. And when they yell at me and want me to argue with them... its like this other person comes out and yells and just yells at me, and I'm like... uhhh

ENFJ- I'm uncomfortable around them, when i can feel them trying to make me do this and that because its better for me... I know it comes from a goo dheart, and I don't resent it ...... 

I don't like this question. lol

SJs- make me uncomfortable, and they make my rebellious side come out. And I like breaking the rules and societal expectations they place on me, it gives me a thrill. I love when SJs become horrified when they see social rules being broken LOL (I feel evil hahaha..)

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

ESFJs when they're becoming materialistic -___- my sister... I hate it
INTJs when they love to argue and prove that they're right ..
INFPs when they're scattered and hurt and rebellious and prideful... (yeah ... I know...) and when they're big babies I guess.... when they see only what they want... I guess...
ENFJs when they're manipulative and conceited
ENFPs when they're boastful and attention seeking
ISTJs.... when they see me as a baby who are completely incompetent
ISFJs when they shut down from people they find annoying... and when they get stuck in their comfort zone and wont do anything and cant take chaos I guess lol
ESFJ and ESTJ when they dislike people
ISFP when they're too stubborn to face arguments and avoid conflict
SJs when they TRY TO PLEASE PEOPLE and say sorry too much!
ENTJs and INTJs when they're bossy

ok I guess I better stop here lol*


----------



## Blazy

1) What is your MBTI type? ESTP

2) What is your gender? Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

INTJ, for their fierce independence, creativity, and dedication
ENTJ, for their leadership
ESTJ, for their ability to get things done - "the ends justify the means" is their motto.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? I'm not capable of adoring/loving sadly so this is an awkward question for me. edit: actually, INTP and ISFP because my dad is INTP and my mom is ISFP and I have a soft spot for my parents

5) What type(s) are the most dateable? In my experience, ENFP. They're cute as fuck if they're not shoving their ideals down your throat. But when they date and have sex they can go ahead and scream how much they hate 'meanies' like me yet can't help but to love me. edit: they're also independent and not as needy as xxFJ's. I dated an ENFJ and it was terrible to wake up to a text "Good morning, babe! Hope you have a great day today." every day. Definitely Fe trait. Way too predictable. Novelty wore off faster than that slut's marriage.. what was that bitch's name again? Kim Kardashian?

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry? ISFJ, INFJ, ISTJ, ISFP

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends? ESFP, INTJ, ISTJ, ISFP, ISTP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH? ISTJ

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with? I can get along with any type

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect? ESTP *ooooh a twist!!!*


----------



## Blazy

computer posted twice by accident


----------



## Blazy

1) What is your MBTI type? ESTP.

2) What is your gender? Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

INTJ, for their fierce independence, creativity, and dedication
ENTJ, for their leadership
ESTJ, for their ability to get things done - "the ends justify the means" is their motto.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? I'm not capable of adoring/loving sadly so this is an awkward question for me. edit: actually, INTP and ISFP because my dad is INTP and my mom is ISFP and I have a soft spot for my parents

5) What type(s) are the most dateable? In my experience, ENFP. They're cute as fuck if they're not shoving their ideals down your throat. But when they date and have sex they can go ahead and scream how much they hate 'meanies' like me yet can't help but to love me. edit: they're also independent and not as needy as xxFJ's. I dated an ENFJ and it was terrible to wake up to a text "Good morning, babe! Hope you have a great day today." every day. Definitely Fe trait. Way too predictable. Novelty wore off faster than that slut's marriage.. what was that bitch's name again? Kim Kardashian?

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry? ISFJ, INFJ, ISTJ, ISFP

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends? ESFP, INTJ, ISTJ, ISFP, ISTP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH? ISTJ

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with? I can get along with any type

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect? ESTP *ooooh a twist!!!*


----------



## Valtire

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTJ

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTJ - The sheer power of their presense is amazing, and they make a great intellectual partnership for an INTJ, with Ni-Te supporting Te-Ni and vice versa.

INFJ - I can barely imagine the abilities of an INFJ to understand and manipulate people. Fe in itself is impressive for this ability, but Ni-Fe is terrifying.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFP.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
INFP, ENTJ, ESFP.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INFP, ENTJ, ENFP (only a very healthy one with well developed Fi-Te).

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INTP, INFP, ENTJ, ESFP.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
EXXP.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ENFJ, ESFJ, ISFJ, INFJ.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ESFJ, ISFJ.


----------



## ENTJGirlLA

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENTJ

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTJ - direct and aggressive but goal-oriented, thoughtful, can be fun thrill-seekers
ISTP - completely self-contained and self-sufficient, aware of their environment, take life as it comes - total individuals
ENTP - really original thinkers, creative, have an intellect but can make a good time
INTJ - smart, original, self-contained
ESTP - can turn yesses into nos and will do whatever the hell they want and have a great time at it

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
I don't love or adore "types," really more person to person. 
ENFPs, ENTPs, ESFPs, ISFPs are naturally pretty adorable, though.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
You can have fun with pretty much anybody.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENTJ, ENTP, INTJ, ISTP, or a well-developed ESTP.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
I can have friends of all letters as long as they're decent people. Excessive Fe is exhausting for me, though. My ISFJ, ISFP, ISTJ and INFJ friends are most loyal, NTs strongest intellectual connection, ISTP and ESTP have the most fun with.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTPs, ESTPs, ENTJs, ISTPs

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
Can get along with anyone. I have no type dislike per se, but by type, the number one thing that has annoyed me in the past from each:
ENTJ: Bossy and doggedly persistent
ENFJ: Anxious about shit that doesn't matter and manipulative.
ESFJ: Superficial, lacking substance
ESFP: Superficial, lacking substance, and attention seeking
ENFP: Out of touch with reality, repeats simple mantras rather than expanding their mind to let the bad in, unproductive
INFP: Can't handle conflict thus two-faced, too obsessive over boyfriends
INFJ: Sensitive, doesn't deserve to get hurt, so I'm simultaneously protective towards them and irritated with myself if I be myself and act insensitive, or annoyed cause I'm faking feelings
ISTP: Cold and flippant, snappy, very hard to get them to let you in
ISFP: Distracted by anything, not too intellectually bright, happily ignorant
ESTP: Doesn't always answer my messages, have to follow up with a couple, very hard to truly know the core of
ISTJ: Sometimes kinda boring
ISFJ: Sometimes kinda boring
ESTJ: Never known one well. Seems it would be fine as long as they're not narrow-minded.
INTP: Never known one too well. Seems it would be fine.
INTJ: Never really had issues but our interactions I've had have lacked that oomph to get people to be close.
ENTP: Always late, forgets stuff at random, gets stuff done haphazardly.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Feelers, even if we're good friends and I adore them, will annoy me from time to time. I could never marry one and can't spend too long socializing with one.


*Have you listed each type?*


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

*Shhhh.*


----------



## Dosto Yevsky

I'll share my Impartial Expert™ Opinion:

ESTP: Dickheads
ESTJ: Dickheads
ESFP: Dickheads
ESFJ: Dickheads
ENTJ: Dickheads
ENTP: Dickheads
ENFJ: Dickheads
ENFP: Nice chicks
ISTP: Dickheads
ISTJ: Dickheads
ISFJ: Dickheads
ISFP: Dickheads
INFJ: Dickheads
INTJ: Dickheads
INTP: Cool
INFP: Now we're talking baby


----------



## Lunaena

1) What is your MBTI type?
_I am an INFP._

2) What is your gender?
_I am a female._

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
_ENTPs and INFJs. I love ENTPs because they seem like quite misunderstood extroverts. I love INFJs because their Ni is fascinating and impossible for me to understand._

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
_Healthy, happy NFJs._

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
_ENFJ, INTP._

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
_I am currently dating an INTP... I guess I would say INTP. Heh._

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
_I have always gotten quite well along with every NTJ and NFP I have ever met. Same goes with ENFJs. I have two very close NTP friends too. ENFP is my ultimate buddy though._

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
_NPs in general._

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
_ESFJs with lack of Te. Unhealthy ISFPs are hard to deal with if you are forced to be close to them by family or something._

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
_Unhealthy ISFPs. I hate them. Ignorant and unhealthy Fi Te is in general fucked up though._


----------



## disguise

*1) What is your MBTI type?* ENTP here, hi.
*2) What is your gender?* Female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most?* (Why?)
INTPs for their love of intellectual pursuits, and adorable, offbeat humor. They can be a bit mysterious, and quiet, but when they come out of their shells they are incredibly fun to talk with.
ENFPs for their crazyness, and love of life. They are ready to take on any of the weirdest challenges. Especially the female versions are usually gorgeous by appearances as well.
ENTJs for being in control, but also being outgoing, humorous, thoughtful, and 'intellectual' people.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
INFJs & INFPs - can I just hug them already?

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
NFs, and ENTPs

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
I'm not willing nor do I want to marry anyone, but to spend a long time with a single person of a single type... Can I marry myself? If I really had to choose, maybe an ENxP.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?* Any types, but I'd be most comfortable with NPs and (I)SPs

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
INTJ, ExxP, plus many others.

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
I have to say, unfortunately, that many of the SJs are hard to be congenial with. They reject most of my true self, and rather talk about anything, but what I'd be interested in talking about. They are great people non-the-less, but I just have a hard time being myself around them.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect? All types are respectable.

edit/ Actually, sometimes I think ENTPs are the worse type there is (yes, I have a love-hate relationship with my own type). Some of them just have this impulsive need to be right, and have a hard time giving up, even if there is a massive tension building due to the argument.

(I've never met or talked to an ENFJ, so I can't voice in on an opinion about them. I, however, suspect they are absolutely wonderful )


----------



## Lisa2

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTPs for their willingness to experiment, all NFs for their kind hearts

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
Basically any NF

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Any NF, most introverted types (don't like overbearing extroversion)

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Any NF

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Other INTPs and ENTPs, ISFJs, ENFPs

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENPs

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESFP, ESTP, ESTJ, ISTJ, ENTJ

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Anyone overbearing / overcontrolling


----------



## 66393

I cannot answer this simply because I've met amazing people of all types. Even ExTJ's which are my hardest type to get along with I still manage to still meet very unique interesting people falling under that category..

I hope to date another NF though or a person who is very sensitive and nurturing to emotions. This is awkward cause I'm a guy too.. D:


----------



## candijoy

I only know the types of some of my friends and a few family members, so I'm not sure about all types...

*1) What is your MBTI type?* ISFJ

*2) What is your gender?* Female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)* ISTJ - They work really hard, and I think everything would fall apart without them. INTP - The ones I know are very smart and interesting. ESFP - They are really fun people who are never boring and constantly make me laugh. They are very accepting of people different from them.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?* ISTJ, INTP, ESFP, ISFP, and INFJ. My absolute favorites are ISTJ, INTP, and ESFP though. ISTJ because my husband is one, and we have a lot in common and get each other even though we clash sometimes. He can be kind of insensitive, but that's okay. He's usually right about everything though because he can look at any situation objectively without emotion getting in the way. I absolutely adore INTPs. My dad was one, and we really got along well for the most part. We had some of the best conversations, and he was the smartest person I've ever known. I love ESFPs because my best friend is one, and we just really get along. She is so much fun and makes me laugh a lot. 

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?* I personally prefer ISTJs and INTPs. I could also see myself with an ESFP. However, I'm married to an ISTJ, so this isn't really relevant to me.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?* Same as previous answer

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?* ISTJs, ESFPs, INFJs, INTJs, INTPs (based on my friends whose type I know)

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?* ISTJs - My husband can make anyone laugh. ESFPs

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?* I wouldn't say it's a type thing that determines this. Sometimes INTJs, INTPs, or ISTJs hurt my feelings and make me feel uncomfortable... but I still love them. 

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?* Same as previous answer


----------



## Miss Bingley

Doing this again because I know a lot more about typing now

1) What is your MBTI type?*ENTJ

2) What is your gender?*female.*

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most?*Other ENTJs, ENTPs, xNFP, xSFP, xSTP

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*ENFP, xNFJ

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*For some reason I find xSTPs on a whole the most attractive. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*Pretty much anything as long as we had good chemistry, I suppose.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*ENFJ, ENFP, INFJ, ISFJ, IxFP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*Any kind of Extraverted Perceiver.*

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*I have a good friend who is an INTP, and we just butt heads a lot because of her inferior Fe. I have some xSTJ friends that I adore, but they get so worked up and anxious they make me feel anxious, too.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*At the moment, ESFJs. The ones I know just are terrible gossips and constantly start drama


----------



## TheOneAndOnly

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTJ 
2) What is your gender?
Male
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INTPs- Good to debate with.
ENTJs- ^ Same
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
If I had to pick one I'd say ENTJ. 
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENFP
ENTJ
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENTP
ENTJ
INTP
ENFP
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INTP
Other INTJ
ENFP
INFP (either enjoy their presence or despise them. No Inbetween)
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTP
ENFP
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESFJ
ISFJ
ESFP
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I have trouble with ESFJs (tend to have Teenage Girl Syndrome)
While I respect INFPs, I find their goals illogical and foolish.
Some ISTJs act like mindless drones, not all.... but some.


----------



## ALongTime

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
INFP

*2) What is your gender?*
Male

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
I like the xSTJ's for being so organised, reliable, committed, and basically everything I'm not but would like to be better at. They have a kind of reassuring presence which makes them a comfortable type to be around.

I also like INTP's, they're interesting to talk to (no, really, they have a lot of interesting ideas).

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
That would really depend on the individual.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
ENFP's seem like they'd be good to date.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
ENFP, ISTJ or ESTJ (I know that's my Socionics quadra, but I thought that even before I knew about Socionics). I think an xSTJ would be most beneficial in the long run. Apart from that, could be anyone.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
Weirdly two of my best friends from the past were (probably, it's a guess) ENTP's, which looks like a pretty terrible match (in both cases I was practically terrified of them, and they thought I was always holding them back), but for some reason in both cases we really clicked and I can't explain why. But basically any type. I think an ENFP would make a natural good friend, I could also be friends with an INTP. Generally I'd go for N's for friends, I find I can talk to them about more things that interest me.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
Types with Ne in the first 2 functions.

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
ISTP's, I find it difficult to mutually understand each other. ENTP's as well, they're too random to the point of being overwhelming (but see answer to Q7).

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
It's not that I can't stand them but anyone with Se in their top 4 functions can be difficult to be comfortable with, I find.


----------



## m_dogg

1) What is your MBTI type? 

I'm not sure really. MBTI always says INTJ, Cog. Functions always says ISTP. I seem to act more like an INTJ though. I'm not soft enough to be an INFJ, and I put on a good ENFP mask towards people I don't trust.

2) What is your gender? 

Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

People with Ni Se functions. I am physically disconnected at times and they know how to bring me out of my head and focus on what's going on _right now._ Plus, I love how ESTP's have the "Fuck the strategy, I'm just gonna blow things up" mentality, while still somehow maintaining some form of logic. It's like, "Fuck yeah! I got the perfect remedy!"


4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? 

Everyone but myself. 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

Dating is like gravity on spaceships. It doesn't make sense but you see a lot of it happen on television.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

Oh! Hm. I like INTP's, but I always get the impression that they want a nurturing, very feminine, touchy-feely female, deep down inside, of course. And I'm not an ISFJ.

ISTP's find me boring, and don't enjoy reading as much as I do.

ENTJ's and ENTP's both appreciate my knowledge and have never seemed to have put me down, they don't seem to carry an intellectual-inferiority complex that most males seem to have when they meet a female with reason. And they both like to take care of their mates (similar to INTJ's). So I'd pick one of them, although ENTJ's seem to have a magnetism that can spawn into possessiveness, so I'd probably pick the ENTP. The ENTP also seems to have that "uh, whatever" mentality that ESTP's have, so I'd never get bored. So long as they don't leave me for an INFJ. :dry: 

Oh, ENFJ males too. They have a sort of warmth that makes me want to collapse into their lap as they stroke my hair and tell me everything will be okay. 

I have... a bit... of a mom complex.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends? 

Everyone. Although Fe's tend to make me feel horrible about myself when I lack an opinion on someone I don't care about. (aka, MY MOM).

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

ESTP's
ENTP's
Female INTx's.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with? 

Snobby, touchy people. That goes for any type.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect? 

Anyone who thinks it's okay to shout out uninformed opinions. Someone who thinks they know what I feel, and thus tells me what to feel. Someone who tries to get me to go vegan.


----------



## ENTJudgement

*1) What is your MBTI type?**​** - *ENTJ

*2) What is your gender? - *Male

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) – *ESTJ, ISTJ. They give off the impression that they are heroes who stands for justice and won’t give into temptation.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? – *ESTJ, they make you feel like they are good people. But in terms of a S.O then probably XXFJ (But not INFJs), S.O needs to be a feeler or one with feeling otherwise we will end up friends for sure.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?- *The ones who are feeler types but aren’t self-centric and tries to do things herself.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry? - *Would probably not marry an INTJ, INFJ, ENTJ, ISTJ (Basically anyone who is similar to my type as the point of me getting an S.O is to develop my Fi and to satisfy my feeler side so she needs to be somewhat emotional and feeler typeish)

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends? – *For the female gender, any combination of EXXJ. For the male gender, probably an ENTJ lol or as close to ENTJ as possible.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH? –* XNTX

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with? –*Any immature feeler types, *INFJs* who forces their morals onto others, *INFPs* who put their ideals onto you and expect you to make it happen (Sure if you were my wife I might put in the effort, otherwise I’ve got better things to do lol…). Same goes for *ENFPs and ENFJs, ESFJs *and* ESFPs.*
Also* INTJs* who are on about a topic I couldn’t care less about like world history or treatment to an illness I don’t have etc… same goes for *INTPs*.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect? – *The idealist who only complains but doesn’t do anything to change what he/she doesn’t like currently, any princess syndrome people, incompetent people, people with I.Q below 80, people who don’t do anything or want to accomplish anything.

*Male gender;* non-competitive people, cowards, feeler type guys who are weak, incompetence, flaky/”too busy”, changing plans at the last minute, making plans at the last minute, non-social/anti-social, socially awkward, unfit.

*Female gender;* Double standards, unrealistic expectations, princess syndrome, doesn’t show appreciation, drama, tantrum, big deal out of little problems, can’t understand logic, too unpredictable.


----------



## Fynest One

1) What is your MBTI type?

*ISFJ*

2) What is your gender?

Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

*INTJ's. They just always seem so strong and confident and it takes a lot for something to really get them upset.*

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

*ISFJ's (duh) and INFJ's. They are always so kind and sweet. *


5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

*ESFPs and ESTP's seem like a good time*

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

*ENFJ's. They are so commited and loving and warm. Can see myself being with one for the rest of my life.*

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

*INTJ's, ENFJs, ESFJ's, INFJs, ISFJ's*

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

*I think all types are funny in their own way*


9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

*INTP's. I feel like they are always secretly judging me *



10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

*Sorry ENTPs. Most are extremely difficult to talk to and be around. *


----------



## RWK

1) What is your MBTI type?

*ISTJ*

2) What is your gender?

*Male*

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

*Well I think ESTP's are interesting, but as far as RESPECT goes, probably INTJ's. I admire their ability to think outside the box and work intensely on accomplishing their goals (no matter how "out there" they may be). Just try to be a little more observant of your audience's boredom when you go on your intellectual rants. But hey, it's still respectable.
*
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
*
ENFJ's. After I get over my initial reaction of assuming they are fake and "love whores", they are typically pretty amiable and kind to a multitude of people regardless of what mood they are in. 
*
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*
Objectively speaking, probably ESXP's because they are the most intriguing (two of my best friends and sister are ESFP's), however I feel as though the constant unpredictability and subsequent unreliability would get on my nerves in a dating scenario.*

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

*Any really, but if I must choose, probably an EXFJ. Equally as thoughtful as the ESFP, just more reliable and less likely to get me questioning loyalty. (I'm stereotypical, loyalty is really important to me.)*

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

*Well if "wonderful" means most caring, then ISFJ's from experience. But I do find INTP's extremely interesting as long as they have SOME social skills. *

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

*I hate to say this... but probably ENTP. Damn you, ENTP's...*

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

*EXTJ's. I know we're not all that different, but must you be bashing on "inferiors" ALL THE TIME??? I act like it doesn't bother me, but seriously, you guys are arrogant as hell.*

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
*
ENTP's. It's a love/hate relationship. Ya you make me laugh and I respect your originality, but stop using me and others to get through your day with having to do little to no hard work of any kind.*


----------



## Promethea

I think each one is totes K.


----------



## Easy

*1) What is your MBTI type?* ENTJ

*2) What is your gender?* Female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) *
Other ENTJs, because we just "get" each other completely. 
INTJ, because they're genius. 
INTP, because they just kind of balance me out. 
ENFJ, because those people-skills are out of the world!
ENFP, because I just love their optimism and ingenuity. 

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
ENTJ, ENFJ, ENTP

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
ENTJ (hell yes), ENFJ (maybe..?). I think I'll prefer to date date another ENTJ. 

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
ENTJ. Possibly ESTJ, if we get along. 

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
I don't want to judge friends by types, but I find myself surrounded by other ENTJs, INTPs, INTJs and ENFPs. 

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
Mainly NTs. NFs sometimes have a little spark of humor too. 

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
INFP, ISFP... I try to get along with people, but there's just a repeated pattern of me not liking those types. 

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
INFP. I really detest that wishy-washyness and inability to stimulate/challenge me.
ESFJ. What, even.


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFJ!

2) What is your gender?

Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ISFJ's for being so loyal and dutiful. INFJ's for being SO caring, and for seeing the good in everyone. ENFJ's for being a more extraverted version of myself, and being VERY altruistic. ESTJ's for being SO hardworking, and a strong leader. ISFP's for being the cutest type to me, so adorable. INFP's for being the second cutest type to me, and for being very funny. INTP's for their WICKED sense of humor. ENTJ's for being SO ambitious and very innovative. I love people of any type, those were just some who came to my mind.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFJ's, ISFJ's, ISFP's, ENFJ's, ESFJ's, ENFP's

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAJOR. I LOVE ENFP's and ISFJ's SO MUCH.


6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENFP, ESFJ, ENFJ, INFJ, ISFP, ISFJ 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

All healthy feeler types, all caring thinker types.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

Forsure this goes to the INTP's, ISTJ's (ISTJ's are generally the funniest to me) ESTJ's, ENFP's, ESFP's

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

To be honest, all hardcore thinker types. Specifically ESTJ, ENTJ, INTP, ISTP (I know many nice thinkers, but generally tend to be too apathetic to me)

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

I have gotten in most beef with INTJ's, ESTJ's, and ESTP's. Also any unhealthy feeler, to be specific- a nutcase ESFP (generally I LOVE ESFP's, this woman was a very unhealthy F) I love ISFJ's from the bottom of my heart as they are one of the most altruistic types (my boyfriend, sister and father are ISFJ's) but my main problem is they tend to be very traditional. Nothing wrong with being traditional, but they tend to be very close minded. Not rude or even close to imposing- just close minded. They tend to not give second chances with ease, or don't even give them at all. 

***Every single person is different. Hitler was an INFJ, as was my savior Jesus Christ. Just because I may not like a person from one type, doesn't mean I dislike every person from one type. The person I MOST dislike is an ESTP, yet I know an ESTP who is practically a sister to me. Every person is different!


----------



## MightyLizardKing

1) What is your MBTI type? ENTP

2) What is your gender? Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) 

xNTPs & XSTPs & xNFJs I probably respect the most

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFJs, INFJs, ENTPs, INTPs, ENFPs, ESTP

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
xNFJs xNTJs ESTP

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
xNFJ

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
xNTPs, XSTPs & xNFJs

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
xNTPs & xNFJs

Well, I mean, they're the types that make me laugh intentionally 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTJs & ISFPs sometimes if they're too Fi then INFPs

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ESTJs, ISFPs, and the INFPs that are really whiny.


----------



## Eckis

1) What is your MBTI type?
ISFJ

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ESFJs - they're just all around great people, so caring and kind
ESTJs - diligent, honest, great leaders
ENTJs - great leaders, very admirable
ENFJs - altruistic, compassionate -- what's not to love?
ISTJs - they're so hard-working and dutiful

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ESFJ
ENFJ 
ISFJ

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
pretty much answered below

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ESTJ 
ISTJ 
ENFJ
ESFJ

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
All types can! But loyal types like ISTJs and ISFJs, as well as very friendly, supportive types, like ENFJ, INFJ, ESFJ and ISFP. 

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
I find "T" types, mostly xxTJs, to be funny when they want to be. ISTPs can be funny as well in their weird way.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTP, ESFP - I just don't like the stereotypes that surround them. I know several and don't get along with most of them. Good ones are pretty hard to find. . . they can be pretty self-centered, especially ESFPs.
ENFP - in a one on one situation. In groups, they're great.

10) What type(s) _do you have a hard time understanding?_
INTP, ENTP - I just don't understand them at all. They're often times the opposite of me in every way and I just don't "get" them I guess. They too can suffer from being extremely arrogant and self-centered.
INFP - I know a lot of them and it can be very hard to muster respect for them. The ones I know are lazy and directionless and for all their reflection, they don't get basic concepts in life very easily. They expect everyone to do things for them and can be very over-sensitive (to the point where you can never predict their emotions)

I reworded question 10 to make it a little kinder.


----------



## miuliu

1) What is your MBTI type? 
INFJ

2) What is your gender?
Gurl. roud:

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most?
ESTPs for being so active, honest, out there and coordinated. E/INTPs for being so innovative, smart and for their dreamer quality. INTJs for the strategic, sly approach to life and that damn pokerface. ENFP for the frickin' people skills and philosophical thought. INFPs for the writing and this weird "softness" I can't explain. ENFJs for the Fe overload. (Those creatures are amazing to me, how influential their Fe is. Like a superpower. =O) ISTPs for the creativity and directness. ISFPs for the art (thanks for all the anime ISFPs). 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
Honestly, ENTJs make me wet for some reason. 

I keed. xD

I don't love the types, I love people. I can list you the types of people in my life, but that would be pretty futile if you ask me.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
I found myself attracted to ENTP, ISTP, INTJ, ENTJ and ESTP.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
I wouldn't want to marry a type, or eliminate one, tough I acknowledge some types have the advantage. Still, I find that to marry a guy, I have to love him as I do myself. I can't discriminate based on type. I may marry a guy whose type I never suspected I'd go for.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Effin ENTPs. xD
But I have friends among almost all the types. I don't think it's the type that makes a friend, but the quality of character and ability to share, and listen to the person/to really see them.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
I love crude ESTP humor. It's just so ridiculous. xD

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
INTP. My brother and I, like two peas in a pot. :kitteh: 
ENTP. I wish I knew more of them. =(

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Nope. I've had issues with INFPs, ESTPs, ISTJs, ESFPs. This is silly to fix to a type. I don't have a particular type I dislike. I dislike evil stupid people.
Evil people are really just misguided, so you can convert them easily if they have a brain and a heart with potential.
Stupid people who have good hearts will earn my love easily because they are good people, and when you connect you can influence them to think about life a bit more.

But stupid AND evil? Those are beyond my reach. =(


----------



## Issi

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INTJs because of their ability not to care
and ExFPs because of just how much fun they are

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
Even if I love my fellow INFPs roud: and INTPs... I tend to love ExFPs the most because they are fun to be around, something I look for the most. ENTPs are great too! I have the greatest conversations with them.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENTJs and ENTPs are hot to me. INTPs are dateable material too, but for different reasons. They are just too friggin’ cute.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
I'd love to marry an ESFP... Something about them :blushed: But eh to be honest, any extroverted type would be okay. Of course an introvert could do as well, but most of the time they don’t make me feel less shy… And that’s something I need. So he’d have to be really special.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INTPs are such awesome friends, I can say from experience  All types are fine tho. After all, there are many different kinds of friends. You can't surround yourself with just one, right?

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
Oh man, ENxPs are great at this. But INxJs also have this really dry, satiric humour that never fails to amuse.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
None to be honest. All are great in their own way. However, I often realize extroverted types don't like my presence that much, because most mistake my shyness for rudeness. Which is understandable! But makes me uncomfortable nonetheless, so... yes.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
None. All types can shine if well polished! :-D


----------



## Issi

Eckis said:


> INFP - I know a lot of them and it can be very hard to muster respect for them. The ones I know are lazy and directionless and for all their reflection, they don't get basic concepts in life very easily. They expect everyone to do things for them and can be very over-sensitive (to the point where you can never predict their emotions)


I AM NOT OVER-SENSITIVE!!!!!!!

:kitteh: Heh, no but really. What you said is kindda true.


----------



## Gentleman

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
INTJ.

*2) What is your gender?*
Male.

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
ENTJs, ESTJs, ISTJs, ENTPs. They're typically winners in life, and I like the way they think. 

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
ISFPs, ISTPs, INFPs, ESFPs, ENFPs.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
ISFPs, INTPs, INTJs, ISTJs.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
INTPs, INTJs, ISFPs, ESFPs.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
INTJs, ENTJs, ISTJs, INFPs, ISFPs.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
ENTPs, ENTJs, ISTPs, ESTPs, ENFPs.

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
ESFJs, ISFJs, ENFJs.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
None really. My respect isn't determined purely by type.


----------



## theowlcaptain

*1) What is your MBTI type?
*
INFJ

*2) What is your gender?
*
Female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
*
xNFx I think, they're genuinely caring

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
*
I like ENFJs and ENFPs, they're caring and really fun to be around with

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*
Maybe ENFx

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
*
Same as 5

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
*
I think all types make lovely friends

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
*
My ENFP friend

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*
ESTJs I think, they really like order and following the rules, but they're still nice
I think I don't go very well with xxTx as well

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
*
I think all types are really nice to be along with, but I find that ESTPs and ESFPs cannot commit to long term relationships, and also can't really hold promises well.


----------



## el condor pasa

1) What is your MBTI type? ESTP 

2) What is your gender? Lady

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) I can't think as far as respecting, but I do admire ENTJs for their ambitious drive. I appreciate my ISTP friend's cool as a cucumber attitude a lot!

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? I don't know if I've met all the types? Maybe? This is based on my personal experience, not in theory of personality types.

ISTP - my istp friend is probably what I would consider a best friend. We have a strong foundation of acceptance and we laugh at everything together. We're similar, but the distinction of my extroverted nature vs her introverted nature really does show. I'm more confrontational/ obnoxious towards our group of friends. sometimes categorized by our friends as "the bitch". And she's the chill one. I love it

INFP - I could spend hours talking to my INFP friends. I feel very comfortable with 2 who I've grown close with. 

INTJ - these are the people I consider to be "real". Good friends who are very honest and independent. 

ISFP 
ESFP 
ISTJ

(I got lazy)

5) What type(s) are the most dateable? Depends which gender. No idea. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry? I'm only 24. I'll probably change my mind by the time I actually want to get married.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends? ISTP, INFP, ISFP, INTJ, ENFP, INFJ, ISFJ
Most of the Exxx types in my life are either incapable of trust or too critical of my ways(including ENFPs) however, my enfp friend is also my housemate and a good friend. I have 3 enfp friends. When they open up, they're great. I'm not a fan of the fake/two-faced thing that appears in 2 of them.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH? ESFP, ENFP, ENFJ, ISTP, INTJ
These are friends I can instantly recall. Idek if I can mark some of my other friends because I think I spend more time laughing /at/ them(in jest, obviously)

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with? Know it all INTPs. I can get on with just about anyone I meet , including INTPs. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect? INTPs when they're displaying annoying traits. Unhealthy ESFJs. Unhealthy ENFPs.


----------



## JoyDreamer

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFJ

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTJ (my dad and boss's type and they're excellent leaders) ISTP (my sister's type and she's firmly set in reality)

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFP (they just make me smile with all their exuberance) ISFP (my moms type and she's fun to talk to) ISFJ (my youngest sister's type and she loves me no matter what)

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENFJ (I don't think I know any personally, but I think we'd get along) 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INTP or INTJ (I'd like to marry a quiet intellectual if I ever get married) 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ESFP (My brother in laws's type and he's a fun guy) INFP (Seems we would get along)

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTJ (My dad makes me laugh a lot) ENFP (I think my co-worker is one and she's always making me laugh)

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ISTJ ESTJ (A little too uptight at times, although I had a co-worker who was an ISTJ and we got along, but boy could she drive me crazy sometimes) ESFJ (I have another co-worker with this type and, although she's nice, she's always complaining about something or someone very loudly. It can get old fast)

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I don't think there's any one type I can't stand, they all have their good points and bad.


----------



## Mair

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
I respect ENTJs the most . I admire their independence and their dedication to their goals. Also, my mother is ENTJ and she's probably my role model.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFP: My best friends are both INFP, I love how caring they can be, they also bring out my sensitive side.
ENTJ: See question 3
INTJ: My father is one. I also have an INTJ friend, we almost never agree but I definitely love her.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
I have dated INTP and ISTJ (I think), I also had a relationship with an ESTP. As you can see I'm not very experienced with dating so I can't answer that.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
I'm only 19 and inexperienced , how am I supposed to answer that ? :tongue: I guess a NT would be nice, most of my family member are NTs so I know how to handle them.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INFP for me.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
I think ENTPs and ESTPs are pretty funny.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
I used to hang out with some SF girls, they made me a bit uncomfortable at times. It doesn't mean that I didn't like them though. STJs also annoy me at times but there are some good ones.My brother is ESTJ and even though we were never really "friends", we've had our good moments.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
None.


----------



## zetturn2

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFJ

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
enfp and INTJ FOR GOD SAKE!

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INTJ and ENFP :bored:

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
"I think any well-developed MTBI can be dateable"

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENFP :crazy:


7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ENFP :happy:

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
GOD DAMN - I am INFJ, so everyone can make me laugh.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ENTP :sad: and those that I dislike. And again I am INFJ so with everyone I am UNCOMFORTABLE till I getting to know them...


10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ISTJ - Robots - Stupidest sense of humor I ever seen.
ISFJ - Okey they're pretty good at licking ENTP and INTP buts, but I would even deleted ENTPs and INTPs for ISFJ holocaust.
ESFJ - Yep... Go top party and judge everyone....
ESTJ - **** YOUR NEEDLESS TRADITIONS.....
AND MANY OTHER BAD THINGS ABOUT THESE...


-Hitlered INFJ


----------



## westlose

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
INFJ

*2) What is your gender?*
Male

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
ENTJ, because they are really successful and powerful. They have the ability to change the world easily, and have a big impact on it.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
INTP/ENTP are absolutely fabulous. ISTJ are cute too.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
Hmm.. I guess an open-minded and engaging one. ENFP or ENTP.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
An ISTJ or INTP girl could be perfect.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
INFP and ISFP I think. (Maybe because of Fi-dom)

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
ENTPs are just hilarious !

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
ESTJ and hmm ... maybe SFJs types. They are quite embarassing and invasive.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
Well, I don't think that the problem is the type. I think it's more personal. But ESTJs can be really annoying with INFJs.


----------



## Retsu

zetturn2 said:


> 1) What is your MBTI type?
> INFJ
> 
> 2) What is your gender?
> Male
> 
> 3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
> enfp and INTJ FOR GOD SAKE!
> 
> 4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
> INTJ and ENFP :bored:
> 
> 5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
> "I think any well-developed MTBI can be dateable"
> 
> 6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
> ENFP :crazy:
> 
> 
> 7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
> ENFP :happy:
> 
> 8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
> GOD DAMN - I am INFJ, so everyone can make me laugh.
> 
> 9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
> ENTP :sad: and those that I dislike. And again I am INFJ so with everyone I am UNCOMFORTABLE till I getting to know them...
> 
> 
> 10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
> ISTJ - Robots - Stupidest sense of humor I ever seen.
> ISFJ - Okey they're pretty good at licking ENTP and INTP buts, but I would even deleted ENTPs and INTPs for ISFJ holocaust.
> ESFJ - Yep... Go top party and judge everyone....
> ESTJ - **** YOUR NEEDLESS TRADITIONS.....
> AND MANY OTHER BAD THINGS ABOUT THESE...
> 
> 
> -Hitlered INFJ


Wow, you must have a lot of issues with many people to just hate every single SJ... :v 
I'm going to take this as satire.


----------



## zetturn2

Correct...Or you could take this as kid's who overdose sugar bull**** .... I don't hate anyone, evry type could be REALLY NICE, but Si is pretty... am.... Have no Idea why is for, maybe for "not forget to eat", Oh... And you guys should have pretty good masturbations... Well actually SJ's are really good I stand everyone... I guess I wasn't clear mind than, like... Uncomfortable around type?
When ESFP around I uncomfortable with everyone.:shocked: JUST STOP BULLy ME ESFPs...


----------



## Jenko

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENTP

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTJs and INTPs, they're not the only ones but I really admired the people that I've know that are one of these

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
I've never met an ENTP, but I really think ENFPs are great and INFJs

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Not too much S and really open minded, someone who gets exciteds by my ideas and dont turn off them even knowing that I'll not make them true (INFJ are good at this)

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Probably ENFPs, I prefer someone with Fe/Fi

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ISFJs because I feel like Im saving their life, motivating them to act outside of the box, INTPs, INFPs (Im considering really good friends, because I get kind of tired of too much Se/Si

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
Nothing beats the humor and the cynical twisted view of life as the ENTPs, when about jokes, if not I usually find natural behaviours funny, and the person that is making me laugh doesnt even understand why Im laughing

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
Pretty much with people with too much S or J

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Definetly ESFJs they are the worst, but Im laid back, I can handle everyone!


----------



## Summery

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFP

2) What is your gender?
Female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
From all people I've met... I have to say - ENFJ's have been the ones where I really have the most uttermost respect for. Really those people give the world so much, in such genuine way. They're so smart, full of ideas insightful and use it to make a change, for other people, out of such selfless motives. They life to make a change. All my respect for that. I love them.


4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFJ; see above. + because I just get along very well with them, especially the males. Lol.  

INFJ; love the Ni. It's exciting, and they are sweet, they reach out to people and are so deep, and beautiful and complex. They make me feel less alone. 

ENFP; I have such a soft spot for how beautifully they are able to express themselves, especially when the introverted core is developed. So beautiful. 

INFP; love for my brothers and sisters.  They never bore.  

INTJ; Those are just awesome. That headstrong, passionate confidence, intellectuelness, combined with the secret softie - side. I love their presence. They're deep and complex, and I enjoy Ni so much.  

INTP: same as me, but refreshing because they're so analytical and down to earth when it comes to emotions. 

ESFP: Amazing people, funny, weird, accepting, open - minded, loyal sweet, close friends.  

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*

*xNFJ*, I don't fall often, but when I come across an xNFJ, kind of achilles- heel guys, especially those ENFJ's. Happy they like me usually as much as I like them. I also like* ENFP's*, I don't have that natural soft spot for them, but I really can see it work when I would come across one I click with. I also find *INTJ*'s very appealing/attractive. *INTP*'s are also okay for dating, but only when Fe's developed. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
xNFJ.


*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
ExFP's, because Fi is very personal in their friendships, you have them for life. And because the extroversion makes it fun. But I also greatly enjoy IXFP's. 
Those people are usually the ones which you can call FRIENDS. Things are mostly on a personal level, and not just small - talks and have fun - things in group settings and stuff. They're the ones for life. People who'll be there when it's needed. 

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
That really depends on the person. 
But I have to tell, ISTP's mostly know how to be HILARIOUS.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTJ's, sometimes ENTJ's and ESTP's. Mostly people who're to sensational and to loud/full of themselves. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
xSTJ. They have that annoying combination of being judgemental + having mostly a little bit to high esteem from themselves + while having zero insight. Beyond zero. They always manage to say things that prove so much lack of insightness, they just don't see it, yet they're to much in they're own self - centered shell and they can't see they don't see things and keep judging based on there own narrow - minded standards. Really wants to make me want to slap them with a brick sometimes.


----------



## Highway Nights

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENTJ. 
2) What is your gender?
Male
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
I can't answer this, it's really up to the individual.
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENTPs and ESTPs are fun and make me laugh more than any other type. INTPs are some of the best conversationalists I know despite their apparent reputation of being super quiet. INFJs are polarizing for me, I either really like them or I can't stand them.
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
I have a feeling that one of the people I'm interested in right now is an ENFP
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
This isn't up to type
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INTPs, ESTPs, ESFPs, ISTPs, INFJs
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTPs, ESTPs, INTPs and other ENTJs
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
INFJs are either really cool or infuriating. It has a lot to do with their dominant Ni I think, I don't mind it as much in INTJs because Te kills a lot of what can annoy me about Ni. The INFJs that I "really like" tend to orient around the auxiliary Fe a bit more and/or have better developed Se.
Really, any of the introverted functions coming on too strong (with the exception of Ti) can make me want to slam my head against a table. Less so with INTJs or ISFPs.
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
None, any of them have the potential to be cool and I won't dislike anyone based off type alone.


----------



## Jazzy Starlight

1) What is your MBTI type?

INFP 

2) What is your gender?

Female 

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

INFJs- when I've read the description of their personality, I was utterly amazed. They are very sensible people in my opinion. They can be very helpful also and contempletative. Usually, (I'm not actually sure but) when they have problem, they self-medicate and won't accept help. Is it their pride? Just don't mind asking for help because you could also help a person by asking one. You are not the only person that wants to help, sometimes people wants to feel that they are capable of helping too. And when you self-medicate you would only appear selfish to others who can't understand you. And INFPs experience that too  and it's kinda sad because I know you just don't like bothering other people with your problem. Well, "Let it go", I guess?

ISFJs- Ha. I respect all my other siblings because they're older than me but it's definitely my ISFJ elder sister that really deserves that respect. I respect her drive especially when it comes to helping our family. She's like a mother to me, very nurturing as what others call ISFJs. She's my mentor on what reality is like. She deals problems very fiercely, she knows what to do and knows what she wants and where she is going. Very decisive (clap clap). She's sensitive, yes, but she can be fiercely practical, sometimes, it scares me (lol). ISFJs could be artsy also (amazing) 

INTJs- Rawr. Some people find them intimidating, it's funny 'cause I don't. They're good, helpful and arghhh...Darn. They drive me crazy @[email protected] They're smart but in my experience, very humble.

ENFJs- Good communication skills. Smooth talkers. Great persuaders. Altruistic vibe. Energy for people. I wanted to be like them, before. Srsly (-_-) Teehee.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

ENFPs- Social skills are really awesome, I am very drawn to them, they make my jaws drop. On the outside, they look very carefree but when you get to know them, wow, they are so good. They have the same ideals with mine but they are more vocal about it in a way that doesn't even seem pushy to other people. They are freaking adorable, i don't even know how they do it  They seem so natural, sincere and genuine. They look trustworthy, like there's nothing for them to hide. I also love their insights.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

@[email protected] I don't know.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

What kind of question is this? I would marry someone who, although not compatible for me according to MBTI, is willing to compromise just for us to be together. That means, I would marry someone who knows the meaning of love. That would be all, thank you, thank you.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

ESFJs- Our personalities could clash, sometimes, because there's a LOT of difference. But I just love the challenge with making friends with them. The art of friendship is just basically being willing to compromise and being able to understand them despite the differences, anyway. They are funny and sensitive individuals that just wanted to see smiling faces surrounding them 

INTPs- Woah, there. They are super chill individuals. I can be quiet around them without being awkward. We get each other, in a sense. I find them funny. Lols. They don't mind being socially awkward just like me. I find that cute. Ha.

ENFPs- Good ENFPs seem very trustworthy. Although extroverts, they are extremely good at lending a listening ear)

ISTJs- I always admire them for being responsible in anything they do. They won't let you down most of the time, they are also very loyal friends. 

ENFJs- Always there to help you) They get me, I get them. My partners in crime. They appreciate my inner world! I appreciate all their effort and drive)

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

ENTPs- Queer, creative jokes. Love it!

INTJs- Surprising that they could actually make me laugh. They are usually robots in their appearance and when they get a chance to deliver their jokes, it's usually in perfect timing, it's kinda crazy. Their robot appearance makes it more dramatic because when they finally open their mouths, it's like an event happened or someone was brought back to life. Strategic, even in joke time. Clap clap.

ESFPs- Good entertainers, always. Just don't be conceited or you won't get my laugh. We are all important in this world) Just continue making other people feel important too! =)

ISFPs- Don't know with them. I guess, they're also creative at making jokes? They are also sensitive that they don't make harsh jokes) Not sure if my brother is ISFP but he's so cool, a virtuoso and he's very easy to get along with. 

INTPs- They're funny, without even trying. Trololol.

INFPs- I find my fellow INFPs' social awkwardness very funny. I don't know if it annoys other people but I just like seeing other 
INFPs taking effort just to hear other people laugh. Very relatable. Gosh.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

ENFJs- I heart you, dear ENFJs. Don't be sad, it's not hard to be congenial with you guys, I'm just not comfortable when you're around because I'm not yet ready to fall in love. Stop staring at me like Arrrghh.. (Just kidding) Maybe, I'm just so concious when I'm around you and I can feel the connection (for guys only). Then it's hard not to hate you when you don't recognize me. I'm so annoying and complicated. Sorry. Also, they usually are inspiring because they touch people's hearts quite effectively but when they are in bad mood they still affect people just in a negative manner. I don't know, or maybe it's just me? Maybe, I just don't like to see them sad or when they're being negative 'cause it affects me in a way. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

I respect all of you. Heart heart. I can bear all the personalities as long as it wasn't their intention to hurt me. \m/

11) Why did you forget others?

I have nothing to say about them or I am not familiar with them. Or I'm not sure if I have already comprehended their personality well enough, so I'll just shut up.


----------



## animalfromthesea

1) What is your MBTI type?
ISFP

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENFJ: Very smart people, great achievers and very charismatic
ESTJ: One of the most misunderstood types, transparent and protective
INTJ: I don't necessarily get along with them but they are fast thinkers and never cease to amaze me

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ESFP: They have a very accepting nature and their ability to learn things fast is greatly under appreciated.
ISFJ: The shyest of all types, always willing to help
INFP: Their beautiful writing skills are really amazing

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Fe doms: Can read people very quickly and are great listeners

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ESTJ: Could offer me some stability and help me be more organized 
ISTJ: Same as above but will understand better my introversion
ISFJ: Good listeners and usually have great social skills


7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Introverted feelers

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENFP's, ENTP's, ESFP's and ESFJ's are hilarious

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ENTP's or any strong ti user 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I don't hate any type but the ones i get along the least are: INTJ's, ENTJ's, ISTP's and ESTP's


----------



## Adena

1) What is your MBTI type?
ESFJ
2) What is your gender?
Female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
NJs- for their determination. FJs- for their warmness. Generally- everyone!
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
Every type has lovely people!
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
SPs  They're my favorite kind of people.
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
SPs, again. They balance me out!
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Everyone! However, my closet friends are mostly SPs, a few ISXJs and one INFP.
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
EXTP! I know a couple of those and they're hilarious. 
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
No one in particular. Sometimes NFPs.
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
This question can only cause trouble! 

I'm sad to see so many people hate ESFJs. Come one guys, we're not that awful!


----------



## tanstaafl28

sidekicklover22 said:


> *QUESTIONNAIRE:* Try your BEST to list each MBTI type at least once!
> 
> 
> You can use a MBTI type _more_ than once
> You can have _more_ than one type for each answer!
> If, in all your attempts, a MBTI type does not fit into a category, make up your own _extra_ category for that type!
> Feel free to say WHY you choose a specific MBTI type for your answer!
> *But most importantly... HAVE FUN!  *​


​


> 1) What is your MBTI type?


ENTP


> 2) What is your gender?


Male



> 3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)


I don't look at people as their type. I look at them as people. 



> 4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?


I don't look at people as their type. I look at them as people. 



> 5) What type(s) are the most dateable?


Attraction, fun to talk with, open to experience. 



> 6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?


I married an ISTJ (I didn't know her type at the time). 



> 7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?


Any of them. It just depends. People are more than their type.



> 8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?



Same as above. 



> 9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?


I never typed anyone I was uncomfortable with. 



> 10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?


Same as above.


----------



## Maye

1) What is your MBTI type?
ISTJ

2) What is your gender?
female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ISTPs are so amazing to me. They are so grounded, so responsible, genuinely caring ect. 

INFJs for their ability to understand life and not, as they might put it, "give a ****" what others think about them-and genuinely. 

ESTJs: down to earth, real, calm

ISFPs wow me with their natural focus on the feelings of others

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
OMG ESTP! <3 
INFP
ESFJ
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Haven't dated (had a huge crush on an ESFP for a few years, though we wouldn't be the best match in my opinion)

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INFP, ESTP, ENFJ, ENTJ

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ISFJ, INFP, INTP, ESTP, INTJ, ENFP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH? 
ESFP, ENFJ, INFP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ISTP, ENTP (these are awesome types, Its just me personally, and I'm just awkward so of course I find it uncomfortable to be around all other types sometimes)

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
None


----------



## Suchi i Frutta

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFP

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTPs:they are so inventive and crazy

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ISFJ and ISFP

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENFP,INTP,

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ISTP,ISTJ,ESTP,ENFP,ENFJ,ENTJ,INFJ or other INFP


7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
I can have easy ties of friendship with INTP. 

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENFP and ENTP.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
A bit with INTJ and ESFJ(the type of my parents :laughing 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I cannot stand ESTJ and ESTP males(while the females are awesome).Additionaly I found ESFP(both sexes) too shallow and fuzzy.
But for all these types,there will always be exceptions.


----------



## Kyora

1) What is your MBTI type?

Probably ISFJ (70%sure)

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
Hum, good question  
I don't really know I respect all types I think... 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
my friends types (I haven't encountered all types)
ENFP, ENTP, ENTJ/INTJ.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

INTP and ENTP I have a thing for them apparently 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
None... I don't really want to get married :/ I will get married only if my partner wants it.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ENFP, INFP, ENTP, INTP, ENTJ/ INTJ (the friend I love most is a ENTJ and I love her)

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENFP and ENTP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
x 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
x

I don't really know the MBTI of the people I dislike... there is only 3 of them, 3 girls but I don't think it's because of their MBTI... they just were mean to me for a long time (one for 13 years now...)


----------



## yellowbarber

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
INTJ
*2) What is your gender?*
Male
*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
ENTJ because they are decisive and they get their shit done. What I believe differs an ENTJ from an INTJ (besides the extraversion) which I envy from them is that they don't think twice and just get it done. There were a lot of times, although not really important, where I thought too much and lost the chance.
INFP because of their creativity in imagining stuff.
*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
Probably INFP because usually this type compliments to my interests or ISTJ because of how structured they are and I like how their Fi works 
*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
Never dated anyone and I'm not the type of person who would have a variety of romantic relationships but in the dating process, I would probably prefer an INFP. I just think many experiences can be experienced with an INFP but I don't know that for sure, anything could happen with anyone.
An ENFP type could work but I don't know how their type works because I haven't encountered a single one of them (or I'm just blind).
*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
INFP or ISTJ
*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
It's not in the type that makes one compatible as friends but I think ExFJ's are fun in non-academic stuff and Te dominant users are great in specific topics. Also, dependable people make good friends.
*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
INxJ and ENxJ for bawdy/dry/morbid humor. Things like "you laugh to this and you're going to hell" are the range of my humor.
*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
Dominant Se Extroverts and some ESFJ's. In a lot of aspects, I just can't seem to ride with them.
*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
Show-offs who aren't even adept in what they are showing off. If they know what they are bragging, then I don't have a problem with them but it rarely happens. In what I noticed, usually these types are ESTP's, ESTJ's and some ENTJ's.


----------



## Jenko

I like reading this thread

Reminding that this is all speculations and generalisations, individuality counts!


----------



## Jenko

Retsu said:


> Wow, you must have a lot of issues with many people to just hate every single SJ... :v
> I'm going to take this as satire.


I thought the same, I guess I'm changing my ''Hate Types'' to INFJ, specially males!


----------



## daud2001

I rarely browse about other MBTI type other than mine (true introvert), so I can't post many Feeler

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTP

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTP, they're relatable enough but have extraversion to make them look awesome
ESTP, (according to generalization) they're just like ENTP but minus the N, which mostly okay
ENTJ and INTJ, everytime I see them in fiction, they're so unforgetable
ISTJ, for their high loyalty, dedication, and especially honesty

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENTP, I think the other answers already explain it

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
I don't date

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENFJ and ENTJ, different but not too different

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
All rationals, because of similiarities

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTP, my most hilarious friends seem to be that and I'm pretty hilarious according to myself when I socialize
ESTP too, maybe

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTJ and ESFJ, I find them too questioning and uncomfortable

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ESTJ fits "cannot stand" and "dislike" but not "respect"
ESFJ: too warm


----------



## AliceKettle

1) What is your MBTI type? 
ISFP (The Artist)

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) 
I probably admire INFJs and ENFJs the most because they are dreamers and doers at the same time, who are able to use their Ni dom in accordance with their Fe aux for the greater good.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
I don't really base love on MBTI type, but I'd say the most adorable are P types because they are playful and not afraid to be kids every now and then. 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable? I don't know because I don't have much experience with dating, but I'd say any Fi Dom or aux users because they are sensitive to be there for you when you want them to, but also understanding of when you just want to be alone. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry? 
ENFP, ENFJ, ESFJ, ISFP, INFJ, INFP, ISFJ.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends? INFPs, ISFPs, ENFPs, ESFPs, ISFJs, INFJs, ESFJs, ENFJs

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH? ESTPs, ENTPs, ISFPs, ENFPs, ESFPs, INFPs, INTPs, ISTPs

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with? ENTJs, INTJs, ISTJs, ESTJs. Basically any types that are logical rule followers and really organized and serious.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I don't dislike or disrespect any type that has a good grasp on all of their type functions, but sometimes the shallowness of immature ESFPs gets to me, and I tend to get annoyed with the logical by the book mentality of Ti or Te Dom/aux types that aren't in touch with the feeling side of their personalities. Also, any Fe, Te, Se or Ne type (usually when it's their dominant fiction, and the other aspects of their type is not developed) that is obsessed with getting attention, and gets clingy around people constantly.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
INFJ

*2) What is your gender?*
Male

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
INTJs can be so abrasive, but I like them, because they're a challenge. It's a challenge to prove yourself to be good enough in the eyes of an INTJ but once you do they're great people to learn from and teach in equal measure. INTPs are also very interesting because of the sorts of things they like to think about.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
My NF bros and hoes. <3

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
I don't know. Anyone who is passionate about much of the same stuff I am; or at least, is able to appreciate, instead of dismiss, my passion. I don't really think type comes into it much. I suppose I would vaguely prefer an intuitive over a sensor, but I can't say for sure.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
I don't want to marry anybody.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
Other NFs, ESFJs, ESFPs, ISFPs, ISTPs, and some NTs.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
Sensors can be an awful lot of fun, because they think about and do things that I would never, ever, conceive of, even in my wildest of dreams. I find a lot of pleasure in watching sensors use their creativity in physical ways. It's different to how I and other intuitives use our creativity.

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
I'm a little on-edge around ESTPs. I find it hard to trust them initially, INFJs are known for having trust issues, but it's especially magnified for me with ESTPs. I would generally not seek out an ESTP one-on-one. I have no problems with ESTPs if I am not facing them alone, though.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
SJs can be a bit overwhelming. I am also sometimes irritated by immature/arrogant NTs.


----------



## Vox

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENTP.

2) What is your gender?
F

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
NTJs: I love that they tend to be very assured of themselves, or at the very least seem to me be very decisive and can direct their energy easily and well. And...
TJs: I like to tease out their personal sides because they are incredibly guarded. It's a slow process, but it means that they can hold my interest for that much longer. I like STJs for a similar reason as what I listed for NTJs, but they do tend to be a little less decisive, I think.
NFJs: I like that they are so incredibly conscious and considerate of other people. I have and will continue to learn a lot from them.
IFPs: I admire their conviction. They're assured of themselves in a very different way compared to TJs, but it's just as strong.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
Love? ENPs. "Adore"...Not a word I would use.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
At the moment I'm primarily interested in NTJs...

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Uh...NTJs. _Maybe _an ESTJ.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
NPs, FJs. I enjoy ESPs too.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
NTs, some FJs.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ISJs can be difficult sometimes. Some FPs rub me the wrong way.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Eh...None, really. Some types are more likely to annoy me, but I enjoy every one of them in some way.

Have you listed each type?
No, I'm missing ISTP. I haven't met many and I don't really know what to think of them (might just be neutral on them), so that's probably why.


----------



## sebastien

1. ENTJ

2. Male

3. I think type alone is not enough for me to admire a person, as admiration is one of the rarest things for me to feel toward others. I high high standards for intelligence, political views, physical strength and general attitude. I think successful NT types are the most admirable, although XSTPs, especially ISTPs, can also fit the bill. ESTJs can fit too, as can INFPs, who are generally my favorite feelers. 

4. I think every type can be attractive in their own way. The ways people can be attractive vary. There are people I get along with intellectually, which are usually INTJs, INTPs, ENTJs, ISTPs and occasionally ENTPs or ENFPs. Then there are types who are complimentary to my own personality, which for me are ISFJs, ISTJs, ESTJs, ISTPs and INFPs. Finally there are types I have argumentative chemistry with. The kind of couple that would be in a romantic comedy, except with fewer reconciliations. Those types are ENFJs, INFJs, ISFJs, ESFPs, ESTPs, ISFPs and sometimes ESFJs. I noticed I mentioned every type here so i'll boil it down: Types I find attractive(generally): XSTPs, XNTPs and XNTJs.

5. Basically what i'm attracted to, but again, type doesn't even cover 10% of the criteria. Anyway, XNTJs, XSTPs and XNTPs. Those are in order of our relationship quality. Perceivers can cause me mild irritation, because they can be flighty and messy. This is especially true of XNTPs. The only other reason XSTPs trump XNTPs is that they have similar interaction and problem solving methods to XNTJs and they generally appreciate a bit of cleanliness which they won't immediately destroy in favor of comfort. 

6. Again, way more criteria than type, but probably an XNTJ or XSTP. Maybe an XNTP.

7. Usually XNTPs, XNTJs, XNFPs or XSTJs. XSTPs can be good to if they're using their hypothetical side in combination with their physical side, for example working on engineering or something else intellectual yet physical. I know those are pretty huge stereotypes for XSTPs but they're stereotypes for a reason. 

8. Depends on what you mean by laugh. If you mean laugh at, then it could be and probably has been any of them. If you mean types that are funny, probably XNTPs, XSTPs, ENTJs and when they loosen up INTJs. 

9. I find it difficult to talk to XSTJs, because they often misunderstand a lot of my jokes, metaphors and ideas. I'm much less uptight about rules than they are, mostly because I see multiple scenarios and choose the best one for me and they just stick to the rules. ESTJs are better than ISTJs in this regard. 

10. Usually XSFJs or ISTJs. They're sticklers for the rules. XSFPs aren't my favorite either, because in my opinion they're often a bit empty headed. 

Yeah, I think that's about it. If you're reading this remember not to judge others based on it, because these are mostly drawn from my personal experiences and theoretical knowledge about the types and not actual studies.


----------



## StarFollowed

1) What is your MBTI type?

Infp

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
I respect NTJs for their logical views and ability to get things done. <3

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
Enfps, Infjs, Entjs 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

For me personally, NTJs. :kitteh:

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Same as above!! :kitteh: <3 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

Other intuitives!!! and xSFPs. 

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

NTs -- They are so blunt and it's so funny because it's so different. ))

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

Xsfjs 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Same as above.

<3 this questionnaire!!!!


----------



## castigat

Sure, why not.

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
ENTP

*2) What is your gender?*
agender

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
NTs, because bias. There are the entertainers, the cerebral thinkers and the 'motherfucker I will get shit done and do not get in my way' ones. (Self-explanatory.) All types have their advantages; I probably favor NT because I am one.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
ENTP _lmao
_Can't help it, we're great.
Regardless of type, I like fun people who are also thoughtful and can hold a conversation.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
N/A

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
N/A

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
all

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
depends on their humor. actually, depends on mine, since I can laugh at _anything._

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
I have a hard time with INFPs—not because of stereotype, necessarily, but because there's always been a point in time when we hit a subject that our judging functions clash on and it causes a _lot_ of problems because a good number of INFPs I've met start closing off the minute you get too aggressive (and I don't mean combative) with your debate.

I can still socialize with anyone pretty easily, but it's a trend that I end up getting in the most friendship-breaking debates with INFPs because our values clash too much (and I mean literally _every_ friendship, or 90% at least). It's understandable given the functions.

edit: I suppose to take the bent off of INFPs, my beef is with anyone that defaults to an irrational view (which is not exclusive to INFPs; I've met _a lot_ of rational INFPs) when someone disagrees with them. This isn't an INFP thing in my experience, but I have gotten a lot of INFP-oriented times when I'm being blunt in my communication—but not in my thought—and whatever type they are, they take an unhealthy reaction to it and think I'm attacking them. (I understand they were probably unhealthy or looped, so *technically, I dislike unhealthy INFPs.*)

Maybe it would do well for me to fine tune my approach in that case, but I just cannot stand when people inject emotion (again, not exclusive to INFPs) into literally anything.

An example of this would be moral issues. I have my own personal code, but I don't think morals actually exist outside of the subjective experience, which does _not_ ride well with more ethically-inclined types.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
none. If you want to be technical, INFP gives me a hard time for aforementioned reasons, but that is nowhere near disliking or disrespecting them. I never even think about their type until after we've disagreed on something apparently integral to their ~being~ and I realize they shared the same exact functional properties of the past people I've disagreed with. lol


----------



## JusticeBreaker

1) What is your MBTI type?

INTJ master race

2) What is your gender?

M

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

xNTJ. Because they make games fun--are hard to deal with, which is fun

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

ENTP's. You sneaky little madhatter

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

INTP's seems good. ISTJ's if willing to follow orders without making too much questions. ENTP's are fun too

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

ISTJ seems plausible; INTP too

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

xNFx. You can read 'em easily

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

F-doms are easy to play with; and ENTP's behavior is fun to watch

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

There isn't really one

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

It's more of the individual rather than the type


----------



## orihara

_1) What is your MBTI type?_

entp

_2) What is your gender?_

biologically female

_3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)_

enfj. unlike their si>ne counterpart they have quite the fe manipulation skills and not only for stupid si related reasons but they can be used for evil and if you get on their bad side say bye to your reputation in the neighbourhood susan, the knife in your back is also a gift. you're welcome. 

wouldn't mess with them unless there's an actual good reason behind, they can be dangerous if they know how to ti.

_4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?_

introverted thinkers (except istjs) are adorable tbh

_5) What type(s) are the most dateable?_

estp, enfj? maybe entj but that depends

_6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?_

can you eat marriage

i wouldn't but hypothetically speaking, te doms/intj for financial stability purposes.

_7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?_

enfx maybe? they're easy to talk to and not boring usually. if i wanna go out se doms and istps though.
_
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?_

ne doms. se>ni properly used can be quite clever. i'm rather fond of intx sense of humour even though it's a bit awkward sometimes.

_9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?_

how are stjs thinking types at all. fi doms or any fi users that has too much of it, really. all of them are annoying but sfjs not as much since they have FE to understand they gotta shut up sometimes.

_10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?_

fi doms, how do they make a life. 

infjs are like the ultimate failure. you have enfjs with acceptable fe>ti and intjs that can make sense out of something so subjective as introverted intuition but if you mix the worst traits of those types you get an infj and that's honestly the saddest thing.


----------



## Malandro

*1) What is your MBTI type?*

ESFP

*2) What is your gender?*

Girl/Woman

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*

ENTJ - Because they are just so... HARD. In the British meaning of the term before Yanks take it out of context and make it an innuendo XD ENTJ use all my favourite functions (wink) in what I deem the most effective order. They literally have them ordered so they're more like a boss than the person who gets ignored despite having valid points. Like, Te is great and so is Se and that makes them a step up from ESTPs in my book because they don't use Te XD

ESTP - Like us, but with more kick. Depending on how strong their Fe is, they can be those loveable but kinda arseholey characters. Like ESFPs, but more brutal. More... I dunno, just more something that makes them cool.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*

Love? Adore?.... ESFPs? Seriously though, I don't know how to answer this one XD I don't love or adore any type in particular. I admire, but don't adore.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*

I'm really cocky, but ESFPs are most 'dateable' but then ESTPs are more 'desireable'. When it comes to actually dating, other ESFPs would be great, but when it comes to who you actually want as your date, ESTPs.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*

Ewww... Okay... I'm not really the 'marriage' type, but then I am only 17 XD The 'ewww' was a Brummie pronunciation of a thoughtful 'ohhhh' XD

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*

All of them :tongue:

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*

INTPs, ENFPs, ENTPs and ESTPs, though it's usually for all the wrong reasons 

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*

Basically, all the introverted types. Not like uncomfortable uncomfortable, but I like somebody to match my verbal chattiness. When I feel like I'm the only one talking all the time, I get tired. Only a select few are allowed to just hear me talking, no newbies  I usually manage to get most introverts to open up, but there's always that one stubborn INTJ who's functions I understand too well and vice versa and we end up giving each other those lightning tension eyes 

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*

No types man. Seriously, I don't get how you can hate or even dislike a type. My least favourite function is probably Ni, and that functions has saved my arse countless times


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I literally got banned yesterday for voicing my opinion on different MBTI types, but I'm going to do this anyways because surveys are fun.

*
1) What is your MBTI type? *

INFP
*
2) What is your gender? *

Confused.
*
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? *

INTPs because when you look into their eyes, you can see the end of the universe.
*
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? *

Isn't that the same as the question above? I guess any kind of xxTP because they're witty.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*

IxFPs because they're the most tolerant of everybody.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*

IxFJs because they're good at doing housework.
*
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*

IxFPs for the same reason that they're dateable.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*

xxTPs for the same reason that I love them.
*
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*

xxxJs especially xSxJs because they're mean.
*
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*

ISTJs because they're what society wants everybody to be.


----------



## AdroElectro

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENFP

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTJ, because they get shit done. I just THINK about getting shit done, or if I actually begin something I end up getting distra- OOH SHINY!

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INTPs. Everything about INTPs is adorable.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
I'm a failure when it comes to dating. I've had the most success with an ISFJ, so I'll just put that.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Any type. It depends on the individual.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INFPs by far make the best friends.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
NFs and INTPs.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
none

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
none


----------



## metaphor

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFP 

2) What is your gender?
Female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTP - 
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
For me, probably ENXP. 
All my closest friends happen to be one of those two types. I must be really drawn to the Ne. 
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENTP, ENFP, ENFJ. 
Seem to get along really well with those types. But I think I'd be open to marry any. At the end of the day, I think it comes down to the person. 
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INFP (maybe I'm a bit biased ha) but I've also noticed that other INFPs tend to be really sweet and caring. Always there to lend a shoulder when a friend needs it. 
ENFJ - So caring and emotionally expressive
ENFP - Same as ENFJ, and hysterical
ENTP - Funny, caring, 
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENFJs and ENXP's. 
It HAS to be the Ne. for the most part. 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
I'm not exactly uncomfortable any type but I find it a bit harder to connect with ESTJ's for example. Or ISTJ's. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
None


----------



## Bugs

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
ENTP
*2) What is your gender?*
Male
* 3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
I respect individuals , not types. 
* 4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
People I care about span a whole range of types.
*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
IxFJ, INTJ
* 6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
All types but theoretically IxFJ, INTJ.
*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
NTs and SJs
* 8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
I crack myself up


----------



## AlpineSandow

1. ISTP
2. Male
3. Admiration based on typing is rather rude.
4. ^
5. IxFJ, ENFJ, INTx
6. ^
7. All types are fine.
8. ^


----------



## Tsubaki

1) What is your MBTI type?

ESTJ

2) What is your gender?

Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

I really look up to ESTPs and ESFPs.
They have such a spontanity and are still able to manage everything perfectly fine.
I also like INTPs, because their way of thinking is very interesting to me.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

ESTPs and xSFJs. As I said, I really admire ESTPs and I don't know why, but I have some kind of mutual understanding with xSFJs

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

ESTJs, ESFJs and ISTJs for stability, ESFPs or ESTPs for fun :3

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

ESTJ, ESFJ or ESTP.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

ESTJs and ESFJs because they always know, what I need and we have a really good synergy.
And my best friend is an ISFJ, who I will never let go, because she's awesome and I couldn't imagine a better friend.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

ESFPs, ESFJs, sometimes ISFPs, INTPs or ESTJs ^^

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

I'm generally uncomfortable around almost all NFs and NTs (an exeption is the INTP)
I just don't like their logic and they seem extremely confusing to me... I don't know, they seem to me, like they have a different kind of brain, which makes me very uncomfortable.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

I have a slight problem with ENFJs, because although they can be really nice, their motives and just how they act in general makes me aggressive. (I experienced them as "oh so concerned for others", while just randomly talking about my secrets and then blaming me for telling them. Also, I feel like walking on thin ice when talking to them, because they get mad and sulk so easily)
Then, there's the ENTJ, which is just extremely unsympathetic to me (too much Ni, I don't know...)
Oh, and I don't like INFP men... They feel so special and get so extremely confused, when I try to explain something to them, which doesn't match with what they came up with.


----------



## Daniellekk

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENXP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INTJs as they are so intelligent, focused and always one step ahead and ENTJ's as they are good leaders

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ESTP and ESFP because they live in the moment and bring me into it too as well as being adventurous


5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
INTP or ISTP, intelligent and mysterious

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ISFP, ESTP

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ESTP, INFP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ESFP, ENTP, ESTP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
Depends on my mood. INFP is sometimes too deep and I can be a little harsh and dark humoured and ISTJ because their rules and details drive me nuts

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ESTJs and ISTJs. ESTJ's are overbearing and bullish, they seem completely unaware of possibilities and don't understand that I have to do things MY way. ISTJs, I'm not sure if this is a general thing about ISTJ's or if its because im thinking of one person in particular. He's intelligent and hardworking, which is respectable but he's so closed to other ideas and alternative methods. He learns textbooks (really well i might say) and churns them and it drives me insane when I say one thing thats a different phrasing or angle from the textbook and he tells me I'm wrong or goes "uh huh...maybe..". He also doesnt appreciate my humour. I dont appreciate after ive made a sharp, cutting remark, someone saying "well, dont you think thats a bit offensive". Argh. He's a nice chap really and I didn't mean to hate on him so much, we're just very different


----------



## elsaaa

1) What is your MBTI type?
infj
2) What is your gender?
female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
enfps. they are so fun to be around and they have pure hearts
intps they are really mature and never let u down 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
infjs.enfps.enfjs.intps

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
don't know :/
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
infjs 
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
enfps enfjs intps esfps
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
enfps 
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
entjs
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
well i can't say a definite type but sometimes infps annoy me lol nothing personal although


----------



## NeFiLia

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENFP
2) What is your gender?
Female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

ENFP- Because we are just awesome  brave in life, and we bring good feelings, ideas and images to people 
ESFJ- Their persistence and firmity on decisions while still being accommodating to everyone, idk it's kind of a double sword but Iadmire it when its good 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFP - Because they are so good at growing themselves, they stick to what they believe fiercely and they are just so unique and authentically cute, all that and they are still silly, somehow openminded about abstract things, thoughts and similar to me
INFJ, Because they are so very intense and expressive, they are openminded, and they come up with really original ideas, they just always find the answers I didn't. I like their brain.
ENTP, I love their brain too, just to hear them talk its entertaining.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
In general, hmm probably ESFJ, ISFJ, ENFJ, not for me, but in the general concept of dating.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INFP, INFJ, ENTP, ENFP (sorry couldnt do different ones)

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INFP, ISFJ, ESFJ, ISTJ, ESTP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTP, ESTP, INTJ, INFJ, INTP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ISTP, ENFJ, INTJ (not much, but soemtimes), ENTJ, ESTJ (sorry ESTJs but you guys are just not my type at all), ISTJ (sometimes)

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ESTJ, ENTJ

I think I got all of them?


----------



## Morn

sidekicklover22 said:


> *QUESTIONNAIRE:* Try your BEST to list each MBTI type at least once!
> 
> 
> You can use a MBTI type _more_ than once
> You can have _more_ than one type for each answer!
> If, in all your attempts, a MBTI type does not fit into a category, make up your own _extra_ category for that type!
> Feel free to say WHY you choose a specific MBTI type for your answer!
> *But most importantly... HAVE FUN! *​


1) What is your MBTI type?
INTJ
I like my type. We are straight forward, efficient and capable. We aspire to live for the future and big picture.


2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INTP - Super smart

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFP - Delightfully insane

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
INFJ - IN_Js all tend to be complicated outcasts yet can understand each other well.
ISTJ - Dependable, reliable
ISTP - Interesting and technical

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INFJ
INTP

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INTP
INTJ

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENFP
INTP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ENTJ - I feel they are difficult to trust, always looking to dominate and win whatever it takes. And the type most difficult to manage and handle.
They're annoyingly similar to us, yet more aggressive and less principled.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

ESFJ, ISFJ - Touchy feely, always in need of emotional interaction. Drives one insane.



> *Have you listed each type?*
> 
> Its important to understand that, _because_ of our different personalities, every person has a different perspective on how they view another MBTI Type! Common like/dislike, attraction/avoidance patterns can be found between people of certain types, and my goal is to discover what those _are _using a large amount of evidence & reference! *Thank You for your contribution! *


No I have not.


----------



## Fallada

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
INFP

*2) What is your gender?*
Female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/ respect the most? (Why?)*
ISTPs. Just because there was no ISTP which I didn't admire since I know MBTI. I blame my dad - he's the most amazing person ever. Truly selfless, very clever and very much fun talking to. Furthermore, almost always calm. Knows what to do. Isn't afraid of many things. Very practical. Yeah, I love him.
ISFJs. They seem to be as creative as me. And, my mom. She struggles a bit with... things, is overly emotional and so on... and we have our fights... but in the end, I'm really, really glad to have her. 
ISTJs. I know two who are such loyal sweethearts. Furthermore, very emotional stable, what I value in people.

*4) What type(s) do you love/ adore?*
ESFPs. They are just... so different and cute and light-hearted and fun and idontknow. I always really want them to be my friends but I'm just too shy and introverted to make a move. I mean, they make moves, sometimes, but I... mess up. 
ENFJs. Because I think my sister is one and, aww. Everyone likes her. (She could be a ESFJ, though.) Very extroverted, very understanding and empathetic, very innocent. The very opposite of the manipulative bastard stereotype of Fe-doms - she really doesn't abuse her power.
ENTPs. They are the one's I fall in love with in movies/ books. (Badass.) (Though the one's who now come in my mind are all secretly sweethearts, haha) (Yes, and I so, SO love their humor. And this nerd thing.)
INTJs. I like sarcastic, honest people with clear minds.
INFJs, I guess. Even if I sometimes get a little bit annoyed by a few one's in the internet, because there is this superior bulls*it going on. But, of course, most of them are very nice.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
All of the intuitive types, really. ISFPs, too.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/ want to marry?*
INXJ, ISTP, ENXX (But first and foremost, someone who loves me just for who I am.)

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
XXFP, ISXJ, INXJ

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
XNXP, EXFJ, ESXP (It's not difficult to make me laugh, so, yeah.)

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
XNTPs? It's an enneagram 5 issue, I think. There is this intellectual arrogance I can't stand. (Because I secretly am intellectual agorrant, too, and it's so easy to feel like a loser after i talked to them. ... Yeah, afterwards, I always have the feeling they don't like me and that's... bad.) <- Please keep in mind that this is only my personal experience and maybe completely unrelated to MBTI and that I'm aware of that.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/ dislike/ respect?*
Haha, well. I quote Andy Warhol: "I've never met a person I couldn't call a beauty." So, that's it.


----------



## Aiura

Interesting reading.


----------



## Pocis

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFP
2) What is your gender?
femaly
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ESTJ for they have all the opposite strengths
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ESFPs are very easy to love
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENFP, ESTJ
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ESTJ
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Any type can make.
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
The same.
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
I do not have one specific type for that.
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Same.


----------



## PineappleNotBanana

1) What is your MBTI type?
Enfp
2) What is your gender?
F
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENFJ, INFJ. They are much much more organised than I am and it is beautiful.
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
xNxx. INTUITIVES ARE COOL, DAMN.
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
The xNxx who adore me.
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
xNxx
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
xNxx
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
My INTJ father makes me laugh so many times with his logic.
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESFJ, ESTP, ESTJ, (ENTJ, sometimes)
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ESTP ESFJ


----------



## Karolina

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
INTJ

*2) What is your gender?*
female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
INTP because they're so insightful + some intelligent ESTPs because they're practical and just do the thing

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
INTJ, INTP

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
definitely a Thinking type, mostly IxTP

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
ESTP, ISTP, ENTP, INTP, ESTJ, ISTJ

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
I don't have friends, but I have a great time with my ISTP boyfriend and I once really liked an INFJ man

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
ISTP, INTP, sometimes ESFJ (but their sense of humour is often annoying)

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
ESFP, ISFP, some xSTPs and some ESFJs

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
I don't like SF types, especially the ESFJs and ESFPs, because they aren't willing (or don't have the capacity) to speak about topics I find important and unless they have to deal with a particular problem, they never want to be serious


----------



## Angina Jolie

Ok, let's see

1) What is your MBTI type?
*XNFP*

2) What is your gender?
*Female*

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
*I respect all types. I respect the differences*

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
*Somehow I always have a warm feeling for infp's and intp's*

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*Anyone has the potential I would like to think. But it seems like: NTs; STJs; INFJs: have the most potential for me.*

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
*Same answer as above.*

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
*ESFJs, INFPs, ENTPs. I don't have enough experience with other types in friendships, but these stand out to me.*

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
*INTPs, ENTP, ENFPs, ESFPs. On here some INFJs have an uncanny humor, NTJs too. Actually, I think anyone has the potential again.*

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*ISFJs and STPs in real life. *

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
*No one.*


----------



## roly poly

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFJ

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
Mature INTJs are the creme dela creme to me. Their intellects, values and stability combined really inspire me. 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INTP, ISFP

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Meh

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INTJ

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
People who have similar interests to me and can therefore hold an interesting conversation with me and make me laugh and have fun and have stuck by me through thick and thin. Such types have been INTP, ISTP, ISFP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTP, INTP. ESFPs can be pretty funny too, but not quite as funny as the NTPs. 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ENFP

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ENFP


----------



## MademoiselleVee

Before I start, I'm going to note that I've never met an INFJ, nor have I - to my knowledge - ever met another INFP. I know at least one person who I'm at least acquainted with from all the other types. 

1) What is your MBTI type?

INFP

2) What is your gender?

F

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

ENTP, INTP, ENFP, INFP. I love Ne in a person - that dreamy, electric air. They're never subdued, and always themselves. 

ISFP. The most underrated MBTI type, in my opinion. 

ISTJ. Though I don't understand them, I realise the world wouldn't function without them. 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

All N types except ENFJ. I struggle with their strong Fe and enthusiasm. 

Also, ESFP and ISTP. 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

ENTJ, INTJ. So sexy. 

INTP, INFP. Familiar, interesting. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

See above. 

More than any of them, though, INTJ. 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

Any of them, if you give them a chance. In my life, my closest friends have been: ENFP, INTJ and ISFJ. 

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

INTX - Inside jokes, intellectualism. The kind of black humour I love. 
ENXP - Always really self-aware. 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

I have a horrendously hard time around the two really prominent ESFJs in my life. It's like chalk and cheese with them; I can't stand how traditional they are, how they sacrifice personality and individual thought to comply with familial expectations, their overly safe attitude to everything, their perceptions of slights or criticisms where none were meant, their possessiveness, judgmentalism... the list could go on :tongue:

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

I wouldn't say that I "cant stand" or disrespect any type - I take it on an individual basis - but anyone I've ever met in life that I've really disliked have been: 

ESFJ, ESTJ and ENFJ. 

In other words,extroverted judgers with the exception of ENTJs, who I've always loved.


----------



## 318138

1) What is your MBTI type?
*INFP-T*

2) What is your gender?
*Female*

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
*I admire ESFPs, they know how to have fun*

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
*I used to adore my sister when she was ESFP.*

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
*Errr... Have to say ESFP again. Or maybe ENFP*

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
*ENFP or ESFP, for me*

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
*My closest friends are ESFP, ISFJ and ENFJ. *

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
*ESFP by far.*

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*Probably ISTJ. I always feel uncomfortable around other Introverts (both of us would be waiting for the other person to initiate conversation) and Thinkers always make me feel uncomfortable. I also feel wary and sometimes uncomfortable around ESFJ only because my mum is one. XD*

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
*I cannot stand Thinkers. No offence, but thinkers to me are like programmed robots who are so overruled by logic, truth, and cold hard facts that they do not take into consideration of other's feelings. Thinkers can't stand me either, as they think I'm so controlled by emotions I can't face facts. Recently there's this news where a French father tells his son that the flowers people are putting up around Paris will protect them from ISIS. It's obvious that flowers cannot physically protect people. But Feelers get the message that the father is just trying to comfort his son. Meanwhile all the Thinkers are criticizing the father for not telling his son the truth. (for goodness sake Thinkers the son is like 4 years old let him keep his innocence!)
But while I can't stand them I still have respect for Thinkers. *


----------



## WeirderThanYou

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENTP-T
2) What is your gender?
Female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INFJs because they're tactful, sensitive, they have their shit together (organized and whatnot), they are generally well liked and are emotionally intelligent (ENTPs may be said to have some of the highest IQ scores, but we definitely lack EQ), even if they're turbulent in nature.
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
I can't pick... you've got to love something about all of them!
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
I don't know... Anything but sentinel... and preferably either an intuitive or a thinker, but that doesn't HAVE to be the case.
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INTJ,INFP,INFJ,ISFP etc... Preferably an introvert, though it isn't a must, and again not a sentinel.
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
xNTPs, diplomats (INFJs only apply after the long process of cracking open their shell), and explorers except for ESFPs, maybe, though ISFJs are awesome as long as they aren't too emotional.
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
I'm usually the one making people laugh, but I do like other ENTPs as well as xSTPs and ENFxs.
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ISTJs... the silent judgers who give me a sick feeling in my stomach.
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I will never judge a person based on my past experiences with similar types, but as a whole I've always disliked sentinels (Maybe it's because that's what half of my despicable family is...?) Most xSTJs I've had to interact with have been extremely judgmental, the difference being their individual approaches. The extraverted ones are the kinds who, if picked to be a part of the jury for a murder trial of an innocent man, will condemn the man too the death penalty before the trial even begins. ISTJs are the silent judgers, which makes me feel sick to my stomach. Either way, they try to sound smarter than they really are (which isn't much anyway). ESFJs are bitchy unless they're super assertive and generally can't comprehend a word of what I say. ISFJs are the only ones who I've actually had more than a handful of decent experiences with. They are quite intelligent and unconditionally caring, but they care about feelings and morals way too much (hi mom), though that's probably my fault as I'm frequently told that I have none.

The reason why I don't like sentinels in a relationship is because they're too conventional, traditional and they seem to have no wanderlust or intuitive curiosity whatsoever. I've met a few really nice ones so I'm not trying to discriminate.


----------



## komm

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
*INTP*

*2) What is your gender?*
Male

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
I don't respect type,I respect people. But If I have to choose one type.. it would be *INTJ* because they live an independent life,they are good at planning strategies,know how to speak(charisma) and by their attitude they gives the impression that they are dignified of respect.
I also respect: ENTJ,ESTJ,ISTP

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
*ISTP* because they know how to not take things too seriously and they are practical.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
I don't really know what do you mean by "dateable". I will say *ENFP* because they are friendly with everyone.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
Don't know how to answer this question,I want to marry with a person,not with a type.
But I can say what type I wouldn't want to marry: *ISFJ* because they tend to deal with small things in life,and I want big things in life.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
*ENTP* because I can have a funny idea and ENTP would make it happen just in 2 seconds 
Others wonderful friends: ENTJ,INTJ,INFP,ESTJ,ENFJ

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
*ESTJ* because they try so hard.
Also.. ENTP,INTJ,INTP

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
*ISTJ* because they are workaholics and "traditionsaholics".
Also: ESTP,INFJ(sometimes)

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
ESTP,ISFJ.


----------



## lavendersnow

1) What is your MBTI type?

INFJ

2) What is your gender?

Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

If I could chose to be any other type, I'd probably be an ENFJ. Myself but extroverted, I think my life would be easier.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

ISFJ (my mother is one, love her guardian/protector instincts), ENFP (really attractive and exciting in a partner)

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

ENFP for sure, I think I've met one and I really admired him. Would love to meet another. Only issue is they were a tiny bit immature and fickle, never could have worked as I need long-term and saftey with a partner. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

ENFP <3
Would be willing to go for an ENTP also, INFJ like myself or an ISFJ, maybe INFP. Anyone who makes me feel loved, comfortable and brings me out of my very introverted self.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

So far, both my best friends have tested ENTPs and as I don't keep many people close to me I'm sure that's a testament to our compatability as friends. Also INFJs and ENFPs. I need someone who is willing to open up to me and talk deeply, I can't do superficial.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

ENTPs and ENFPs.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

All of the people I've had the hardest time around have been INTJs. But I don't want to write them all off as the same since that's not fair. Either it has been a coincidence, or (and I'm open to the possibility) perhaps I'm doing something wrong with them. Either way, they've all been obvious INTJs and we have gotten along civilly but I really didn't enjoy their comapny. I found they were all too Te dominant and stubborn. 

Otherwise, I don't know if I've ever met an ESTP but the risk-prone behaviour, unstructured and defiant nature of their personalities is extremely off-putting. I need saftey, reliability and structure. I don't mind spontaneity but I need some kind of order in my life. And I'm not a fan of upholding traditions for the sake of being traditional so ISTJ.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

Again, don't want to throw anyone under the bus but INTJ or ESTP. For me, anyone who is Te dominant and uncompromising with feelings is going to make me stear clear of them. I also can't deal with liars, inauthenticity and someone as quiet as myself.


----------



## MaggieMay

1) What is your MBTI type?:
INFJ

What is your gender?:
Female.

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?):
INTJ. 
They are very knowledgeable, intelligent, logical, and caring (but it isn't smothering). Whenever I meet someone of this type, I am instantly at ease, feel connected to them, and I enjoy conversation with them a great deal because they're so easy to thought-spar with. Their thoughts are informative while also going deeper than surface-level. The intuitive connection there just makes me feel they understand me (even if they don't haha). I like that they are forth-right and honest. I don't have to pry or wonder where they stand as much as other types. They also have a slightly demanding presence but it isn't arrogance, that draws me to them in a way that I can only explain as curiosity. I love minds that are questioning and that can draw me into their thought world, so to speak. I like listening to them talk and think out-loud. I haven't met an INTJ that I have not liked yet. 

I have many ISTJ/ISFJs in my life so I have learned to admire both because they are very loyal and attentive to those they love.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?:
INTJ, INFP, ENFJ, ISFJ, ISTJ.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?:
I have only dated an INTP (supposedly) and an ISFJ, so I don't feel I can properly assess and advise this question. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?:
I'm married to an ISFJ now. 

INTJ/ENTJ, INFP.
I find sensors are difficult to be extremely close with if you're not one yourself. Perhaps this is only my experience but I long for a mind that longs for mine and I find that, most often, with other intuitives.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?:
ISTJ, ISFJ, ESFJ, ENTP, INTJ, INFP.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?:
ESTJ, ISFJ (they're so lovable when they're awkward), ESFJ, ESTJ, INTJ, ISFP.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?:
ESTJ (my sister is ESTJ and we can quickly go from discussing to debating, she likes to shut discussions down quickly and that can bother me) and ESFPs (also in my immediate family) are incredibly difficult for me to be around because their energizer bunny likeness drains me. They're great for a big group of friends and are very friendly but I don't find the depth of conversation existent in the ones I know so I keep interactions short. 
ESTPs are very stubborn and less practical than I would've imagined. They don't listen to reason and aren't sensitive to the needs of others.
 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?:
ESTP, ESFP.
Although, again, these are just my experiences.


----------



## aquasoul

*1) What is your MBTI type?
*
ENFP

*2) What is your gender?*
Female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
INTP, ISTP high Ti users

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
Other NP's I just have the most in common with them.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
To me or in general. Personally, the artisans.
Generally ESFP's

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
One that loves me, any as long as they make me feel good.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
Perceivers are pretty non-judgemental and have a great laid-back attitude.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
ENTP, ESTP, ENFJ, INFP, INTP

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
ISFJ's, their demeanour scares me. I'm afraid i'll make them uncomfortable.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
Sadistic ESTJ's (normally they're lovely), ESFP's with bad Fi and INTJ's with superiority complexes.


----------



## KDoswald

1) What is your MBTI type?
ESFP

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
I have a lot of respect for INXX.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
I'm dating an INxP (no idea whether she's F or T)

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Um... for me? INxP! 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
I'm proposing to her next week, so same answer as above

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Any type can make good friends. I don't really make friends depending on their type.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
Pretty much every type. My INTJ roommate makes me laugh the most (yes I have a four letter opposite for a roommate.)

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
I find myself uncomfortable around judgers a little, but my roommate's helping me!

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
no type


----------



## sofa18

What is your MBTI type?
INFP

What is your gender?
Female

What types do you admire and respect the most? (Why?)
*INTJ*s I have complete admiration towards them there is one in my school that I love talking too we are both rather shy so we barley talk but when we do I am blown away by her originality, quick wit, and intelligence. 

What type(s) do you love/admire.
ENTPs, INTJs, ENFPs, INFJs, ENFJs, INTPs. All Ns really. But also *ISFPs* attention to detail is superb. 

What types seem most datable?
I would love to date and *INTJ* or an *ENTP*. Wait I can't leave out *ENFJs*.

Whats type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Same as above.

What type(s) make wonderful friends?
I am really close to an *INFJ*, *ENFJ*, *ISFJ*, *INFP* and an *ENFP*.

What type(s) make you LAUGH?
It doesn't take much to make me laugh but *ENTPs* and *ENFPs* always know how to crack me up.

What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
*ESTJs* and *ENTPs*. Although I am worming up to my *ENTJ* acquaintance.

What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I have no hostility agains any type because I view mbti as precise stereotypes of the people with the type. I mean it's better then horoscopes.


----------



## SonicVoyage

1) What is your MBTI type?

INTJ.

2) What is your gender?

Female.

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

INTJ (ambitious, goal-oriented, restless), INTP (brilliant minds, innovators, relaxed), INFP (moralism, tact, expression). 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

INFPs, INTJs, INFJs. 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

INTJs. Yeah, I know it's my type, but I love INTJs! Also ENFJs, ISTPs, INFJs. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

You can guess it. Anyways, anyone who can balance me, understand me. But usually being pro-active about work, passionate and ambitious is what gets me. Having a similar personality, but in a different direction.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

INFPs (committed friendship), sometimes ESFPs (bringing me out of my shell), INTPs to some extent (they sometimes have a know-it-all attitude without actually proving they know it all and it gets me on my nerves, but I can relate to them a lot and we can be weird together).

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

ENFJs. 
Sometimes ISFJs, ENFPs, ENTPs.


9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

INTJs or ENTJs, ironically. The unfriendly type of NTJs. Also confident ESFPs, ESTJs, ESTPs. And ENTPs can be good at first, then I just want to punch them in the face (same with INTPs). But they're cool enough. ENFPs... Nope. Some are cool but we don't assimilate much.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

Stupid ISFPs (what saves them is that they have a deep philosophical side they don't always show), overly-emotional and dramatic ENFPs, know-it-all INTJ/INTPs, too-much-arguing ENTJ/ESTJs, bitchy ESFPs, too morally pushing INFPs, not confident enough ENFJs.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

1) What is your MBTI type?
ESTP
2) What is your gender?
Female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTJ. ENTJs are cool in a despotic kind of way. 
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ESFP, ENTP, INFJ, ISFP and ISFJ
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ISFJ, INTJ, ENFJ, ESTP, ESFP, ESFJ
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ESFJ, ISFJ, INTP, INTJ, ENTP
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ISFJ, ESFJ, ENFP, ENFJ, INFJ, INTP, ENTP
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ESTP, ESFP, ENTP, INTP
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
INFP, ENTJ, ISFP, ESTJ
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ESTJ, ISTJ


----------



## Yu Narukami

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENTJ

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INTJ - Interesting modes of expression
ESTP - Fun and confident 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFP - Emotional and adorable
ISFP - Emotional and can be quite intellectual

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
INFP, ESTP

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
See above

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Anything that's not in 10)

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
Witty sarcastic people. So really any type.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
Fe-Doms or Fe-Aux, and ENFPs. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
All types can have my respect, as long as they are competent and well-informed. Which means it'll probably be hard to get my respect if you're delusional, ignorant, incompetent or irresponsible. So I guess unhealthy NFs tend to rub me off the wrong way the most


----------



## starrypurrloin

*1) What is your MBTI type?
*
ENFP! (Type 7 Enneagram)

*2) What is your gender?*
Male (but my sex is female; Trans)

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
INFJ and INTJ. They seem so insightful, whenever I need help!
Also, ENTP. They have so much courage when they speak. My cousin is an ENTP (Type 3, maybe??), and we are BFFs!

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
NFs and NTs. ISFJs too. (My mom is an ISFJ. She is amazing! Best mom ever.)

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
(First read this as "debatable", and almost put ENTP, lol)

For me, INTJ, but it depends on who the person is.
Not sure if this questions is directed at only me, or to society in general.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
Type doesn't matter. It varies from person to person. But to answer this, most likely an INJ.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
I seem to get along well with ISFPs, INFJs, INTJs, and ENTPs. You guys rock! 

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
ENTP, ENFP, INFP, INTP, and ENFJ. ENTP is without a doubt, certain to make me laugh!

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
ESFJ. [I'm not saying ALL ESFJs are like this, but:] They never listen to what I have to say. It makes conversation difficult, and when I express an idea, they shoot it down. One ESFJ relative of mine is unpleasant to be around because she complains too much. (Sorry for my rant)

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/disrespect?*
ESFJ (no surprise there) and ESTJ


----------



## ArmchairCommie

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
ISTJ

*2) What is your gender?*
Male

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
INTJs and ISTJs. I admire INTJs as they seem like a very interesting and more philosophical version of myself, while I respect ISTJs like me who know how (and when) to keep their head down and who are able to just repeatedly do the same thankless work over and over again no matter what.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
INFPs because I love their honesty and openness with their emotions.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
ESFPs, ENTPs, ESTPs, ENFPs. Basically all the EPs seem to me like very outgoing people who would be have the most fun out on dates. But I've never been on a date so I my knowledge of dating is confined to that of romantic comedy stereotypes.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
INFPs, INFJs, ENFPs, ISFJs, ISFPs. I personally would want to spend the rest of my life with an introverted NF, they just seem so fascinating to me and I now I can trust them to not just backstab me for no reason. An introverted SF would also be cool by me, though I am generally more attracted to NFs than SFs in general. The only extrovert I could see marrying is an ENFP as they are one of the most accepting and introverted of all extroverts. I would probably not want to marry an EJ because they would be too bossy. Nor would I marry a thinker because 1) I would want my wife to understand and care for my emotional side and 2) I like being the smart one. :tongue:

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
ENFPs, ESFPs, ENTPs, INTJs, INTPs, and all the NFs. All three of the EPs I listed are really fun and energetic people, so I enjoy hanging around them. The only reason I excluded ESTPs from that EP list is because they are usually too aggressive for my liking. Whenever I want an interesting scientific or political debate I make sure to talk to an INTx. For more philosophical discussions, however, NFs are my go to. 

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
All EPs. They are so energetic, take so many risks, and make so many mistakes that they are hilarious to simply watch. ENTPs in particular are comedy geniuses, my ENTP friend never fails to make me laugh.

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
EJs. I have nothing against their hardworking attitude, but I am far too sensitive to their overbearing weight. Simply being near an EJ can cause me to wilt with fear. :shocked: Though I'll admit that I know very few EJs, so this may just be stereotyping on my part.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
ESFJs, ESTPs, and at times ENTPs. I'll be honest that I don't really know any ESFJs, so my dislike of them is only based off that stereotype of heartless gossiping girls and overly optimistic people who are like "Hey guys, if we just work together as a team we can do anything!!!! :tongue:roud::crazy: (insert 12 more emoticons here)". Also I really can not stand it when ESTPs get way too macho and confrontational. And even though ENTPs make great friends they also make great trolls and sometimes I just can not stand their disrespect for literally everything in life.


----------



## sometimes

1) What is your MBTI type? 
INTP 

2) What is your gender?
Female 

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ISTJ for getting on with things, being polite, respectful, caring about what makes sense and often having a great sense of humour which is often hidden and also being curious in a cute way.
INFJ for being so complex but often having manage to still push through their existential doubts etc. and function and often be great people. 
ENTJ because I personally could learn from and take a leaf out of their book in terms of not being so sensitive and just getting on with things. 
ISFP because I often find them interesting, cool, fun and intelligent. Different yet sort of similar to me.
ISFJ kinda just because I can be like them sometimes (same functions) but just purely for their grace and taking that grace one step further than I might be able to. Idk.
ENTP sort of just purely for making things fun in the outside world in a way that I can understand and probably not being as socially stupid and scared as me.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ISFP, ISFJ, ISTJ 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
INFJ, ENFJ, ISFJ, ISTJ, probably more but don't know through lack of experience. Probably INFP. ENTJ is fun for casual dating but I couldn't handle it long term.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENFJ, INFJ, ISFJ, INFP, ISFP, ISTJ 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INFJ, ISFJ, ESFJ, ENFP, ESFP, ENTP, INTJ 

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ESTP, ENTP, INFJ, INTP 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESFJ definitely when they get emotional and controlling is the main one I always have problems with. I seem to have met a fair few unhealthy ones. ESTJ but only random people I meet day to day rather than aquintances. These may not even be ESTJ I'm just going off the stereotype of someone extrovert who only cares about the rules over any humanity or sense and is bossy for no reason. The ESTJ's I know I actually really like or at least don't have a problem with personally as they happen to be nice to me but I've seen them be a bit mean in occasion to others... ESTP's can start to really annoy me when they get really loud and obnoxious. They can be great fun too but yeah. Find it hard to trust them as well. ISTP's have been known to actually make me uncomfortable by awkward licences when I can tell they are in a bad mood but we have to be around each other. And I'm not usually bothered by silences at all but really. Guess it's a taste of my own medicine! ESFP's when they are but crazy and attention obsessed and won't stop talking at you. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Just the above types I mentioned in the last question I guess but mainly just when they act like how I described. ESFJ is the one that I clash with based on my experien of meeting a lot of really horrible controlling unstable ones but I guess we are opposites so it's natural that we clash with each other. Any type has their bad sides though and I'm not going to list what annoys me about all of them because there is something I'm sure for each.

Have you listed each type?
Yes, I think so.


----------



## NTlazerman

*1) What is your MBTI type?*

ENTP 

*2) What is your gender?*

Male

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*

INTP, INTJ, ISFJ (intellectual, can get things done at a level I can't)

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*

ENFJ, ISFJ, INFJ, ESFJ

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*

ISFJ, ENFJ, INFJ, ESTP

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*

ISFJ, ENFJ, INFJ

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*

ESFJ, ESTP, INTP, ISTP

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*

ENTP, ENFP, ESTP, INTP, ESFJ, ISFJ, INFJ

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*

INFP, ESTJ, ENTJ, ISTJ, ISFP

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*

INFP, ISFP (sorry guys)

(yes, I have Socionics bias)


----------



## leictreon

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFP

2) What is your gender? 
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
I'd say INFJs because they can be world changers.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
Othe than my fellow INFPs, I'd say ENFPs, INFJs, ENFJs, ISFPs, ISFJs and INTPs

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
NFs in general, ISFJ, ISFP

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
same as above

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INFP, ENFP, ENTP, ESFP, ISFP, INFJ, ESFJ, ISFJ, INTP, INTJ

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTP, ESFP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
Unhealthy ESXXs and Te doms.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Every type has good and bad. I'd say unhealthies in general, especially unhealthy Te doms.


----------



## nestle_bird

1) What is your MBTI type?
ISTP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
FJs in general, because they seem to have all the qualities I don't possess and this intrigues me.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFPs, ENTPs, INFPs, ESFJs, INFJs, ISFJs, ISFPs, ISTPs.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Feelers in general

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Same as above

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ESTJ, ESTP, ESFP, ENFP, INFP, ESFJ, ISFP, ENTP, ISFJ

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ESTP, ESFP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
Unhealthy Fe doms.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Again, unhealthy Fe doms. I've had pretty bad experiences with them.


----------



## Worriedfunction

Any N type:


* *















Workin' hard in the world.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

1) What is your MBTI type?

ENTJ.

2) What is your gender?

Female.

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

Every type is worthy of respect. It's the people themselves who are questionable.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

I seem to get along very well with IxTxs. 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

Again IxTxs.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

Why would I be willing to date and marry different types. Same as above.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

From my experience, ISFJs followed by IxTxs and then all the other types in no particular order.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

INTJs, ESTPs, INTPs.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

I don't feel uncomfortable around anyone. But interacting with fellow female ENTJs is sometimes a hassle (stressing the "sometimes"). Also I'm not particularly fond of ESFPs (great drinking buddies though), ESFJs and ESTJs. But I do keep an open mind about them. Maybe I just had the bad luck of hanging out with the wrong ESFPs/ESFJs/ESTJs.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

Again, less about type more about person itself. Saying otherwise would be a sign of ignorance.


----------



## Grad0507

sidekicklover22 said:


> *QUESTIONNAIRE:* Try your BEST to list each MBTI type at least once!
> 
> 
> You can use a MBTI type _more_ than once
> You can have _more_ than one type for each answer!
> If, in all your attempts, a MBTI type does not fit into a category, make up your own _extra_ category for that type!
> Feel free to say WHY you choose a specific MBTI type for your answer!
> *But most importantly... HAVE FUN! *​
> 1) What is your MBTI type?
> 
> INFJ
> 
> 2) What is your gender?
> 
> F
> 
> 3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
> 
> ENFJ - MLK Jr.
> 
> 4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
> 
> Fs: ISFP, ISFJ, ESFJ, ENFP
> Fs are lovable
> 
> 5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
> 
> Ps: INFP, ENTP, ISTP, ISFP, ENFP
> Ps are fun
> 
> 6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
> 
> ISFP
> I will marry an ISFP
> 
> 7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
> 
> INTx
> My friends are INTx
> 
> 8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
> 
> ENTP, ISTP, xSFP
> xSFPs in particular are funny but ISTPs are fun and ENTPs are shocking in an amusing way
> 
> 9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
> 
> ESFJ and ESTP
> I don't imagine I'd be comfortable with them but I'm not sure
> 
> 10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
> 
> INTJ
> Depending on emotional IQ, can be demeaning/condescending/insulting
> 
> 11) What types make good employees?
> 
> xNTJ
> xNTJs are good businessmen
> 
> 12) What types would you rather be?
> 
> ISTJ
> Even-keeled and knowledgeable
> 
> *Have you listed each type?*
> 
> Its important to understand that, _because_ of our different personalities, every person has a different perspective on how they view another MBTI Type! Common like/dislike, attraction/avoidance patterns can be found between people of certain types, and my goal is to discover what those _are _using a large amount of evidence & reference! *Thank You for your contribution! *





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finny

1) What is your MBTI type?

ENTP

2) What is your gender?

Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

INTPs because of their high Ti can work very well with people if they are sociable, are good with seeing all perspectives, and can develop compromises quickly. 

ISTJs for their ability to focus and get things done. They may not be a good match for me friendship or relationship wise, but I can respect and admire how successful they can become.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

INFPs 
I love how sincere they are. Their low Te function can lead them to be witty and sarcastic which can be amusing and rather endearing. They're usually on the quieter side and have their head in the clouds. 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

INFPs and ENFPs. INFPs for above, and ENFPs for their enthusiasm, optimism, and some of the same qualities of INFPs like how they too have their head in the clouds. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

Same as above.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

The ESFPs I know are very warm, free-spirited people who are rather optimistic and fun to be around. They can be loud, talkative, and get themselves into somewhat of trouble, and that for me is enjoyable to have around.

INTJs are very straightforward, common sense people. I rarely have experienced any bullshit from them. Sure they can get a little stuck up sometimes, but they can be just as witty with their jokes as INFPs and quite amusing - maybe a little unintentionally amusing. 

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

INFPs and INTJs, both of the ones I know are very witty and epic pranksters 2k16 (the INTJ is a little more evil with theirs :wink

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

Despite that fact that there's a stereotype of ESFJ's being nurturing, caring, more of a "mom" type, the ESFJs I know are more uptight, follow the crowd, says what people want to hear instead of their own opinion type people. 

I used to use ESTJ and for some of the same reasons as ESFJ, and that because of the high Te and general black and white views. They can be pretty aggressive.

ENFJs can be very dramatic and irrational at times or totally on the opposite end by being too passive and just wanting to please someone. I wouldn't say I dislike them, but I can have trouble working with them and understanding them. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

ISFPs can be very detached and have a hard time keeping up a conversation. Sometimes very simple, quiet, and have a lack of caring/drive. They are prone to rely on other people as well.


----------



## Rafiki

I thought this said
Who wants to be an MBTI millionaire


----------



## Endgame

1. What is your MBTI?
INTJ

2. Gender?
Male

3. What types do you admire/respect the most?
ENTJ- Tenacity and visionary drive. 
ENTP- Wit + Intelligence + Charisma
ISTP- Perceptive logical tactical realists
ENFJ- Social and emotional intelligence

4. What types do you love/adore?
ENFP, ISFJ, ESFJ

5. What types are the most dateable?
ESTP, ESFJ

6. What types would you be willing to marry?
ESTJ, ESFJ, ISFJ, ISTJ, xNFJ

7. What types make wonderful friends?
EXFJ, ISXJ, INTJ, INTP, INFJ, XNFP

8. What types make you laugh?
ENTP, ISTP, ENTJ, ESTJ, ESTP

9. What types are you uncomfortable around?
ISTJs. I find them stubborn and judgy.
ESXP males. Im convinced it's se vs Ni.
Most NFs in general, I think I intimidate them. They always try to knock me down a peg as a knee jerk reaction right away.
ESFJs can also be really "why aren't you smiling?", which gets old quick.

10. What types can you not stand?
I can respect and admire people of all types, but that said I tend to find ISTJs, ESFJs, ESFPs, ISFPs, and male ESTPs particularly unreasonable.


----------



## HeyThereRock

1. What is your MBTI?
INFJ

2. Gender?
Male

3. What types do you admire/respect the most?
ENTP - Their way to take life, charismatic and brainstormers.
ENFP - Almost the same on why I love ENTP.
ENFJ - Emotionally and socially aware and gifted. Strong sense of fairness.
ISFP - They are the most free-livers of the MBTI.
ESTP - Very bad stereotyped, but they are kinda funny and nerdy.

4. What types do you love/adore?
ENTP, ENFJ and INFP.

5. What types are the most dateable?
ENTP, ENFP and ENFJ as well.

6. What types would you be willing to marry?
ENTP, INFP, INFJ, ENFJ, ISFJ, ISFP, ESF... Every type, dammit(Feelers overall, but everyone counts).

7. What types make wonderful friends?
ENFJ, ENTP, INTP, INTJ, INFP and ISFP.

8. What types make you laugh?
ENTP, ENFP and ENFJ.

9. What types are you uncomfortable around?
ISTJs. Very, let's say, 'actual world' oriented. And kinda polite/stable and unpersonal sometimes.
Unhealthy ESPs.
TJs in general end up as quite intimidating sometimes.

10. What types can you not stand?
I can stand for everyone. Let's say very stereotypical ESTJ, but, everyone knows, ESTJ are really good and not stereotypical in real life.


----------



## Miss Bingley

1) What is your MBTI type?
unknown...maybe some kind of xSxP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
xNFJs? Every one I've met has been healthy, and therefore very helpful and insightful and genuinely caring. 

4) What types do you love/adore?
ESTP, ISTP, ESTJ

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
I feel like I could mesh well with anyone, but for what I'm looking for at the moment, ExTJ and xSTPs

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
any kind of feeling type

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Any type, under the right circumstances, but xxFJs

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTPs, INTJs

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
unhealthy Si doms

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
unhealthy Ne doms


----------



## bremen

1) What is your MBTI type?

ISTJ

2) What is your gender?

Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

I respect every type except the stereotypical ESTJ

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

INTP are really interesting to talk to,all INTP I know,I been great friends with them.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

ENFP,they complete ISTJs in the emotional and crazy departement.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

See Above

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

Mostly Extraverted

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

ENFP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

ESTJ

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

ESTJ are really annoying from my personal experiences


----------



## Spiren

1) What is your MBTI type?

INTJ

2) What is your gender?

Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

EXTJ - I need the Te help and mind synch from time to time, otherwise it isn't really about admiring/respecting them beyond that.

ISTJ - The above, except I'm usually the one who is deferred to (just my experience). They're reliable, likely to be ethical, and make great business partners as I have come to learn.

ENTPs - The positive vibe I get from healthy ENTPs and their ability to generate ideas (that are usually more neutral than the XNFPs and more creative than the TJs) is something I appreciate. 

XNFPs - They're the most attractive to me for many, many reasons. I have a thing for dreamers.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

Love/adore? <.<

XNFPs.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

XNFPs. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

??

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

Anyone can do that, if they're intelligent, creative, and generally fun to be around.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

Usually EXPXs, usually FPs.

Edit: And INTPs.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

EXTXs can annoy me when trying to overtake a situation unless I already deem them competent. XSFJs who can't think outside the box become excruciating to be around for long. EXXPs can tire me out just watching them when too E. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

None. Depends entirely on the person.


----------



## Catwalk

> 1) What is your MBTI type?


intj



> 2) What is your gender?


shrimp




> 3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)


enfp



> 4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?


enfp



> 5) What type(s) are the most dateable?


enfp




> 6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?


enfp




> 7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?


enfp



> 8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?


enfp




> 9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?


all except enfp




> 10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?


all except enfp




> *Have you listed each type?*


enfps


----------



## Rose for a Heart

1) What is your MBTI type?

INFP

2) What is your gender?

Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

ENTP cuz they are intelligent and caring

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

ummm don't have a specific one for this one lol

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

ENFP

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

NFP

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

ENFP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

Ne-doms, but specially ENFP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

S types generally speaking

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

NT sometimes, S types too

*Have you listed each type?

no*


----------



## Lacy

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFJ
2) What is your gender?
F
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
I would say INTJ, because i love strategy, and they are always better than me.
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFP, INTP, ENFJ, ISFJ.
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENFJ
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
The one that save me...
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ENFP, ESFJ and ESFP are wonderful friend for introverts. INFP and ISFP too.
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
INFJ and ENTx because I enjoy crude or morbid humor.
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTx intimitade me so much.
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I really respect ISTx.


----------



## goodthankyou

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
INFJ

*2) What is your gender?*
F

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
ENTJ: I fear them
INTJ: Gets thing done
ISFP: will not compromise self-integrity for money/fame. Woo, go artists!

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
ISFP :love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
Um ... ENTP. But man I'm closing the book on you guys.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
Married ISFP.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
ESFJ, ENFJ, ISFJ, ENFP, INTJ, ESFP, ENTP, INFJ

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
ISFP: good for shock humor, gross humor and fart jokes
ENTP: clever humor

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
ENTJ, ESTP

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
ENTJ. I've had the worst experience with them. But I'm open to see if maybe they are all different, which they might be.


----------



## MegaMicko

1) What is your MBTI type?

INFP!!

2) What is your gender?

Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

I really admire the artistry of ISFPs alot, and many of my idols are of the ISFP type.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?

Again, I love ISFPs a lot!

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

ISFPs! Lol! I find myself very romantically attracted to ISFPs

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

And ISFP or ENFJ would make a great spouse for me!

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

I get along really well with INXJs, my friend group is made up of primarily INTJs and INFJs!

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?

ESFPs and ENFJs!

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

I always feel really intimidated by ESTJs. Also, I never feel comfortable around ESTPs

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

I never ever get along with ESTPs, like ever. Which is crappy because I'm surrounded by them in day-to-day!


----------



## cipherpixy

1) What is your MBTI type?
ISTP

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ESTP - because they are the bold and the beautiful.
ESTJ - because they are bullshit intolerant.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFJ - a type who has confounded me with questions on how do they maintain a healthy ratio between all of their different functions without the one overwhelming the others. They are, indeed, rare.

ENFP - if you could tapped their energy it has the potential to power up a whole town. Their enthusiasm and optimism is enviable. 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Any type interesting enough. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Any type complementary enough. 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ENFP
ENTP
ENTJ
ESTP
ISTP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTP
INFJ
ESTP
ENTJ

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
Any type who tries to impose their will on me. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Any type who trespasses their boundaries into mine.


----------



## Wolf

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
INTJ.

*2) What is your gender?*
Male.

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
ENTJ - A lot like me, they seem to take more initiative / make things happen.
INFP - Emotional depth. Deeply caring. 
ESTP & ESFP - Living in the moment.
ENFP - Free-Spirited.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
INFP, ENFP, ENTJ, ESTP, ESFP, ISFP.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
Extroverts. 

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
#4.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
Fi-Users.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
INTP, ENTP, ENFP, ISTJ, ESTP, ESFP.

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
ESFJ, ISFJ, ESTJ.

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
Not a type thing, depends on the individual and their state of "health".


----------



## Clare_Bare

1) What is your MBTI type?

ENTP.

2) What is your gender?

Female.

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)

ESTP's - because of their enthusiasim for everything they do in their lives.

4) What type(s) do you love/adore?

ENFP's - they are genuinely expressive people.
ENFJ's - they are people focussed.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?

ENFP, ENFJ, INFJ, INTP, ESTP, ISFJ.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?

Emotionally, any healthy NF personality although an INFJ most likely.
Intellectually I would be intererested in an INTP if they had good Fe awareness.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?

Refer to item 5)

8) What type(s) make you laugh?

ENFJ - can make everyone at ease and comfortable.
ESTP - vibrant personality that is encompassing.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

xSFJ's - too emotionally critical.
xNTJ's - too cold and impersonal.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?

ESTJ and ISTJ - just too strict and controlling.
ESFP and ISFP - one is uncontrollable and the other is too lazy.


----------



## Jeffrei

Just a heads up, I do not know all of the types that well, and I am not sure I have a friend from each type (not because I don't have a ton of friends! I am still learning how to type people and most of them don't care about MBTI). If I leave anyone out, I am sorry. I haven't met you yet.

1) What is your MBTI type?
ESFP

2) What is your gender?
Masculine male of manliness 

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ISTJ - keeps me on task, and focused. They speak their mind (which can become a rude comedy show), and know how to get a job done.
INFP - is always on the look out for how they can help others. When they ask, "how are you?" they legit want to know.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INTPs - from a distance (my previous run ins have been... interesting). Their humor is amazing (at least I think so)
INFPs - for the above reason
ISTJs - for the above reason
ENFPs - they have a ton of energy to feed of off, and come up with some of the best bad ideas that end up being a ton of fun
ISFPs - I know a good four or five of them and they are all so different (legit major differences)!

5) What type(s) are the most dateable? (heads up, I have yet to actually go on a date (I know, the ESFP has been single all his life (scandal)) so I don't know how accurate this would be).
ENFP - perhaps the most introverted extrovert. The ENFP wouldn't be clingy, but would also be a ton of fun to be around
INFP - for the above reason, and they tend to react big to jump scares which is hilarious
ISTJ - for the above reason, and they may look like they can kill you but they are actually cinnamon roles

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
I am not sure type would be a factor in that choice, but if so the three above would be my answer.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Potentially all sixteen. This part depends on the individual. Not their type.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
INTP
INFP
ENFP
ISTJ
Sometimes ISFP

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
INTJ - not sure why, but this is the only type that I feel uncomfortable around

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
.... uh... any unhealthy version of any type. The healthy version of any type would be fun to be around (and the ones that still wouldn't be aren't ones that I couldn't stand/dislike/respect).


----------



## Miss Bingley

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
l m a o
*2) What is your gender?*
cisgender female
*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
i can respect and admire all the types for different reasons. I admire the ESFPs optimism, the ESFJs people skills, the INTJs visions for the future, the ENTPs brainstorming powers, etc. 
*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
xNFJs, xSTPs
*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
For me, ENFJs or ISFPs
*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
any of them, given the right circumstances. Wouldn't mind marrying a cute INFP, though.
*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
all good friends in different ways, but currently my friend group consists of an ENFP, an ENFJ, an ESTP, an ISTJ, an ESTJ, an IxFP, and a ISFP.
*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
My ESTP friend makes me laugh like no other. Also my INTP uncle, who is a fantastically dry story teller. 
*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
I can find ISTJs to be a little too 'by-the-book'. 
*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
Like I said, not really any type. Though most of my bad relationships have been with ESFJs...


----------



## Merisela

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
infj

*2) What is your gender?*
female

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
I'm not too sure, perhaps INTJs and ESFPs

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
I always seem to just click with xNTPs and they're a lot of fun.
Romantically, I always fall for the xSTPs

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
Euh I don't know and I've never dated before.. any mature type is fine by me

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
Again, I don't know, but probably an Pe user

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
Any type, honestly, from experience I would say ISFPs

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
INTPs and ISTJs

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
Anyone who I feel intimidated by, maybe ESTJs

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
Any immature type, sometimes fi doms or unhealthy fe users can really get on my nerves

(I haven't met every type so I couldn't include every single type)


----------



## Allosy

Nothing.:wink:


----------



## johnnyboy

*1) What is your MBTI type?*
ESFP

*2) What is your gender?*
meh. 

*3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)*
INTJs. Not if they're insensitive, but if they're old and wise. I admire many other types, but my father and grandfather are INTJs that have crazy awesome views on the world and I respect and take joy in their imagination and intelligence.

*4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?*
NF types are all quite lovable, but I also just love to love everyone.

*5) What type(s) are the most dateable?*
ENFPs, ESFJs, IXFPs, too. So darn cute.

*6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?*
Anyone that I fall in love with and get serious with. I don't care what their type is.

*7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?*
ALL OF THEM. Oh my jeez. I love making friends.

*8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?*
INTPs because we're so different. They don't typically understand when I make vague comparisons between two completely unrelated things like color and people. "She's SOO PURPLE!" and such. But overall, anyone can make me laugh.

*9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?*
XSTJs if they are planning an event I'm going to. Fun isn't planned, it just happens. You can't push it. (But that's really the only instance that I'm disturbed with XSTJs)

*10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?*
Any unhealthy type. Any type can become unbearable.


----------



## Lollapalooza

_Note: english is not my native language_

1) What is your MBTI type?
ISFP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
Not entirely sure, but perhaps ISFJs because they really care and do not have the qualities I hate in me. Can't think of any other types I'd respect right now.. 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
Not entirely sure.. But let's say ISFJs and ESFJs because they are kind and caring, INFPs and ISTPs because they are a bit like me but have intriguing differences

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
Any type except INTJs, ENTJs and ESTJs. Reason: they always look down on me and I could think of so many reasons why not to date them. Okay, really any type who looks down on me

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Someone who is easy to be with, whom I can talk to about anything and who takes me for who I am. Not sure which type, but probably not anyone above. 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
At least ISFJs, ISTPs, INFJs, INFPs and ISFPs

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
Probably any type could make me laugh 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
INTJs, ISTJs, ESTJs, ENTJs, sometimes INTPs as well.. probably

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I can respect anyone who respects me


----------



## Xcopy

1) What is your MBTI type?
ESFP

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INTJs to a small extent. I never really came across too many outside of my girlfriend (And man was that a rocky yet interesting start to a relationship.) ISTJ's, even if at times, we don't always click well mostly, it seems we either become enemies or friends. Never an in-between. ^^; ENFP's and INTP's make me laugh, but I don't really get along with a lot of Ne doms at times.


4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
Not sure. So far, my INTJ girlfriend, not sure I can say the same for all INTJ's. 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
INFP's, INFJ's, INTJ's, and many others. I'm sure any type is possible. 

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
Whomever I love, currently my INTJ girlfriend. So far, it seems as if I am going to marry her. 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Any is possible.

&#55357;&#56846; What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENFP's, INTP's, ISFJ sometimes, and to some extent INTJ's. Anyone exhausted by socializing is amusing to me in a way. 

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTJ's for me to some level and ENTJ's as well, and lastly ESFJ's. Though it's possible I just never met one I liked yet.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Some ESTJ's, ESFP's, ESTP's, ESFJ's, and ISFP's to some extent. I clash with a lot of ESTJ's, some ESFP's, ESTP's, and ISFP's. Again, I probably never really met one I liked yet.


----------



## Eset

1) What is your MBTI type?
ESTJ

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
The ones that are like me, because I said so.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
The ones that look hot.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
The ones that look hot.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
The ones that look hot.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
The ones I speak to.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
The ones that make me laugh.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
The ones that make me feel uncomfortable.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
The ones I dislike.


----------



## Epic Love

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFJ

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
NTJs - Because they can stay so focused on their tasks and never or almost never let emotions get in their way. I personally wouldn't wanna be this way, but I truyl do admire them. Especially NTJ males who are really focused on their tasks and careers.
ISTJ - I admire/respect them because they are just good people and have to fight a pretty bad stereotype. It's one thing to live by the magical unicorn with premonitions that is 24/7 nice and sweet stereotype as an INFJ but it's another to live with the oh you are so rigid and boring and always follow the rules stereotype.
ISTP - They just seem so fun and careless sometimes and do whatever the hell they want without really caring what others think. Oh what would I give for this personality trait. I kinda always worry about what others could think of me and maybe that they see me in a wrong light because I said something/did something that they didn't completely get. ISTPs never do that.
FJs - In general because I myself have lots of Fe and so I admire and respect all people that think somehow the same way as I do and we at least have all the Fe/Ti combination in common. So I would say on some levels we are quite similar.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
I love all the FJ types. They're just like my family in some kind of way. Every FJ I meet, or fictional character I see, I kinda get and have similarities with.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
FJs and STJs.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ISTJ.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
NFs and SFs. Also INTJs somehow on an intellectual level.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
SFPs.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTP and ESTJ.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
No type.

Have you listed each type?
I don't know? I think so.


----------



## lolalalah

1) What is your MBTI type?
INTJ
2) What is your gender?
female
3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
The NTs.
4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
I don't exactly _adore_ any type. My entp best friend and I always joke the perfect match for myself would be a male version of her.
5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
I don't know.
6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
None.
7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ENTP, INTP
8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTP, INTP
9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
Mostly every extroverted feeler out there.
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I don't dislike by type.


----------



## Katie Tran

Catwalk said:


> intj
> 
> 
> 
> shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enfp
> 
> 
> 
> enfp
> 
> 
> 
> enfp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enfp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enfp
> 
> 
> 
> enfp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all except enfp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all except enfp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enfps




















A year later, I hope your answer hasn't changed.


----------



## Catwalk

Alassea Telrunya said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A year later, I hope your answer hasn't changed.


You specimen(s) are certainly _plenty of exercise_, although - I have more (Se) than average INTJ. :bwink:


----------



## Jazzy Starlight

Jazzy Starlight said:


> 1) What is your MBTI type?
> 
> INFP 🙂
> 
> 2) What is your gender?
> 
> Female 🙂
> 
> 3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
> 
> INFJs- when I've read the description of their personality, I was utterly amazed. They are very sensible people in my opinion. They can be very helpful also and contempletative. Usually, (I'm not actually sure but) when they have problem, they self-medicate and won't accept help. Is it their pride? Just don't mind asking for help because you could also help a person by asking one. You are not the only person that wants to help, sometimes people wants to feel that they are capable of helping too. And when you self-medicate you would only appear selfish to others who can't understand you. And INFPs experience that too 🙂 and it's kinda sad because I know you just don't like bothering other people with your problem. Well, "Let it go", I guess?
> 
> ISFJs- Ha. I respect all my other siblings because they're older than me but it's definitely my ISFJ elder sister that really deserves that respect. I respect her drive especially when it comes to helping our family. She's like a mother to me, very nurturing as what others call ISFJs. She's my mentor on what reality is like. She deals problems very fiercely, she knows what to do and knows what she wants and where she is going. Very decisive (clap clap). She's sensitive, yes, but she can be fiercely practical, sometimes, it scares me (lol). ISFJs could be artsy also (amazing) 😉
> 
> INTJs- Rawr. Some people find them intimidating, it's funny 'cause I don't. They're good, helpful and arghhh...Darn. They drive me crazy @[email protected] They're smart but in my experience, very humble.
> 
> ENFJs- Good communication skills. Smooth talkers. Great persuaders. Altruistic vibe. Energy for people. I wanted to be like them, before. Srsly (-_-) Teehee.
> 
> 4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
> 
> ENFPs- Social skills are really awesome, I am very drawn to them, they make my jaws drop. On the outside, they look very carefree but when you get to know them, wow, they are so good. They have the same ideals with mine but they are more vocal about it in a way that doesn't even seem pushy to other people. They are freaking adorable, i don't even know how they do it 😄 They seem so natural, sincere and genuine. They look trustworthy, like there's nothing for them to hide. I also love their insights.
> 
> 5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
> 
> @[email protected] I don't know.
> 
> 6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
> 
> What kind of question is this? I would marry someone who, although not compatible for me according to MBTI, is willing to compromise just for us to be together. That means, I would marry someone who knows the meaning of love. That would be all, thank you, thank you.
> 
> 7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
> 
> ESFJs- Our personalities could clash, sometimes, because there's a LOT of difference. But I just love the challenge with making friends with them. The art of friendship is just basically being willing to compromise and being able to understand them despite the differences, anyway. They are funny and sensitive individuals that just wanted to see smiling faces surrounding them 🙂
> 
> INTPs- Woah, there. They are super chill individuals. I can be quiet around them without being awkward. We get each other, in a sense. I find them funny. Lols. They don't mind being socially awkward just like me. I find that cute. Ha.
> 
> ENFPs- Good ENFPs seem very trustworthy. Although extroverts, they are extremely good at lending a listening ear)
> 
> ISTJs- I always admire them for being responsible in anything they do. They won't let you down most of the time, they are also very loyal friends.
> 
> ENFJs- Always there to help you) They get me, I get them. My partners in crime. They appreciate my inner world! I appreciate all their effort and drive)
> 
> 8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
> 
> ENTPs- Queer, creative jokes. Love it!
> 
> INTJs- Surprising that they could actually make me laugh. They are usually robots in their appearance and when they get a chance to deliver their jokes, it's usually in perfect timing, it's kinda crazy. Their robot appearance makes it more dramatic because when they finally open their mouths, it's like an event happened or someone was brought back to life. Strategic, even in joke time. Clap clap.
> 
> ESFPs- Good entertainers, always. Just don't be conceited or you won't get my laugh. We are all important in this world) Just continue making other people feel important too! 😃
> 
> ISFPs- Don't know with them. I guess, they're also creative at making jokes? They are also sensitive that they don't make harsh jokes) Not sure if my brother is ISFP but he's so cool, a virtuoso and he's very easy to get along with.
> 
> INTPs- They're funny, without even trying. Trololol.
> 
> INFPs- I find my fellow INFPs' social awkwardness very funny. I don't know if it annoys other people but I just like seeing other
> INFPs taking effort just to hear other people laugh. Very relatable. Gosh.
> 
> 9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
> 
> ENFJs- I heart you, dear ENFJs. Don't be sad, it's not hard to be congenial with you guys, I'm just not comfortable when you're around because I'm not yet ready to fall in love. Stop staring at me like Arrrghh.. (Just kidding) Maybe, I'm just so concious when I'm around you and I can feel the connection (for guys only). Then it's hard not to hate you when you don't recognize me. I'm so annoying and complicated. Sorry. Also, they usually are inspiring because they touch people's hearts quite effectively but when they are in bad mood they still affect people just in a negative manner. I don't know, or maybe it's just me? Maybe, I just don't like to see them sad or when they're being negative 'cause it affects me in a way.
> 
> 10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
> 
> I respect all of you. Heart heart. I can bear all the personalities as long as it wasn't their intention to hurt me. \m/
> 
> 11) Why did you forget others?
> 
> I have nothing to say about them or I am not familiar with them. Or I'm not sure if I have already comprehended their personality well enough, so I'll just shut up.



Hello Readers of this thread! )

I'm the newest contributor (so far)

This thread will go on forever haha 😄 I had my opinion about this before and I wanted to try again now that I've experienced life more (lol compared to the wide-eyed sheltered teenager that I was commenting about how I met types... like about 2 or 3 examples of each only...) Much mistyping has happened with my first comment... I mean I only have one mistype. But it's much of a big deal since I repeated the type, several times. Lol. I said 2 or 3 examples of EACH. Well, not each..As I really had no opinion with other types before. As I've said I wasn't sure if I've encountered them. My world was very small... Compared to how it is now, definitely. It's still is small IMO. But in comparison to my 2015 self... Well, it's more palpable... To say, the least. I mean. It's more believable... In a sense that... I had a more tangible proof. Ha. See? I've sounded more 'S' over the years of navigating through life. Lol. Why am feeling as if I'm so old? Anyways. I haven't changed that much. I still share the same passion. The passion for humanity, as most humans, I believe, do have in this thread. Especially, you... The one who has the persistence to read this. Wow. That's a huge tangible proof of your desire there! Amen to that! Anyways, let's just move on to more of my opinions. Let's see what it can do you. Hmmm... I hope that atleast, you'll have something to pick from it... Or atleast, smile about... Or just don't feel lonely about in the subjectivity of your experiences. I've made it double. Made it extra. Altogether. Even with the smileys )
For those insatiable spirit. Hungry connoisseurs for words with meaning... Lol. I mean... It means to me ) It must have had meaning... It must have had the validity... Some sense of truthfulness. In my deep honesty... When it comes to writing... I talk a lot 😛

Mamamia... 
Here we go!!! (again~)

1.) INFP )

Yep. I'm still INFP. It still is the way I roll. My cognition. Doesn't mean I still prefer the rain blabla. Haha. That doesn't determine any "INFPness" (if there is such). I grew on hating MBTI because of how certain things such as "INFPness", "INTPness" etc. etc. have been painted as EXTRA POLISHED PORTRAITS of each. It's as if we've been casted out as the main artists of our very own lives. We got to live like these EXTRA POLISHED PORTRAITS painted by who? I mean, I treat MBTI as a COGNITION (if there's such a word, I think there is). The PSYCHE of a person. The tools. Are what we can call the cognitive functions. And however we try to deal with much likely determines our *PERSONALITY*. How we dealt things via our freewill. Says so much more. And I have no idea how to sort people via the movement of their freewill. What I can say about MBTI is that... It affects people's decisions. Of course, cognition affects us. So basically, for me, your MBTI is just a factor affecting your personality... It doesn't say much about you... Other than... How things are experienced, how it is being drank in by the individual. And by that, we can judge people. Accordingly... Yes, WE CAN judge people. If what they are doing is still in the scope of the good or the bad. Ha. I find it important, still. Being black and white. As when it comes to art... Value comes before color! Yep! It's a "scientific" method. Lol. I used the term scientific to effectively depict how trusted that method was. It's a very methodical strategy that requires little to no fancy "natural" talent. It's something you can learn in art... Though it can be seemingly synthetic (to me lol) to "learn" art... Yes, it is a trusted way to do a methodical art. There's science behind it... (there's a method in my madness) Sometimes, color can be confusing... But if we tone it down a little. Realize it for what it is... Intention is the hardest thing to see in humans... Isn't it? Yet, I think it's the most important thing to learn about ever. MBTI doesn't necessarily tell people's intention. It's not grouped according to intention. How pure or corrupt one's type is. I'm sure I've been fooled before into thinking we're the purest living creatures ever. Imagine, having that hope for yourself but not with most people. Imagine, being coined as the "kindest". "Most understanding". Wouldn't you be all too depressed just thinking about how you can understand but never will be able to be the one who'll be understood? 😕 I believe that there are still INFPs out there who uses their "INFPness" I say that as a cognition (FiNeSiTe) not as some sort of EXTRA POLISHED PORTRAIT (attached adjective such as "soft-spokenness" etc. etc.) You see, MBTI is just a design... A theoretical observation and analysis of how we are designed... The validity of which still has to be tested over and over... As what we are doing still right now... We are participating in a SOCIAL experiment. Constantly proving. Or challenging... The reality of this design. As to me, I believe in the reality of a design. I believe in an Original Designer° per se... That, we're not entirely responsible of creating EVERYTHING. As there are certain limits that has already been made. And for that, we should be trully thankful for. Because imagine if we're left with a completely blank canvass. The amount of possibilities. Will drain our brains out, most probably. Certainly, there's a power we can't reach. There's the One who started it all. Responsible for the Truth. A certain living thing (where all living things came from , of course) ... Who aren't afraid to share it's power. And therefore, responsibility. In being stewards of life. So He gave us the certain level of design within us... Within each... It's His choice whether or not to reveal to us what the designs are met... If we don't consider Him... Why would He have to say so...? We mjght go one using it for the bad... He originally made it... Why don't we trust Him for His design? To casually state it, I believe in God and see Him as a magnificent white light in which produces spectrum by refraction/ by hitting a prism. Yes... He's all where the good things flow. Anddd. Major Anddd. Each individual tells about His glory. Represents a glory. A part of His very own personality. Each one of us relates to God in a very unique manner. I wouldn't dive into that further. You can push me into writing a book if you want more of Godly insights (though I should have done that freely for God's glory... why not? But I'll leave that for some other time... For now, I'll leave your faith for what it is now. Lol.) You see... MBTI is not some sort of 'fan-fic' made by a 'fan-fic' INFP writer... No. We're heading to a reality. We're bumping into walls that separate us. Inch by inch, we're learning. Realizing the borders. We're "touching" it via cognition. Our own unique cognition. It's not made up. Invented. But realized. Observed. 

In whichever brand of cognition you have. There must have something in it that could lead you to truth. It's something you are acquainted of... And you're most likely equipped at handling your cognition. You might have grew into sophistication of using your functions. Through time, you've learned to work via your design... As long as you're using it for truth. For seeking out truth via your function. What's real to your Fi. What's real to your Te. Being real is not limited to being an Fi user. If you're not naturally an Fi user... Then don't fake it. Be an original Te user that you are... 

Wait... Maybe, I should just make a different thread...


----------



## Xcopy

ESFJ- The ones I've come across were quite people pleasing, two faced, but very open about their feelings. Very good with dealing with people, possibly the type of people one thinks about when considering what an ideal Extrovert is. 

ESTJ- Hard working, always looking for something to do, always asking people to do things for them. Very vocal about giving advice, highly picky, strong principled people. Good sense of humor. 


ISTJ- Quiet, detail oriented, slightly argumentative and stubborn. 



ISFP- Laid back animal lover. Sometimes can be morally black and white to a fault. 


INFP- Idealistic, morally driven person except able to understand both sides, yet still choosing a side regardless at times. I see your porn, and you're at the bottom and not on top. 


INTP- Logical space alien thought process that makes sense to themselves and those who understand them whom tends to be focused on miscellaneous details in segments rather than an entire flow. Panicky mindset of "What if it's this or this or this or this." 


ENTP- Like the above, except more of a try hard comedian. 



ISTP- Quiet sarcastic person with their own brand of space alien logic, and little understanding of people. 


ESTP- Sarcastic, over dramatic adventurer, with their own brand of space alien logic. 


ESFP- Goofy adventurer, who tends to bluntly say things, who follows their own brand of morals. Relaxed like ISFP, less worried about their own feelings. We tend to get along because we both prefer doing things over crying over our own emotions. 




ISFJ- Adorable. 



ENFP- Funny comedians that don't try hard. 



INTJ- Mystical insane people whom either talk about their own abstractions that make sense to them, while the rest of the world look at them like their mad crazy people. Sometimes, can actually provide some grounding to their words, but I doubt they would prefer being grounded as opposed to focusing on their one thing they obsess and focus on for many years. 


ENTJ- Best personality type ever. Enjoys a discussion, and will entertain discussing topics without getting mad even if you oppose them. 



INFJ- Magical unicorn or hooded being in the shadows predicting the future and informing people of their good fortune. 



ENFJ- Superhero leading everyone to good things or getting everyone to drink out the punch bowl.


----------



## Saira

*Let's try to give it a shot, although it's way too restrictive and feeds the stereotypes... I'll answer based only on my experience. I also can't tell with 100% certainty that the people I mentioned are those types.*

1) What is your MBTI type? *INTP*

2) What is your gender? *Chick*

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?) *All MATURE Thinkers for the calm, reasonable way of dealing with life; STs because I admire their realistic approach, and fellow NTs for an even stronger mental bond.*

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore? *I fell in love with an ENTP. My best friends are INFJ and I think ENTJ? Not 100% sure about that friend's type. 

Also, I don't like kids much, but I would kill for an xNTP kid in my family. Every close ISFx made me feel very protective of them, even though their sensitivity can annoy me. I become mama bear even when I'm much younger than them.*

5) What type(s) are the most dateable? *ENTP is the only one who ever kept me interested for longer than a day... For 5 years now. *

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry? *I don't want to get oficially married. But I do want to stay with my ENTP forever.*

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends? *In my case, those I mentioned above: ENTP, INFJ, a possible ENTJ. All of them are very deep, loyal, reliable and I love their sense of humour. 

I also had a very close ISFJ friend (didn't turn out well, but that wasn't type related), and ESxP friend - both were very different than me, but we got along great. ISFJ was one of those "under my wing" people who I saw as a younger sister, and ESxP was a party-maniac who I have absolutely nothing in common with lifestyle-wise, but we are so relaxed and natural around each other. Different lifestyles made us drift apart, but if I ever see her again, it will be as if we met after just one week. Happened before. *

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH? *Nothing can beat Ne (and maybe Ni, too?) freestyle humor. Actually... deadpan humor beats it. So, whoever is the best at that. Theoretically, I'd say fellow Ti-doms.*

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with? *Most heavy Fe-users make me feel so fake, stiff and uncomfortable. My smile becomes unnaturally glued to my face. I feel like I have to be more nice and "proper" than I naturally am. Too much Te clashes with me, too. Like two rams butting heads.*

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect? *UNHEALTHY SJs and Te/Fe users. Whoever tries to control me / whoever acts superior - doesn't have to be type related, but it usually turns out it's one of those types.
*


----------



## crimsongarnet

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFJ Enneagram Type 5w4

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENTP, INTP, ENTJ, INFJ, 

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENTP, ENFP

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ENTP

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ENTP

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
ENTP, INTP, INFP, INFJ, INTJ, ENFP

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENTP, INFP, INTP,

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTP, ESFJ, ESFP, ISFP, ESTJ

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ESTJ


----------



## Ulysses

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFP

2) What is your gender?
Male

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
ENFP - Their endless optimism and ways of getting out of shit. It's like me without my emotional mask.
INTP - Very stoic, out of all the other types, I relate to this one the most. Dom-Ji+Ne gives us similar mannerisms. 
ISFJ - Usually have low self-confidence, but always do as asked to the best of their ability. Society's civil servants.


4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ISFP - Go with the flow, willing to physically do stuff. It's interesting to see how an ISFP uses Fi as opposed to an INFP.
INTP and ENFP for reasons mentioned above.


5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ISFP - A lot like my type, but more active, they have just enough intuition. 


6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INTP - I love their stoicity and willingness to just go with the flow. Our Ne would keep bouncing off one another's.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
All the NFs, incredibly loyal and gracious. XNTPs, funny and cocky.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
Ne-doms, I understand their insight and they're quite wacky. ISTPs for no understandable reason. ESTJs with well-developed Ne due to their creatively, realistic insights.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
ESTPs, too obnoxious in my experience. ESFJs, too motherly and not understanding enough.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
None, whilst I get along with INTPs and ENFPs the best, and ESTPs the worst, all types have their upsides and downsides.


----------



## I am justice!

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENTP

2) What is your gender?
female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INFPs-amazing friends for life

INFJs-most of my friends are INFJs LOL wondering why??

INTJ- I thimk that they are cool

ISTJs- they are literally perfection

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
INFPs,INTPs,ISTJs,ESTJs 

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
INFPs and INFJs

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
ISTJs,ESTJs,INFPs,INTPs,ENTJs and INFJs

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
all the types but especially INFXs 

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ESTPS,ISFPs,INFXs,ESFPs and the one and only ENTPs

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?

ESTPs
10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
ISFPs are weird, for a second they are nice and the other they are the worst


----------



## Ariviel

1) What is your MBTI type?
INFP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
I admire/respect different things in all types. But my favourites would be, ESFJ because of their generous-heartedness, ENFJs for the way they are able to open up people, INFJs for understanding and seeing people the way they are and of course INFPs for their depth and authentic visions.

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFJ, INFP, INFJ, ESFJ. For the reasons i listed above. Give me this four and put me on an island. I will have one happy life till the end of my time.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
ExFJ & INFJ.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
xxFJ. 

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
INFPs & INFJs.

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
Most of them but especially ENFJs.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
As much as i don't want to generalize, some STs and INTPs come to my mind immediately. 

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
Any type who is disrespectful and closed to different views.


----------



## SomeOtherName

1) What is your MBTI type?
ENTP

2) What is your gender?
Female

3) What type(s) do you admire/respect the most? (Why?)
INFJs - they captivate me
INFPs - there's just something about them
INTPs - they're the deeper version of us ENTPs

4) What type(s) do you Love/adore?
ENFPs - my sister and best friend is an ENFP. I have a couple other very close friends who are ENFPs
ESFPs - the ones I know never really tire of hearing me talk. they also seem to find me hilarious and laugh at my terrible jokes.
INTPs - almost all of my closest guy friends ever have been INTPs. they just get me.

5) What type(s) are the most dateable?
INTPs, XSTPs (from what I've gathered... haven't had much experience with them), ISFPs, INFJs. ENTP, too, depending on how mature they are.

6) What type(s) would you be willing/want to marry?
INTP, INFJ, ISFP, XSTP, ENXP, ESFP... Honestly, if it's love, it's love. I have no clue who I'll end up with, but it will likely be an I.

7) What type(s) make wonderful friends?
Most of my friends are ENFPs, ESFPs, INTPs, or ISFPs. I also have a couple of close ENTP and INFP friends. ENFJs are kind of hit and miss, but my cousin is one and him and I have been close since he was born. My childhood best friend was also an ENFJ. Some of them are just too... "I gotta figure everybody and the kitchen sink out"

8) What type(s) make you LAUGH?
ENFPs, INTPs, and other ENTPs. Also ESTPs. I find they have almost identical humour to me and share my love of dark humour.

9) What type(s) are you uncomfortable around or are hard to be congenial with?
XSFJs. I can't deal with their small talk and have found it hard to get close with them.

10) What type(s) can you not stand/dislike/respect?
I wouldn't say I can't stand them, but I have yet to find one I can get along with without putting in tons of energy and effort - INTJs. Don't get me wrong; they fascinate me, but in the same way a huge venomous snake would - I'd rather watch from outside the gate of a dangerous animal's enclosure than be in there with it. I feel they have the intelligence and potential to be evil masterminds, capable of overthrowing the world. I would like to get to know one better, though... they do seem like very interesting individuals.

*Have you listed each type?*
Nope. I don't think EXTJ or ISTJ is anywhere on that list. Other than that, I think I got the rest at some point or another.


----------

